# seasonsbox



## kitnmitns (Jan 2, 2013)

This is a new box with a POPSUGARy feel that I just subbed to. Seeing as how I am not alone in my anticipation of my first box, I thought I would give it its own thread.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 3, 2013)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I emailed them and found out the candle will be pear and caramel scented (yay!) And that they aren't sending out the yeloow scarf of the 3 colors which is good because I look terrible in yellow.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 3, 2013)

Did you get the boxes for $21 WITH shipping?


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 3, 2013)

Shipping included.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it came out to just under 21/month total actually with the year subscription.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 3, 2013)

Wow. That is awesome. I am going to keep an eye on this one.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 3, 2013)

I am definitely looking forward to my first box. It will ship this week!


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jan 3, 2013)

I can't wait! I think every item looks beautiful!


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 3, 2013)

I totally have plans for all of them starting with the snuggly scarf  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Jan 3, 2013)

This looks like a fun sub! I like the variety of products they've curated for the January box - can't wait to see pics when you guys start getting your boxes!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 3, 2013)

Anyone have a website I can look at?  I googled seasons box and go nothing but gamer stuff.  weird!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 3, 2013)

Nevermind I found it.  Google! yay!


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 3, 2013)

Yeah, it is a little tricky at first finding it on Google. https://seasonsbox.com/


----------



## Christy327 (Jan 3, 2013)

So it'll show you what your going to get every month?


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Christy327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So it'll show you what your going to get every month?


 Yes and you can choose to skip the box after the preview if it is not your cup of tea and they will add that month to the back end of your sub. The preview, the option to skip, and the fact that they use a real shipping service (UPS as opposed the SlowPost) are three things I REALLY like about this sub and I wish others would adopt.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jan 3, 2013)

Haha I showed my sister the stuff in the box and she is likely to come over here and steal the scarf  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I should have kept it to myself but I'm really excited about this one!


----------



## Christy327 (Jan 4, 2013)

Do you pay monthly or the whole thing up front if you choose yearly?


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 4, 2013)

I paid for the year up front.  If there are other options, I do not know about them.


----------



## Nightgem (Jan 4, 2013)

This looks like a nice sub service, I will have to watch the threads and see how everyone likes them.


----------



## jac a (Jan 4, 2013)

popsugar must have boxes are one of my favorite because of the variety of items they put into their monthly boxes and seasonsbox looks very similar. i am so tempted to sub but i will wait and see for pictures and reviews


----------



## LillyAmanda (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Shipping included.
> 
> 
> ...


 I hope this is not a nosey thing to ask. Did you have a special offer, or did you break the year's sub price down by month?  The reason I am asking is that when I went to the site today to sign up, it's $35.00  a month with their shipping charge added to the total.

I wish a blogger would have a discount code for us, since this is a new subscription. Hint, hint!


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LillyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope this is not a nosey thing to ask. Did you have a special offer, or did you break the year's sub price down by month?  The reason I am asking is that when I went to the site today to sign up, it's $35.00  a month with their shipping charge added to the total.
> 
> I wish a blogger would have a discount code for us, since this is a new subscription. Hint, hint!


Alrighty, here is how I got the 21/month. Initially, I did the code hunt and found nothing. If you go to the "How it works" tab on their site though, there is a breakdown of rates for extended subscriptions (I copied it below, when you go through checkout those pop up). I wrote them just to be sure there were no special deals I was missing out on and they replied with the following:

"Actually, until Jan 31st we have a super discount on 12 month subscriptions, meaning that right now you can get a 12 month subscription for  $250 which results in $20.80 per month. After that it will go to the normal yearly subscription of $349."

(I just pulled that from my email). After some consideration, I bit the bullet and subbed for a year.  I hope that helps 

Price Structure Below (prices include shipping)


Bill monthly for $34.90
3 months for $99.70 (save $5)
6 months for $174.50 (save $34.90)
12 months for $250 (save $69.80)
One time purchase or gift for $34.90


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jan 5, 2013)

I think I read that they are shipping soon, I am SO SO excited to get this box. The items really do meet the theme of "cozy" well. I bet their Feb (Valentines) will be awesome too.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 5, 2013)

I. heard they were shipping this week but I do not know anything beyond that. Let me know if you hear anything or when your box arrives  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 5, 2013)

> I think I read that they are shipping soon, I am SO SO excited to get this box. The items really do meet the theme of "cozy" well. I bet their Feb (Valentines) will be awesome too.


 are you subbed month to month or do you have a longer one? I am psyched tor the candle, it will be nice to add a new scent to my collection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jan 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> are you subbed month to month or do you have a longer one? I am psyched tor the candle, it will be nice to add a new scent to my collection


This will be just the one however I believe I may sub if I like it as much as I think. I have been contemplating PS, but I would need to choose just one.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 5, 2013)

> This will be just the one however I believe I may sub if I like it as much as I think. I have been contemplating PS, but I would need to choose just one.


 Hmmm... One surprise from my adventure in sub boxes has been learning about what things seem to make me happier than others. I have been pretty surprised by what I have learned. Both the beauty and lifestyle (including fitness in that category) have been really fun but the lifestyle ones seem to delight me the most. I know it would be tough for me to choose. It was partly having gotten a much better idea of what makes me really happy that made it easier to take the extended sub leap though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 5, 2013)

I just looked up info on the scarf and it is ginormous.  It is 22x73. And yes, I am totally impatient for my box to get here


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jan 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just looked up info on the scarf and it is ginormous.  It is 22x73. And yes, I am totally impatient for my box to get here
> 
> OOOOOOH that is exciting! I am so happy we are getting that! I am curious what color I'll get, but I'm pretty sure it will be very wearable no matter what. Did you get shipping email yet? I didn't but I get so much email that I'm not real good with keeping a close watch on it either. I am going to go stare at the January box pics again lol


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 6, 2013)

When you researched the past boxes, did you find skincare included?



> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Alrighty, here is how I got the 21/month. Initially, I did the code hunt and found nothing. If you go to the "How it works" tab on their site though, there is a breakdown of rates for extended subscriptions (I copied it below, when you go through checkout those pop up). I wrote them just to be sure there were no special deals I was missing out on and they replied with the following:
> 
> ...


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When you researched the past boxes, did you find skincare included?


January is their second box. The December box had:

Mint Truffle Lip Balm from Evergreen

Soak Essentials Aromatherapy Bath Salts

Bambuearth 's Natural and Responsible Soap

Tisano Cacao Tea

The above were full size. They also had a couple of little extras from Bath and Body works:

mini Twisted Peppermint candle

anti-bacterial pocketbac sanitizing hand gel in Jolly Gingerbread

I did not receive the December box though, January will be my first.  As I wrote this I started thinking about Yuzen (though I have never subbed to them) because this box also has a spa feel.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OOOOOOH that is exciting! I am so happy we are getting that! I am curious what color I'll get, but I'm pretty sure it will be very wearable no matter what. Did you get shipping email yet? I didn't but I get so much email that I'm not real good with keeping a close watch on it either. I am going to go stare at the January box pics again lol


No shipping email yet, let me know when you hear anything.  I wonder if they will send one but I would imagine they would.  I cannot recall if I read anything about that or not. Some subs send them so late that the box gets there the same day, rendering them irrelevant. I try to dial down my anticipation of these boxes because it makes me a little nutty, but I am not fully successful in doing so


----------



## Christy327 (Jan 6, 2013)

Do they charge you the full money up front of the monthly fee every month?


----------



## farrah3 (Jan 6, 2013)

Ok, NOT happy with this box already.  Website CLEARLY says 1 year sub is $250 INCLUDING shipping.  1st credit card I tried to use kicked them out as fraud (and I noticed the charge was for $349 instead of $250).  2nd Credit card went through &amp; I'm regretting this already.  Charge was flagged as fraud, but they put it through.  FOR $349!  I've sent them an email &amp; posted on their FB.  Hopefully this gets worked out soon......

UPDATE:  Just got an email &amp; comment on FB from seasonsbox.  Super quick response.  Seasonsbox is saying that this is the way their billing works.  They have to charge $349 (regular price) and then refund the $99.

Credit Card company says this:  There is a "Pending" charge of $349 that has been approved.  They do not show a credit of $99, but say that a credit cannot show up until the charge actually posts.  It may post as $349 charge &amp; a $99 credit, or a total of a $250 charge.  It will take 3-5 days before we know what happens on the credit card.

Seasonsbox sent me a copy of the credit card transaction &amp; it does CLEARLY show a $99 refund.

I'm feeling MUCH better now.....just waiting to see how much is charged in a few days.

UPDATE #2:  Customer service gets an A+ from me!  They just sent me another email &amp; are going to include a free extra &amp; bonus month.   I've gone from being very upset to being very happy with them.  I'll update again when the credit card issue is resolved.

I'm really looking forward to this company's subscription box!


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 6, 2013)

Phew! Glad to hear it!


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Christy327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do they charge you the full money up front of the monthly fee every month?


 You may want to email their customer service about this one, I have no idea how it works.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No shipping email yet, let me know when you hear anything.  I wonder if they will send one but I would imagine they would.  I cannot recall if I read anything about that or not. Some subs send them so late that the box gets there the same day, rendering them irrelevant. I try to dial down my anticipation of these boxes because it makes me a little nutty, but I am not fully successful in doing so


I sent them a quick email this afternoon because I was unsure whether or not they would be sending out tracking emails and here was their reply 

"Yes, but your package might be half way on it's delivery path before we send the tracking batch emails.  We are in the works of building a more synchronized automated system, so it's more real-time.

Our number one goal is to provide great customer service, great customer experience, and of course provide super awesome products "


----------



## jennlynn (Jan 6, 2013)

I am really on the fence about ordering this box.  I am trying to decide which boxes I should subscribe to.  Does anyone know what the deadline is to order for the January box?


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 6, 2013)

No but. You can always email their CS.


----------



## farrah3 (Jan 9, 2013)

Update on credit card charge:

Seasonsbox DID properly charge my credit card......It took a few days to post, but all is well.  I'm sooooo happy with the personal emails from the company.  They really went out of their way to make sure everything worked out &amp; I was pleased.

Watch out for "foreign transaction fees" on your credit card.  NOT seasonsbox's problem, but my crappy Mastercard company hit me with a $7.50 fee.

$250 for 1 year.  Awesome deal!

A+ customer service, so if you do have any problems, just wait it out a day or two, it all worked out for me.

Sooooooo excited about this one!


----------



## Fyrefly (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *farrah3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Watch out for "foreign transaction fees" on your credit card.  NOT seasonsbox's problem, but my crappy Mastercard company hit me with a $7.50 fee.


 Is seasonsbox a foreign company or are you outside of the United States?

Curious about why this would have a foreign transaction fee.


----------



## Skramer421 (Jan 10, 2013)

I tried to sign up with them a few days ago. My card was denied and I immediately received a "fraud alert" from my cc.  The charge came from Canada and my cc company thought my card was stolen since I didn't pre-authorize any foreign charges.  I have a lot of security on that card.  Anyway, according to my cc company, the charge is being placed out of Canada which is why some people are having issues.  At this time, I'm undecided again since I really don't want to pay a foreign transaction fee.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 10, 2013)

Interesting. I did not have to pay a foreign transaction fee.


----------



## AggieK (Jan 10, 2013)

It all depends on your credit card type, most cards should not have a "foreign transaction fee" between the USA and Canada. It's just another way for some of those cards that do charge the fee just to make a little bit more money  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## farrah3 (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm in the USA &amp; the charge originated from Canada.

I'm thinking that's why my fraud protection kicked in on both my Visa &amp; Mastercard.

Glad to see that I'm not the only one that had fraud protection issues.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 10, 2013)

Yeah I think that is what it was too.  I did not realize it but I buy stuff from out of the country often enough, that I did not have that issue


----------



## LillyAmanda (Jan 10, 2013)

Is Seasonsbox from Canada? If so, there's no way I will subscribe. Worst mail service in the WORLD is between Canada and the USA.

Also, yes, a CC or debit card company has every right to charge a foreign transaction fee for a charge from Canada.

My CC company would probably NOT process the refund from them without a huge deal- fraud alert, questioning what the over-charge was for, etc. A similar hassle happened before, most recently when I tried LBB. I paid $52.00 and odd cents for the utterly crappy vinyl purse and odd assortment of stuff.. I asked for a refund and returned all items in one box as received. LBB  decided it would be cute to refund my card item by item. A $40 credit, a $12 credit, etc.

The issuer of the card would not accept the refunds because there were no corresponding charges on my card. I called the bank and raised heck. They said what LBB was doing was against credit card laws to protect consumers. I told them I was cancelling the card if they didn't accept the refunds because I had proof of the return and they had proof on my card of the initial order. They accepted the refunds once I got through to them that the company was crediting the total amount in piecemeal credits. ( duh)

It's a whole different world now. Some companies try to skate through loopholes, and others are hyper-vigilent about fraud.

*I do think Seasonsbox is being deceptive by overcharging people $100, even if only for 1 second.  This seals the no-deal for me, even if the company were to send Burberry cashmere scarves out. ( my winter favorites).*


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 10, 2013)

I am reluctant to chime in on the above chatter, but I will say I have not had any issues dealing with Seasonsbox to date.

In other news...got my tracking! My box shipped yesterday via regular fedex (not the dreaded SlowPost) and it is due to arrive Friday.  So my scarf will be here soon! (I had SUCH scarf envy for those of you who got the one in the September Popsugar).


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 10, 2013)

Oh, and I finally broke down and got that scarf. I feel much better now


----------



## farrah3 (Jan 10, 2013)

Shipping notice for my box too!!!

They used FEDEX &amp; it says that it will be here in 3 DAYS!!!   WOW!  That's fast.....way better than any other sub services I have!

They took the time to email me a tracking number, and that's better than other companies too.

I certainly won't mind the shipping from Canada if they continue to ship this way.  Glad to see that they are working on the credit card issues.

I really think this company has GREAT potential.

Super excited!


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *farrah3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Shipping notice for my box too!!!
> 
> ...


 Woot! I feel the exact same way you do about the shipping via Fedex!  I was psyched!  By the way, I am apparently in a little bit of a fog, because minutes after I  posted I realized that I am getting it TOMORROW! SO looking forward to cracking it open!  I really do need some pampering at the moment, so I think it will give me a good excuse


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 10, 2013)

An affiliate of the company wanted to share this with the members. Due to our TOS she can post it directly however due to the information she's sharing I'm passing her post along to members here.



> _I'm affiliated with the company - Due note we take all feedback and customers very seriously, we want nothing more than to have satisfied customers. If a customer experiences an issue we go out of our way to clear things up. Once we heard about the very small amount of clients that had "fraud" alerts and or "foreign fee issues" we contacted our credit card provider to see what the reasons were and how we can prevent them. As a result one of the things we changed instantly to accomodate our customers is our billing system which now authorizes for only the $250 to prevent issues._
> _Shipping: We use FedEx which only takes 2-5 days to arrive from shipment to the USA, and just 1-3 days in Canada - we do not use snail mail.
> 
> Safety: We use Stripe one of the most reliable credit card processing companies out there. Our credit card processor has been audited by a PCI-certified auditor, and is PCI DSS Level 1 compliant. This is the most stringent level of certification available and provides you with the confidence that your information is fully secured, period!
> ...


----------



## farrah3 (Jan 10, 2013)

Woot-Woot!!!  Mine is scheduled to be delivered TOMORROW too!

I called my credit card company &amp; they refunded my "foreign transaction fee".  They did it as a courtesy credit because I've been a cardholder for 13+ years.

Not really a problem at all.


----------



## QueenG (Jan 11, 2013)

Got mine yesterday. LOVE IT! Everything was packaged and presented so beautifully! Definitely keeping this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 11, 2013)

Any pictures?


----------



## OiiO (Jan 11, 2013)

I would love to see the pictures too please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 11, 2013)

Fedex updated my shipment and so it looks like it will arrive Monday or Tuesday now. I will hang in there and enjoy the spoilers pics in the meantime


----------



## LillyAmanda (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> An affiliate of the company wanted to share this with the members. Due to our TOS she can post it directly however due to the information she's sharing I'm passing her post along to members here.
> 
> ...


----------



## OiiO (Jan 11, 2013)

Someone posted a link to their blog review on SeasonsBox facebook page. Looks great, I might subscribe to this one!

http://coralscarf.blogspot.ca/2013/01/january-seasons-box.html


----------



## Christy327 (Jan 11, 2013)

Giving this box a try since i canceled Sample Soceity and Glossybox.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jan 11, 2013)

I have my tracking and can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## QueenG (Jan 11, 2013)

Hope this works. Spoiler pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sorry for the small pics, they are off my phone.


----------



## LillyAmanda (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks. What are the items other than the scarf? I can't tell...


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jan 12, 2013)

Wow it looks amazing! I am super jealous as my tracking says the 16th for delivery.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 12, 2013)

FedEx has noted that there's a delay because of a winter storm. My guess is that there's an extra day thrown in to hedge their bets. Mine was last tracked in sunny Buffalo, ny


----------



## QueenG (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LillyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks. What are the items other than the scarf? I can't tell...


 Under the scarf in the second picture is a bath tea soak packaged in seed paper.

In the second pic: theres a caramel pear pillar candle on the left and (top to bottom right) a bath and shower bomb and a container of whisphering willow shea butter.


----------



## LillyAmanda (Jan 14, 2013)

OK, thanks for telling me. I couldn't see.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NikNik455 (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm impressed with the quality of the items...I'm going to wait another month to see if the quality is consistent.


----------



## AsianGirl (Jan 14, 2013)

^ Agreed. I always get sucked in to Subs where the first couple of months look great. I get a long subscription to 'save' money and end up regretting it 5 months later when Quality, Punctuality, Customer Service, Lateness of Box, or some other scandal ruins the Sub for me.


----------



## farrah3 (Jan 15, 2013)

My box arrived today!  WONDERFUL items.  Nice quality. Great presentation. Fast Shipping.  I'm SUPER happy.  Can't wait until next month!!!


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## rockhoundluna (Jan 16, 2013)

Oooh I am so excited! Mine is due tomorrow!


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooh I am so excited! Mine is due tomorrow!


I was thinking of you when I posted the pic, figured you would enjoy it


----------



## melanie0971 (Jan 16, 2013)

This sounds great but I don't want to get hit with a foreign transaction fee. I have a magazine that publishes just across the border and the charge shows as a US charge. Wish they could share their secret with this company!


----------



## OiiO (Jan 16, 2013)

Received my box today and omg it's gorgeous! I love everything in it and now I'm sitting here trying to justify spending $250 for a yearly subscription just because it would be such an awesome deal. Since it's kinda late already I'll snap a bunch of pictures tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 16, 2013)

Can't wait for your pics! I am seriously considering this one!



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received my box today and omg it's gorgeous! I love everything in it and now I'm sitting here trying to justify spending $250 for a yearly subscription just because it would be such an awesome deal. Since it's kinda late already I'll snap a bunch of pictures tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chatwithcat (Jan 16, 2013)

The annual subscription is seriously tempting! But I do need to cut back on spending, especially on things I don't NEED. Oh, the decisions!


----------



## EmGee (Jan 17, 2013)

Well, you might prefer that than to having many fraudulent charges go through from another city?

That happened to me last year- some weird $800 charges from a CONSTRUCTION COMPANY IN TORONTO.

I do not live in Toronto or near there at all....



> Originally Posted by *farrah3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in the USA &amp; the charge originated from Canada.
> 
> ...


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jan 17, 2013)

Well, this is the best sub box I've had yet...beyond impressed. It did look nice online, but having it in hand, the quality really is evident. My favorite thing is that the theme was SO well done. It all met the "cozy" theme, and even the colors of the items in the box were all in the same family. Beautifully packaged, and I still can't believe this is only $35 a month. It's really got that "curated" feel, each item seems chosen with purpose and it all works together perfectly.

In LOVE with the scarf. It's huge and can be a shawl type thing too, so versatile! I'm pretty sure I'm going to be subbing to this one, and if future boxes can come even close to this, I'll be thrilled.


----------



## tanyamib (Jan 17, 2013)

The Jan box looks truly amazing... I just purchased the $250 yearly sub, hopefully all future boxes will be as great!


----------



## Glossygirl (Jan 17, 2013)

i just purchased a 12 month sub also... very excited to receive the January box!


----------



## OiiO (Jan 17, 2013)

Alright here are the pictures!


----------



## Glossygirl (Jan 22, 2013)

I won't post pictures since others have so thoroughly posted, but I will say that this is an amazing box with incredible value. I placed my order for a 12 month subscription only last Thursday and already received my box today via Fedex. I've been communicating by email with Agnes, the founder  with my questions and the customer service she provides is friendly and prompt. If you sign up for a 12 month subscription for $250, it only comes out to $20.83 per month and that includes the shipping but you do have to prepay the $250 up front. I believe this is an introductory special if you subscribe before Jan 31st.  My January box was as described by others except my Whispering Willow Whipped Shea is Lemongrass, not Peppermint and my candle is Cinnamon Cranberry, not Pear Caramel. I love the scents I received!

4 reasons why I love this sub:

-fast shipping

-superior customer service

-quality, well thought-out, full size products

-ability to preview each month's box prior to receiving it

I have very high hopes for Seasonsbox based on the January box that I got. It's a new company that just started in December but I saw what December's box had and it was equally awesome!

If you are thinking of subbing to this one, don't hesitate... get in on the $250/year special before Jan 31!


----------



## tanyamib (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Glossygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I won't post pictures since others have so thoroughly posted, but I will say that this is an amazing box with incredible value. I placed my order for a 12 month subscription only last Thursday and already received my box today via Fedex. I've been communicating by email with Agnes, the founder  with my questions and the customer service she provides is friendly and prompt. If you sign up for a 12 month subscription for $250, it only comes out to $20.83 per month and that includes the shipping but you do have to prepay the $250 up front. I believe this is an introductory special if you subscribe before Jan 31st.  My January box was as described by others except my Whispering Willow Whipped Shea is Lemongrass, not Peppermint and my candle is Cinnamon Cranberry, not Pear Caramel. I love the scents I received!
> 
> ...


 Hi Glossygirl, did you receive any shipping/tracking email before you got the box? I also placed my order last Thursday but didn't hear anything from them since. under 'my account' page I could only see that I have a 12-month sub with nothing else...


----------



## Glossygirl (Jan 22, 2013)

I emailed Agnes and she responded with a FedEx tracking number and said I would also be receiving an email from FedEx. I never did receive the email from FedEx but later found out that they were having system problems. I received the box today but I'm in Toronto which is very close to where the box is being shipped from so it will probably take a few more days to get to you. Believe me, it's worth the wait...you will love it!


----------



## tanyamib (Jan 22, 2013)

emailed seasonsbox and was surprised to receive their reply in less than 5-mins. They said that the tracking should be sent automatically by fedex but because of their tracking system issue non of their customers got the email. Anyway they gave me the tracking (not working though, I guess still due to the system issue), and told me that my package should reach by end of this week. We'll see.

Super happy with their customer service though. thumbs up!


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jan 24, 2013)

I never really thought I'd wax poetic about FedEx (forgive me please, I am a writer for a living so it happens occasionally  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />).... but....I LOVE THE SHIPPING! It is so darn amazing to actually be able to expect something within a week of it being mailed. And this is coming from Canada, too! I had gotten all too accustomed to pack mule shipping from GB, LBB, and the PS ...this is freakin' awesome to have fast shipping.

Agreed on the awesome customer service. The founder of SB, Agnes, is such a nice lady and she's very helpful. I reviewed SB on my website a few days ago, and Agnes told me I could go ahead and divulge the theme for February, and it meets so perfectly with February. I am truly excited about the future for SB.


----------



## Glossygirl (Jan 25, 2013)

I just got an email from seasonsbox with February previews! The theme is Love Yourself and 4 full size products look awesome! Check it out at seasonsbox.com. I'm super excited to get February's box and am so happy that I signed up for the 12 month subscription.


----------



## page5 (Jan 25, 2013)

I want the 

body scrub.
I'm not signing up for anymore subs for awhile but I may have to go purchase that one item


----------



## brandyk (Jan 25, 2013)

I am seriously considering signing up for this box just to have the items as gifts so I don't have to do any shopping. This box just looks so amazing.

i could totally go for the $250/year special to not have to shop for little gifts at all for the next year!


----------



## brandyk (Jan 25, 2013)

I can't see my previous post, it's being moderated, but oh no! i don't love the february box like i do the january box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  i just got the frownies rose water spray in my birchbox and i think that may be all the rose i can handle. (wait, didn't i say i was buying for gifts??)

BUT i do think $250 for the year is so ridiculous that i am signing up anyways.


----------



## tanyamib (Jan 25, 2013)

received the email too, but Feb box doesn't have any nice little extras?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Glossygirl (Jan 25, 2013)

No little extras, but I added the 4 full size products and they are worth $63 Rosewater mist $22 Sugar cookie body glow $18 Bamboo cleansing cloths $18 Chocolate bar $5 Great value for the 12 month sub price of $250 which comes out to only $20.83 per month, shipping included


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Jan 25, 2013)

I just signed up for 3 months!  I'm really digging this sub.. such cute stuff.  I'm especially loving the Feb items.. these are all things I will use to treat myself.  Can't wait to receive it!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 25, 2013)

Am seriously considering the feb box. I love it.


----------



## Brittann (Jan 27, 2013)

I just ordered a yearly subscription! I am so excited to get the February box!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SubJunkie (Jan 30, 2013)

I ordered a yearly sub also....I have an issue...I need sub box rehab


----------



## melanie0971 (Jan 30, 2013)

I signed up! I think I need to join you in rehab. LOL


----------



## OiiO (Jan 30, 2013)

As lovely as this box looks, I think I'm just totally sampled out. I've already spent over $160 on subscriptions just for the month of February alone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

However I will be purchasing these as one-time treats for myself occasionally.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 31, 2013)

Urgh... Was trying to resist this one but they're making it so hard!


----------



## Glossygirl (Jan 31, 2013)

don't want to be an enabler, but Seasonsbox is totally my favorite sub right now!


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jan 31, 2013)

It's my favorite right now also. It did what I think a subscription box ought to do; Felt like a great gift just for me.


----------



## tanyamib (Feb 6, 2013)

any idea when they ship the February boxes out? If it could reach me before Valentines it would be the best gift!


----------



## chatwithcat (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tanyamib* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> any idea when they ship the February boxes out? If it could reach me before Valentines it would be the best gift!


 SeasonsBox announced that they're shipping this week, so hopefully soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EmGee (Feb 7, 2013)

Do you have to be home to sign for the box?? anyone know??

Thanks!!


----------



## QueenG (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you have to be home to sign for the box?? anyone know??
> 
> Thanks!!


 The first one just arrived on my doorstep while I was at work. So I don'th think you have to be home.


----------



## chatwithcat (Feb 7, 2013)

Oo I think they started shipping today


----------



## Sundsgn (Feb 11, 2013)

Has anyone heard anything or gotten a tracking email yet?


----------



## AsianGirl (Feb 11, 2013)

I got a tracking notice over the weekend. Looks like my box is due for Thursday.


----------



## Brittann (Feb 11, 2013)

I got my box today and I really like it!! Very nice sized products! Mine shipped out on Thursday.


----------



## tanyamib (Feb 11, 2013)

didn't get ant shipping notice either...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EmGee (Feb 13, 2013)

Mine was on my doorstep too.

Yummy chocolate too!

You ordered more than one box???



> Originally Posted by *QueenG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The first one just arrived on my doorstep while I was at work. So I don'th think you have to be home.


----------



## brandyk (Feb 13, 2013)

i got mine today. it is gorgeous. then my kids threw the packing all over the house. good times!


----------



## rockhoundluna (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brandyk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i got mine today. it is gorgeous. then my kids threw the packing all over the house. good times!


 I understand! My dogs love to steal the packing stuff out of every sub box I get. They have toys. Lots of toys. Shredding paper is so much more fun though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tanyamib (Feb 13, 2013)

mine is only picked up today. long wait ahead =(


----------



## brandyk (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I understand! My dogs love to steal the packing stuff out of every sub box I get. They have toys. Lots of toys. Shredding paper is so much more fun though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 did you see my videos/pictures? they went TOTALLY INSANE!


----------



## QueenG (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine was on my doorstep too.
> 
> ...


 no, no, no, lol, I was talking about the first seasonsbox I received which was January's. February's box also rocks!


----------



## LucysKeeper (Feb 16, 2013)

I got my box yesterday, wonderfully packaged as usual....However, I'm an idiot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I knew what items to expect and the Rose Water stuff was tucked under all the packaging, well I picked it up and it slipped right out of my hand, onto the quartz countertop, smashed and broke. I saved some into a smaller little perfumer container I have but most was lost...it smelled good all over the kitchen counter at least? What a mess I am!


----------



## LucysKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

> I got my box yesterday, wonderfully packaged as usual....However, I'm an idiot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I knew what items to expect and the Rose Water stuff was tucked under all the packaging, well I picked it up and it slipped right out of my hand, onto the quartz countertop, smashed and broke. I saved some into a smaller little perfumer container I have but most was lost...it smelled good all over the kitchen counter at least? What a mess I am! Â


 Hi Ladies, I just had to share some great customer service (as usual) from SeasonsBox! After writing the above post about me being an idiot and dropping/breaking my Rosewater I received a message from the Owner of Seasonsbox offering to send me a free one in my March box if I was a subscriber (which I am). So sweet of them, especially considering it was my own dumb fault and no fault of their own. Seasonsbox continues to impress me with their packaging, presentation, products and awesome service!


----------



## Glossygirl (Feb 17, 2013)

How wonderful they did that for you and without you even asking or writing to them directly ...I agree, their customer service is the BEST!!


----------



## farrah3 (Feb 17, 2013)

I was super impressed with the items this month!  I can't wait until March.  Seasonsbox has the best customer service!!!


----------



## Brittann (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LucysKeeper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Ladies, I just had to share some great customer service (as usual) from SeasonsBox! After writing the above post about me being an idiot and dropping/breaking my Rosewater I received a message from the Owner of Seasonsbox offering to send me a free one in my March box if I was a subscriber (which I am). So sweet of them, especially considering it was my own dumb fault and no fault of their own. Seasonsbox continues to impress me with their packaging, presentation, products and awesome service!


 That is amazing! Yay for you!!


----------



## MintyBerry (Feb 17, 2013)

Have everyone received their February box yet? Mine isn't going to arrive until next Wednesday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i wonder how shipping works because even though I subscribed in January, my box didn't ship out until a couple of days ago after lots of people already received their boxes. I was really looking forward to this box so I'm extra impatient.


----------



## LucysKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

They ship out in waves based on when you ordered so I imagine people who were subscribed in December get theirs first etc but dont worry it will be worth the wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NikNik455 (Feb 17, 2013)

I think I'm gonna have to sign up for this one after my Glossybox Subscription expires.


----------



## Glossygirl (Feb 18, 2013)

> I think I'm gonna have to sign up for this one after my Glossybox Subscription expires.Â


 You won't regret it! I'm loving this subscription!


----------



## LucysKeeper (Feb 23, 2013)

Excited for previews, they must be soon since March is Friday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EmGee (Feb 24, 2013)

I keep on waiting for them to open their webshop.

I really want to order some chocolate but the company who makes the chocolate bar I got wants $28 for shipping?? and this was to an address in the same city as the company?

I guess I'll have to "settle" for my usual online chocolate shop where it is $5 for shipping anything- . Not complaining as I like the other shop I get candy from.....they have too much i like there.....


----------



## LucysKeeper (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I keep on waiting for them to open their webshop.
> 
> ...


The chocolate was yummy! What flavor did you get in your box? I got the Maple Crunch. I may buy more of the tea tree lotion from January or the Juicy wipes, loved both of those.


----------



## QueenG (Mar 1, 2013)

Preview for the March box is up on FB and their homepage!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tanyamib (Mar 1, 2013)

I love love love the umbrella! And I happened to lost my samsonite last week so I also need it! =p


----------



## QueenG (Mar 1, 2013)

I am also in need of a new umbrella! Can't wait to see this box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LucysKeeper (Mar 1, 2013)

Loving this preview as well! I was debating between PopSugar (3 month subbed ended in February) and this one...I cancelled PopSugar today...I love being able to see the preview and decide if I want it...too much up in the air with Popsugar, although I'm sure March will me amazing now that I've cancelled.


----------



## OiiO (Mar 1, 2013)

I actually don't care much for the March box, I think the February selection was better.


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 1, 2013)

It's so funny how people are so different - I skipped February, but I love the March preview.


----------



## SubJunkie (Mar 1, 2013)

Yeah I'm super excited for March, but I ended up giving away the whole February box away as a gift (I really didn't care for anything in it).


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 1, 2013)

SubJunkie - Did you know you can skip a month? It's super easy &amp; the owner was really nice about it.


----------



## noraray (Mar 1, 2013)

Looks like another great month for seasons box looking forward to all the stuff (although I'm being over run in tea from other boxes)


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tanyamib* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love love love the umbrella! And I happened to lost my samsonite last week so I also need it! =p


 I also loved the umbrella but didn't care for the rest of the box (tea is ok, incense is...ok and soap...ok).  So I'm skipping March.  I'd be ok with an umbrella and tea but I have a thousand candles to burn so I don't need more scented stuff for burning.  Also not a huge fan of bar soaps.


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also loved the umbrella but didn't care for the rest of the box (tea is ok, incense is...ok and soap...ok).  So I'm skipping March.  I'd be ok with an umbrella and tea but I have a thousand candles to burn so I don't need more scented stuff for burning.  Also not a huge fan of bar soaps.


 So glad there's an option to skip!  I'm usually VERY easy to please, but I just really dislike bar soap and incense.  I have TONS of tea left to use.  I love the umbrella, but that alone isn't enough for me to want this month's box.  Skipping!  I hope April is awesome!


----------



## ChattyChelle (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi everyone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just signed up in the last week of February. Will I still get the February box or will the March box be the first one instead? Thanks.


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 2, 2013)

If we could trade out that tea for something else, I'd be more into this month's box.  So much tea in all these subscription boxes.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If we could trade out that tea for something else, I'd be more into this month's box.  So much tea in all these subscription boxes.


Agreed. I am beyond over the tea by now (trying to become a tea drinker, lol, but it's not working) but I do like all the other items!


----------



## SubJunkie (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sj52000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> SubJunkie - Did you know you can skip a month? It's super easy &amp; the owner was really nice about it.


Yeah I knew you could, but I thought that it would be a great birthday present for my Aunt.


----------



## numbersmom (Mar 5, 2013)

Totally luv this box! I just joined makeup talk and this is my first post although I have been reading since the fall. 

I was one of the lucky seasons box subscribers that joined in January for the full year, and I say lucky because with the sub being new it could have gone either way but I have been extremely happy and my year sale price had to be paid in full during the month of January, so for now they are totally meeting or beating my expectations. I also use the word lucky because I am Irish and its the theme of their March Box.

My thoughts on the boxes I have received are as follows for anyone interested:

January - Totally loved this box. As someone who missed out on Popsugars scarf in September, I was not about to let another scarf pass me by, and it did not disappoint.

February - I liked my box but not a total perfume person, although I have found that spraying the scent in a room leaves a nice fragrance since it is light and airy.

March - What can I say, LUV IT. Totally love they went with an Irish box. I can't wait for this box to hit my door step. Although I am swimming in tea from all my other sub boxes I am actually excited for this tea!

I also love the doubled anticipation with this subscription box, the first of the month and the day of delivery. With any sub box, I am aware I won't love every item every time, but if I like more then half of the contents I am always pleased.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm so excited for my february, march and april boxes! I won the MuT contest for feb + 2 months of the sub, and should be getting the february box soon. I'm actually really excited for the tea and the umbrella in march's box


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 5, 2013)

You are SO lucky!


----------



## chocolatte (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *numbersmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Totally luv this box! I just joined makeup talk and this is my first post although I have been reading since the fall.
> 
> ...


 I subscribed for the one year in january, also! I cannot wait for this box!! I am stocked for the umbrella since it just started raining here (Santa Barbara) and I can't seem to find mine. The tea looks delish and I am just getting into tea so it's always fun to try new brands. I can't wait for my tracking number! Has anyone's been shipped yet??


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 11, 2013)

Did everyone get the email about the new Seasonsbox store? Yay! I skipped February, but I want to try the chocolate a few of you were raving about!


----------



## SubJunkie (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm really excited...I contemplated buying the scarf since I wasn't able to get. Does anyone recommend getting it, it's 15 dollars.


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really excited...I contemplated buying the scarf since I wasn't able to get. Does anyone recommend getting it, it's 15 dollars.


 I haven't washed mine, but I'll say brand new it sheds little white fibers a lot. It's not densely knit like a scarf you'd buy in a store - think more handmade, so it has "holes" and a lot of give to it. I like mine, but I just want you to know what to expect is all.


----------



## Glossygirl (Mar 11, 2013)

I love my scarf and have gotten many complements on it!  It does shed a bit in the beginning because of the natural fibers, especially if you are wearing dark clothing, but it got better after a while.  It's perfect for the end of winter/ beginning of spring weather because it is very lightweight and soft against the skin and it also looks very stylish. Hope you enjoy your scarf as much as I do!


----------



## SubJunkie (Mar 11, 2013)

I was a bit nervous about the shedding, but I think I'll go for it. lol I really want it.


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was a bit nervous about the shedding, but I think I'll go for it. lol I really want it.


I hand washed it once, after that it was shed free


----------



## bumbeaute (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is a new box with a POPSUGARy feel that I just subbed to. Seeing as how I am not alone in my anticipation of my first box, I thought I would give it its own thread.


 That's exactly what I thought!  I was debating whether I should do SeasonsBox or Popsugar -- I opted for SeasonsBox.  While I do like the surprise element from Popsugar, I dare not take a gamble with a $35/monthly box (I save that risk for cheaper subscriptions 



).  I really like how SeasonsBox is eco-friendly, gives you the option to skip a month, and allows you to preview the contents of each box.


----------



## hellopengy (Mar 11, 2013)

I really want the scarf, but I don't want to pay 8.95 shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  What to do...


----------



## SubJunkie (Mar 12, 2013)

8.95 thats ridiculous grrrrrr I still want it though....................


----------



## SubJunkie (Mar 12, 2013)

What I don't understand is why the shipping is more for a scarf than it is for the box...


----------



## SubJunkie (Mar 12, 2013)

I bought it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm such a sucker....


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 12, 2013)

Ah...hahaha! This made me laugh so hard. It's like the exact stream of consciousness conversation I would have had with myself in my head. So funny. Hope you like it! 





 


> Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm such a sucker....





> Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What I don't understand is why the shipping is more for a scarf than it is for the box...





> Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 8.95 thats ridiculous grrrrrr I still want it though....................


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You are SO lucky!


 thanks! i hope i hear from them soon...i haven't gotten any shipping notifications and I'm supposed to be getting the february box too!


----------



## SubJunkie (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sj52000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ah...hahaha! This made me laugh so hard. It's like the exact stream of consciousness conversation I would have had with myself in my head. So funny. Hope you like it!


 lmao I tried to resist the urge it didn't last long. I really excited to get it though!


----------



## melanie0971 (Mar 13, 2013)

Anyone get March shipping info yet? I really need a new

umbrella!


----------



## samplegal (Mar 14, 2013)

Not a peep.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 14, 2013)

I just got my shipping email but i'm pretty sure it's for february's box (the giveaway i won was for feb, march and april). i'll keep you updated if it ends up being the march one though!


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 15, 2013)

I just logged into my account, and they've added some new features - you can change email and password now, and you can skip directly a month directly from your account (last month I had to call). Also, did you all notice a 15% discount code for the new store? I didn't know I had it until I logged in! 



 (I'm an annual subscriber, so not sure if that matters for the coupon code or not.)


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah but shipping is just under $9, which doesn't make sense on a $17 item. I wanted to order the scrub again. I emailed to ask if any in nyc but no reply.


----------



## hellopengy (Mar 15, 2013)

> I just logged into my account, and they've added some new features - you can change email and password now, and you can skip directly a month directly from your account (last month I had to call). Also, did you all notice a 15% discount code for the new store? I didn't know I had it until I logged in!Â
> 
> 
> 
> Â (I'm an annual subscriber, so not sure if that matters for the coupon code or not.)


 Is the code only for subscribers?


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hellopengy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sj52000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just logged into my account, and they've added some new features - you can change email and password now, and you can skip directly a month directly from your account (last month I had to call). Also, did you all notice a 15% discount code for the new store? I didn't know I had it until I logged in!
> ...


----------



## LucysKeeper (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sj52000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think it is because I had to log into my account to see it.


 It is, if you are subbed to any of the plans (ie. 3 months, 6 months, one year) there is a code for a percentage off at the store, it's a higher percentage the longer your subscription


----------



## EmGee (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hellopengy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really want the scarf, but I don't want to pay 8.95 shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  What to do...


If it was me- I would spend $50 to get the free shipping!

I (or you) can always pick a few gifts for people....or for yourself.

And they have those tasty chocolate bars now too.....


----------



## LucysKeeper (Mar 16, 2013)

> If it was me- I would spend $50 to get the free shipping! I (or you) can always pick a few gifts for people....or for yourself. And they have those tasty chocolate bars now too.....


 Me too! I would get a scarf, the chocolate tea, the shea lotion, the face wipes...I've loved so much Im sure it would be easy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## numbersmom (Mar 16, 2013)

Any shipping info? Still haven't heard anything on mine this month.


----------



## wurly (Mar 16, 2013)

Nope. Shouldn't they have gone out by now?


----------



## wurly (Mar 18, 2013)

I just received my fedex tracking email saying my box is going out today!


----------



## numbersmom (Mar 18, 2013)

I received my notice this am too. I can't wait, but I could have used the umbrella today. Lol


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 18, 2013)

i got mine too! which means i should be getting my feb and march box within the same week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i love seasonsbox!! i hope i like it enough to pay for a sub after my free boxes. Actually I KNOW i'll like it. Rather, I hope I can AFFORD it lol


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 18, 2013)

First, this could be because I'm cranky and got rained on coming to work this morning, but although I love that you can preview each month and decide whether or not to skip, it's kind of (very mildly) annoying to see what you're going to get and then wait 3 weeks for it. I could have used all those items (especially the umbrella!) this month already. I kind of wish they had an earlier ship window. At this point I'm less excited for the box and more like, just get here already... (Man, I'm like a cranky kid on Christmas morning, huh?)


----------



## LucysKeeper (Mar 18, 2013)

> First, this could be because I'm cranky and got rained on coming to work this morning, but although I love that you can preview each month and decide whether or not to skip, it's kind of (very mildly) annoying to see what you're going to get and then wait 3 weeks for it. I could have used all those items (especially the umbrella!) this month already. I kind of wish they had an earlier ship window. At this point I'm less excited for the box and more like, just get here already... (Man, I'm like a cranky kid on Christmas morning, huh?) Â


 I believe they normally ship earlier but their fb page indicated due to growing quickly they had to make some changes to their shipping system causing a delay, sounds like this month is just an exception


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 18, 2013)

For those of you that pay for the box, do you think it's worth the $34-5?


----------



## Glossygirl (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you that pay for the box, do you think it's worth the $34-5?


 

most definitely.... the total value for the February box was more than $60.00!


----------



## brandyk (Mar 19, 2013)

My box FINALLY gets here on Thursday! Feel like we have waited forever for this one!


----------



## tanyamib (Mar 19, 2013)

my box has been initiated for days but not yet picked up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> don't think I can receive it as scheduled next Monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## melanie0971 (Mar 19, 2013)

Same here. I don't think I'll get it tomorrow since it's still in the "initiated" state.


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 19, 2013)

Oops! Nevermind!


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 19, 2013)

My tracking estimates it will be here Thursday....


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 19, 2013)

I think they didn't mail most of them out. I should have gotten mine today, but it's still just initiating. Their shipping is very disappointing this month. I even emailed earlier this month to ask when they would ship this month &amp; if there would be a regular shipping date moving forward. No response. This had become my favorite sub, but I'm kind of annoyed with it this month. 






ETA: I think they knew I was talking smack about them - my box just updated &amp; now it's saying it will be here Thursday. Fingers crossed!


----------



## LucysKeeper (Mar 20, 2013)

My tracking which initiating for a while but when I checked today it is waiting at my doorstep for me to come home!


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 21, 2013)

Sooo looking forward to tomorrow!  I will be getting Seasonsbox, Conscious Box, and my Klutchbox!  I so, so, so need the treats, today has been a rough one.  That is one of the things I love about sub boxes, they remind me to take a break


----------



## SubJunkie (Mar 21, 2013)

My ETA has been pushed back to Friday


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 21, 2013)

I got mine! Don't know if there are different versions...

I got the oriental lime incense (green) and the Irish breakfast tea.


----------



## LucysKeeper (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sj52000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got mine! Don't know if there are different versions...
> 
> ...


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 21, 2013)

They do not send out different versions (or at least they have not so far).


----------



## farrah3 (Mar 21, 2013)

I got PEACH inscense (It's bright orange) &amp; Irish Breakfast Tea.


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 21, 2013)

I burned the incense and it smells predominantly like smoke to me.  Happy about the tea though, I really like  Irish Breakfast Tea.  I had really been hoping the umbrella would be more green for whatever reason.

Just posted a quick pic of it on my blog. I burned the incense and it smells predominantly like smoke to me.


----------



## LucysKeeper (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They do not send out different versions (or at least they have not so far).


 They did for the January box, not everyone got the same candle or shea butter. In this one it's the tea or the incense that could vary.


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LucysKeeper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They did for the January box, not everyone got the same candle or shea butter. In this one it's the tea or the incense that could vary.


Hmm...good to know!


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 21, 2013)

My boyfriend keeps teasing that what I really love about the box is the cute ribbon they wrap around it.  It is being used as hair bow at the moment. A very long hair bow, but I am loving it just the same


----------



## LucysKeeper (Mar 21, 2013)

> My boyfriend keeps teasing that what I really love about the box is the cute ribbon they wrap around it.Â  It is being used as hair bow at the moment. A very long hair bow, but I am loving it just the same


 I love their packaging, I've already reused one for packaging a gift!


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 22, 2013)

i got my march box! the scent I got is orange. which is perfect since it's my favorite scent....but I HATE incense...sooo i don't know if i'll burn it either way.


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AsianGirl (Mar 25, 2013)

Anyone else think it's counterproductive that the incense smells better BEFORE you burn it? I burned 2 cones and they both smelled like ash. The rest will get potpourri'd.

I've only used stick incense previously; this incense was my first exposure to 'coned' style incense. 

Do other 'coned' incense burn to smell so smokey and burnt? Or is it just this brand?


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AsianGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else think it's counterproductive that the incense smells better BEFORE you burn it? I burned 2 cones and they both smelled like ash. The rest will get potpourri'd.
> 
> ...


Ha1 I thought the same thing.  I have no idea what I am going to with it.


----------



## Sundsgn (Mar 26, 2013)

i might try using the incense on my deck this summer to attempt repelling mosquitoes.  Since they are both citrus scents and the mosquitoes hate smoke, it might work...and smell good outside?  That's what I am going to try anyway.

edit: OH WAIT, NEVERMIND.  lol, just read an article saying that doesn't work...


----------



## brandyk (Mar 27, 2013)

sadly, i agree. i was disappointed that it smelled like incense. (this sounds dumb... but i expected it to smell like lime!)


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 27, 2013)

You both made me smile. I have no idea what I am going to do with it. Indeed, it smells like smoke to me. Sun, your idea would have been brill


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 27, 2013)

Have you guys given SeasonsBox any feedback on the incense?  Maybe it's supposed to be that way...OR maybe it was a bad batch?


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 27, 2013)

Before I got the box, I assumed the umbrella would be my favorite item - but it ended up being brown when I thought it would be green. I thought I'd like the incense, but it just smells like smoke. I love tea, so that's fine. My favorite item, though?... SOAP! Who knew that the soap would be the best item! I love it. I kinda wanna buy more when it's gone.


----------



## numbersmom (Mar 27, 2013)

The green filling in the box that came will make great easter basket grass this weekend.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sj52000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Before I got the box, I assumed the umbrella would be my favorite item - but it ended up being brown when I thought it would be green. I thought I'd like the incense, but it just smells like smoke. I love tea, so that's fine. My favorite item, though?... SOAP! Who knew that the soap would be the best item! I love it. I kinda wanna buy more when it's gone.


 i loooooove soap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it was my favorite part of the box too


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 27, 2013)

Me too!  I won't use it yet because I love just picking it up and smelling it!!!!


----------



## wurly (Mar 28, 2013)

The vivid green color of the soap makes me so happy!


----------



## sj52000 (Apr 1, 2013)

Anybody else refreshing the page waiting to see what's in store for April, or is that just me?


----------



## ginmorel (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sj52000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anybody else refreshing the page waiting to see what's in store for April, or is that just me?


 No im right there with you lol


----------



## noraray (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm assuming they are closed for Easter Monday hopefully tomorrow we'll know what's in the next box.  Not sure if this is accurate but we may be getting another scarf (http://www.connectedinhope.org/featured-seasonsbox/)


----------



## KayEss (Apr 1, 2013)

Ahh the box is on their site now!


----------



## Sputinka (Apr 1, 2013)

Ohhh I like it! Do they have any current promos for new subscribers?


----------



## sj52000 (Apr 1, 2013)

I love the April box! Yay!


----------



## noraray (Apr 1, 2013)

Website now showing April's box


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 2, 2013)

yayy so excited for the scarf!


----------



## QueenG (Apr 2, 2013)

another box that I can't wait to get!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 2, 2013)

I might get the April box! Looks lovely!


----------



## wurly (Apr 3, 2013)

This box looks GOOOOD. So excited!!


----------



## chocolatte (Apr 3, 2013)

This box looks AMAZING! Hopefully it won't take as long to get to me as it did last month - I got it during the last week of the month.


----------



## Kerryliz (Apr 8, 2013)

I just subscribed to seasonsbox.. does anyone know if that means I'll receive april, or do I have to wait until may?


----------



## Glossygirl (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm pretty certain you will be receiving April's box. You can always email them to be certain. Their customer service is fantastic!


----------



## Kerryliz (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Glossygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm pretty certain you will be receiving April's box. You can always email them to be certain. Their customer service is fantastic!


 yay!! thanks!


----------



## numbersmom (Apr 8, 2013)

> I just subscribed to seasonsbox.. does anyone know if that means I'll receive april, or do I have to wait until may?


 I think you should get April. I can't wait to get this months box. I love a cute scarf.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 9, 2013)

​ Sponsored by Seasonsbox for Makeuptalk.com​


----------



## jenniferrose (Apr 10, 2013)

What time of the month do seasonsboxes ship?


----------



## numbersmom (Apr 10, 2013)

If I remember correctly it has kind of varied a little. My january box shipped when I first ordered which was in the middle of the month. Then once I was on the monthly sub, I think the february box was at my house before valentines day and march came later in the month. I will see if I have the feb and mar shipping emails still to confirm.


----------



## numbersmom (Apr 10, 2013)

I only had march shipping in my email. It shipped on the 18th and was delivered on the 21st. Hope this helps.


----------



## jenniferrose (Apr 10, 2013)

Cool. So mid-monthish. Thanks!


----------



## QueenG (Apr 12, 2013)

got my shipping confirmation this morning so I should have it next week! yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## numbersmom (Apr 13, 2013)

I still didn't get my shipping info yet. Does anyone know if they ship out over a few days?


----------



## samplegal (Apr 14, 2013)

I dunno, but you're not alone. I haven't gotten ship info either.


----------



## numbersmom (Apr 14, 2013)

> I dunno, but you're not alone. I haven't gotten ship info either.


 Amazing customer service. I just got a PM that said Monday will be another batch of shipments triggering an email Sunday night. Yay I can't wait! I'm most curious about the deoderant, and I can't wait to wear the scarf.


----------



## samplegal (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *numbersmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Amazing customer service. I just got a PM that said Monday will be another batch of shipments triggering an email Sunday night. Yay I can't wait! I'm most curious about the deoderant, and I can't wait to wear the scarf.


 I was quite amazed to get the same PM! Kudos to the customer service!


----------



## QueenG (Apr 15, 2013)

My April Box is waiting for me at home! Come on end of workday...get here soon!


----------



## ginmorel (Apr 15, 2013)

I have no ship info yet. Hopefully I get a box this month. I signed up at the beginning of the month


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 15, 2013)

Still waiting on shipping info here too, but i just buy the boxes periodically.


----------



## ginmorel (Apr 16, 2013)

Is anyone still waiting for shipping info?


----------



## wurly (Apr 16, 2013)

I received an email from fedex yesterday morning, and have just been obsessively refreshing my screen like BF Skinner's chickens and it still just says they received the package information, not that they have put the package into the system. Still, I hope I get it by the end of the week.


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ginmorel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone still waiting for shipping info?


I haven't gotten shipping info yet.


----------



## wurly (Apr 16, 2013)

Mine finally moved! It's in Buffalo, NY.


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 18, 2013)

Got mine! Pic in a minute


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 18, 2013)

.


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I haven't gotten shipping info yet.


 me neither...


----------



## ginmorel (Apr 18, 2013)

> me neither...


 I emailed them and recieved a reply: Hi, Thank you for your email. As you know SeasonsBox is doing a wonderful charity collaboration with connected and hope and the scarves are hand made in Ethiopia. We are receiving the scarves in batches as they are hand made, and we ship them out immediately. The next shipment batch is going out at the beginning of next week (Monday) and you are included in it. Thanks, Agnes Hope this helps


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ginmorel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed them and recieved a reply:
> 
> ...


 Okay thanks for the heads up!

Do you guys think the scarf will be what varies from each box? Color wise? Sorry if this topic was already addressed


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 18, 2013)

Yes, mine was green with white stripes


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yes, mine was green with white stripes


I am happy with the pink, but I thought the green was pretty too.


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## numbersmom (Apr 19, 2013)

> I am happy with the pink, but I thought the green was pretty too.


 My box came today, i got the blue scarf.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 20, 2013)

Oooo I want the blue scarf!! I hope I get that...I don't like green or pink :-x


----------



## wurly (Apr 21, 2013)

I got the pink scarf. It's cute, but I think the blue and green are even cuter. The sponge brush is interesting. Has anyone tried it?


----------



## jenniferrose (Apr 22, 2013)

Although I understand shipping in batches for processing reasons, I get so jealous. Mine hasn't shipped yet. Hoping this week.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 22, 2013)

My understanding is that it is only Like that this month - and it is because they are working with the foundation in Ethiopia. They were delayed in their shipments - they shipped in batches. It is a great gesture they are doing. And since it is a subscription we get to see in advance, it hopefully takes some of the pain of waiting off. I did receive mine, in all disclosure, but hoped shedding this light might help?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Although I understand shipping in batches for processing reasons, I get so jealous. Mine hasn't shipped yet. Hoping this week.


 No shipping either, got the same email when I asked about my box too.  No idea when it'll show up.


----------



## Kerryliz (Apr 22, 2013)

No shipping and no response to my email from Thursday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 22, 2013)

Even though I obviously got my box already, I would be inclined to be patient for this one (though it is not my nature) because I think the reason it is running late this month is a good one.  I really appreciated the mission of the charity that makes the scarves, and I think that it might take a bit for them to meet the demand makes sense.


----------



## ginmorel (Apr 24, 2013)

I still have no tracking #

Is anyone else still waiting for shipping info?


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ginmorel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still have no tracking #
> 
> Is anyone else still waiting for shipping info?


 I'm still waiting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 24, 2013)

Still waiting too.


----------



## ginmorel (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still waiting too.


 Good to know I'm not the only one. This is my first seasons box while I do understand why it's taking so long I am starting to get impatient. When I emailed last week I was told my box would ship Monday and no tracking info yet


----------



## Meahlea (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm waiting on my box, but I won the contest on here so I'm sure I'll be on a different schedule if I even get April. &gt;.&lt;


----------



## jenniferrose (Apr 24, 2013)

Does anyone know by when you have to skip the month so as not to get billed and shipped? I totally understand the shipping in batches, but there is absolutely no communication.

I know they post what is in the next box, but even if I love it, I would not elect to receive the box without having at least received the month before (and this month being my first). Facebook says the second round (which I can only assume I must be in) ships April 29th. So I certainly will not be receiving my the first of next month.


----------



## LucysKeeper (Apr 24, 2013)

They've said in the past on their facebook page that you need skip within a few days of the preview


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know by when you have to skip the month so as not to get billed and shipped? I totally understand the shipping in batches, but there is absolutely no communication.
> 
> I know they post what is in the next box, but even if I love it, I would not elect to receive the box without having at least received the month before (and this month being my first). Facebook says the second round (which I can only assume I must be in) ships April 29th. So I certainly will not be receiving my the first of next month.


 I emailed Agnes today saying I understood the delay, but also wanted to know an update on shipping (since I was told...the same as others that mine was going out in the next batch, this week).  I also asked about canceling and just picking up another month, not because I didn't value the cause or understand the delay, but because I had planned to use the box as a gift for an upcoming birthday and since I couldn't confirm delivery I have to make arrangements for another gift that wasn't planning on, since I assumed this box would have arrived by the end of the month.


----------



## jenniferrose (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks Ann! Let us know what she says. It's hard because the reason for late shipping is completely valid, just the communication has been disappointing. This box looks to be an excellent gift. Hopefully it ships soon so it will work for you.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks Ann! Let us know what she says. It's hard because the reason for late shipping is completely valid, just the communication has been disappointing. This box looks to be an excellent gift. Hopefully it ships soon so it will work for you.


Thanks.  This is what I was emailed: "I do sincerely apologize for the delay this month with our charity collaboration.  Your box will ship from Atlanta, GA this month on Monday April 29.  It should arrive via USPS within 2-3 days and with your proximity to Georgia in Virginia I imagine you should have it by Wednesday."

I sure hope so, because the b-day this is intended for is Friday.  That gives me one-two day buffer.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 27, 2013)

Got tracking info tonight!


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got tracking info tonight!


 Same!

I'm going to skip May because my April box will seem like my May box, lol.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Still nothing here...


----------



## jenniferrose (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Still nothing here...


 I wouldn't worry yet. I received shipping as well, but the only item in the list is that the shipper has been notified. Nothing has actually shipped yet.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2013)

at least you guys got a shipping notification lol that's the first step!


----------



## jenniferrose (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> at least you guys got a shipping notification lol that's the first step!


 Now I would actually worry. Mine has started to move.

Might want to email or call?


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2013)

bah, okay I emailed them. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Apr 30, 2013)

Nothing here either!  I e-mailed last week and they said that they expected the last shipment to ship out by the 29th, but now it's the 30th and I still haven't received a shipment notification.  I hope they didn't have more orders than they could accomodate.  They need to ship out soon!


----------



## jallu (Apr 30, 2013)

I've emailed 4 times now over the past 10 days and received no reply. Also tweeted them twice with no reply. Worst customer service I've seen so far. Very disappointed. And I'm a brand new customer who just signed up for a 6 month sub. Doesn't bode well for first impressions.


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jallu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've emailed 4 times now over the past 10 days and received no reply. Also tweeted them twice with no reply. Worst customer service I've seen so far. Very disappointed. And I'm a brand new customer who just signed up for a 6 month sub. Doesn't bode well for first impressions.


I tried to skip a month. They emailed me and said they were running behind. I told them yes, I want to skip. Well, it's been about 4 days and my account is STILL set to bill on the 6th. :/ I love the box and stuff, but I just want to skip a month! I wonder why that is so hard for them to comprehend?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wish their skip feature automatically set it to skip instead of them having to manually set it.


----------



## Glossygirl (Apr 30, 2013)

i skipped this month (april) and had no problems. I used the skip button after I signed into my account and I also emailed Agnes to confirm and she replied that they had received the message and confirmed my april skip.


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 1, 2013)

I'm thinking of going spoiler free this month, but also thinking we may not get our boxes until super late in the month so if they post contents early it may be really hard to do. How many haven't received April yet would we estimate?


----------



## Glossygirl (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm thinking of going spoiler free this month, but also thinking we may not get our boxes until super late in the month so if they post contents early it may be really hard to do. How many haven't received April yet would we estimate?


 i think the delay in the april boxes was due to special circumstances of the scarves being handwoven and coming from a far away country.  And also they usually ship out of Toronto, Canada but April boxes were shipped out of Georgia (again, I think because of the scarves) so that was unusual too. Hopefully with May, everything will get back to normal. I've experienced nothing short of excellent customer service from them so hopefully everything will sort itself out soon.


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 1, 2013)

I got my box today.  I got a blue scarf, it's lovely.


----------



## jenniferrose (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today.  I got a blue scarf, it's lovely.


 In time for your needed gift! Awesome.


----------



## ginmorel (May 2, 2013)

May spoilers are up! I will be skipping this month since I just received my April box yesterday. I got the blue scarf which I love


----------



## tiffanys (May 2, 2013)

I got a shipping notification for the April box on Monday.  It's Thursday and the box hasn't moved.  The status is still "Electronic Shipping Info Received" by the USPS.  Anyone else experience this?


----------



## stonerose (May 2, 2013)

> I got a shipping notification for the April box on Monday.Â  It's Thursday and the box hasn't moved.Â  The status is still "Electronic Shipping Info Received" by the USPS.Â  Anyone else experience this?Â


 Same here. I been checking everyday and no movement.


----------



## Kerryliz (May 2, 2013)

Finally got my box! Got the scarf in blue - so pretty! (And thank goodness because my Brokedown scarf from PopSugar is starting to get a bit ratty after being worn pretty much every day since September!) May's box does not look exciting at all... love that we have the option to skip!


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 2, 2013)

I'll be skipping May as well, not because I don't like the products, but I have so many of those items already.  They do look wonderful though.


----------



## LadyManah (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got my box! Got the scarf in blue - so pretty! (And thank goodness because my Brokedown scarf from PopSugar is starting to get a bit ratty after being worn pretty much every day since September!) May's box does not look exciting at all... love that we have the option to skip!


I agree. Nail polish, eye shadow, a bath bomb and body wash is not worth $35 to me, lol. This is just about the most unexciting Seasons Box I can think of. (Plus, I don't like the color of the eye shadow.)


----------



## Meahlea (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree. Nail polish, eye shadow, a bath bomb and body wash is not worth $35 to me, lol. This is just about the most unexciting Seasons Box I can think of. (Plus, I don't like the color of the eye shadow.)


That may not be the only shade of the shadow they give out.

And unrelatedish to the quote:

Shadow = 18.99

Body Wash = 9.95

Polish = 13.50

Bath Bomb = 5.25
Would I pay that for those things? Maybe but probably not. But that is what the companies sell them for.


----------



## SubJunkie (May 2, 2013)

Did anyone receive a confirmation email when they skipped from the site.


----------



## ginmorel (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone receive a confirmation email when they skipped from the site.


 No I'm still waiting I checked and I'm still set to be charged in May. Not sure what is going on


----------



## LadyManah (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ginmorel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No I'm still waiting I checked and I'm still set to be charged in May. Not sure what is going on


 Same. I've been trying to skip for a week.


----------



## wurly (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same. I've been trying to skip for a week.


 I just went on and emailed the skip box message. I did ask her to confirm that she had received it. What happens when you try? Are you getting an error or something? I agree that May seems a little blah compared to April and March.


----------



## LadyManah (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just went on and emailed the skip box message. I did ask her to confirm that she had received it. What happens when you try? Are you getting an error or something? I agree that May seems a little blah compared to April and March.


No, I think it just emails them. It doesn't skip instantly. It just has like an email form. I've did it several times the past week.


----------



## jenniferrose (May 2, 2013)

FYI, the reply I received upon skipping is:

We have noted that you would like skip May. Please note that we are only able to issue a manual refund after you are charged which is scheduled for May 7. We will see you again for June !!!

So it seems like they can't skip in advance but refund you after the charge. At least that's the way I read it.


----------



## wurly (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> FYI, the reply I received upon skipping is:
> 
> ...


 Hmmm, I wonder how it deals with people who have the 1-year prepaid subscription like me. This seems weird, the refund thing. That seems very counter-productive. So am I supposed to just keep on emailing until I get a reply? Seems weird too.


----------



## ginmorel (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> FYI, the reply I received upon skipping is:
> 
> ...


 Same message I received. It makes no sense to be charged to then be refunded. Not sure I'm liking this. April was my first month I had no idea you were charged then refunded when you "skip" a month.


----------



## AmandaMaven (May 2, 2013)

I've been eyeballing the seasons box for a while now I wanted to gift a month to a friend and maybe do a month or two for myself, but hearing about the issues with shipping and everything else.. I am starting to have second thoughts.. Is it worth the potential hassle?


----------



## Glossygirl (May 2, 2013)

I've had the seasonsbox sub since January and have been very happy with it. I skipped April because I already was loving the scarf from January and didn't want another scarf and had no problem with the skipping process. The owner Agnes has always been very responsive whenever I emailed with a question or concern. It's one of my top two favorite subs.


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 3, 2013)

Sort of wish people had done spoiler tags when they typed but its ok - after reading what they typed I went and looked. I like this month.think it is great!


----------



## SubJunkie (May 3, 2013)

I'm not sure when I sent the email on the page it didn't say send it said save....I think I just might go ahead and email them.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 3, 2013)

I sent them an email a week ago about not getting my april box yet...no response. I won't be continuing this sub.


----------



## Glossygirl (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I sent them an email a week ago about not getting my april box yet...no response. I won't be continuing this sub.


Have you tried emailing Agnes Kozera at [email protected] She the owner and she has always been very responsive.


----------



## SiriusDreamer (May 3, 2013)

I e-mailed them because they had last told me to expect my box to be shipped by the 29th, and it's the 3rd with no ship date in sight.  I wanted to make sure they didn't forget about me.  They replied very quickly:

"Hi Megan,
  I am sorry that you have not been updated on the status of your April Box yet. If you could allow me an additional 24 hours to see what is going on.  We had our final shipment go out this week but for a few Canadian boxes that had a delay.  
 
I apologize as we have been overwhelmed with the demand from April but I will have a more definitive answer for you in 24 hours.  I don't see the record reflecting your box was shipped with our past batch but we will get you a box!  I promise that.  I just need time.Thank you for your patience!"

I'm a little worried that they didn't have enough boxes for everyone.  We'll see, I suppose!


----------



## samplegal (May 4, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## numbersmom (May 4, 2013)

Not impressed, and I think the value is lacking. In the january box the bath bomb was a bonus. And speaking of bonus, there hasn't been one in awhile. I also think the values previously posted are generous. I skipped.


----------



## EmGee (May 5, 2013)

It seems ok.

I hate hate hate lavender.

The Deep Steep shower gels are nice and I own every other scent they make or have.

I do buy the lavender products of Deep Steep but not for me- for gifts to my mother, aunt and a family friend who love lavender and natural products.

But the best place to get those is vitacost as it is always at least 50% off the retail price.

For myself I usually buy the Deep Steep foam bath and fill a bottle in my shower, it is much cheaper than the tube of shower gel and I have not noticed a huge dif between the two.

Now I do not think nail polish and eye shadow are good things for this box, not everyone wants a purple shadow. if it was just some highliter or some shimmer you can use for eye/nail/whatever maybe.

a nail oil or something everyone can use would have been better.

I am passing, I already have tons of mineral makeup and at least 40 generous colour samples from one brand I already buy, plus all my regular makeup too....

I would rather see cute/useful house things, food, candles, useful stuff like???

hopefully June is better...


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 5, 2013)

I agree about the cute/useful house things. I also thought the body scrub from the February box and the green soap from the March box looked fantastic and I'm planning to buy both as my treat for my birthday. I think out of all the SeasonsBoxes since December, the only items I didn't lust after were the insence in March, the EcoTools sponge, and now the entire contents of the May box is just not my thing. I have been wanting to sign up for SeasonsBox since they started, but I was forcing myself to wait and see what they sent out for 6 months. I love love loved the idea of a lifestyle box with 0 makeup products, but April's box with the sponge on a stick and now eyeshadow and nail polish for May have ruined it for me. They were having a few gurus on YouTube do SeasonsBox giveaways. To enter, people had to comment what they wanted to see in future boxes. A lot of them said makeup items, eventhough SeasonsBox clearly started out as a lifestyle box. I think that may have prompted the shift toward makeup products in the boxes for April and May. Anyway, it makes me sad and I won't be subscribing to SeasonsBox.


----------



## EmGee (May 6, 2013)

You can buy a single box at a time also, so maybe that might be worth it?

I am not a fan of incense or makeup sponges generally.

I have not tried the scrub yet (already have 3 opened in my bathroom), but it smells amazing like almond marzipan.

I kind of expected a vanilla scent as it is labeled "sugar cookie", but it still smells so good.

The mint soap smells great. I will use it soon, just that I already have some mint shampoo and conditioner in my shower and that is minty enough (it is Green Beaver and the shampoo is too drying, conditioner is ok....), 

but as soon as it is warmer out mint soap should be nice.

You can also skip a month w Seasonsbox and that is what I did for May!



> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree about the cute/useful house things. I also thought the body scrub from the February box and the green soap from the March box looked fantastic and I'm planning to buy both as my treat for my birthday. I think out of all the SeasonsBoxes since December, the only items I didn't lust after were the insence in March, the EcoTools sponge, and now the entire contents of the May box is just not my thing.
> 
> I have been wanting to sign up for SeasonsBox since they started, but I was forcing myself to wait and see what they sent out for 6 months. I love love loved the idea of a lifestyle box with 0 makeup products, but April's box with the sponge on a stick and now eyeshadow and nail polish for May have ruined it for me. They were having a few gurus on YouTube do SeasonsBox giveaways. To enter, people had to comment what they wanted to see in future boxes. A lot of them said makeup items, eventhough SeasonsBox clearly started out as a lifestyle box. I think that may have prompted the shift toward makeup products in the boxes for April and May. Anyway, it makes me sad and I won't be subscribing to SeasonsBox.


----------



## SiriusDreamer (May 7, 2013)

I'm getting a little frustrated now, and it's hard to get me frustrated.  I understand that there was a delay in sending out the April box because of the handmade nature of the scarves, and I was totally cool with that.  But then they told me that all boxes had been shipped out, and they don't know why one wasn't shipped to me.  Then they couldn't find my account for some strange reason.  I was e-mailing once a week and I kept getting "I'll look into it", and.. nothing.  I paid $99 for 3 boxes upfront.  I received February's box and skipped March, and I have yet to receive April's.  I really hope this is resolved, because $99 for receiving only one box is awfully expensive!


----------



## jallu (May 7, 2013)

Question for Seasonsbox subscribers...

After my issues with no getting a reply from customer service for 10 days, I finally received a reply back and an appolog and the excuse being - they've been very busy. That is the most unprofessional excuse for a company to use. Too busy to answer client requests and inqueries? The very next day (May 1st) a Seasonbox shipping notification e-mail arrived in my inbox. Do they ship boxes on the first of the month or is this a "bend over backwards to make it up to you" situation?? Also, the  package is shipping from Atlanta, Georgia. I was under the impression Seasons Box was a Canadian company and the package would ship within Canada. This matters because I am Canadian and don't want to have to pay duties/tax at the border. Does anyone have any idea about this? And any Canadian subscribers, ever had an issue with customs fees being charged upon delievery?

I finally signed up at the end of April because I was super impressed with the April box and had heard nothing but good things about customer service... and it was thought to be a Canadian company. Now I see the May box spoilers (so disappointing) and the CS issues and learn that perhaps it isn't a Canadian company afterall and I am feeling a bit duped.


----------



## lloronita (May 7, 2013)

I read, on Facebook I believe, that they had moved their shipping site to USA.  I don't know if their whole business relocated, or just packing/shipping; but, they gave that as one of the reasons for the late shipping in April (moving hassles).


----------



## SiriusDreamer (May 7, 2013)

To be fair, they have always replied quickly to my e-mails and the CS rep was very nice.  The problem is that I think I was forgotten about.  Late April I e-mailed and received the standard "Fret not! We're behind a little" e-mail, which was fine.. then last week when I checked in with them they replied with "If you could allow me an additional 24 hours to see what is going on.  We had our final shipment go out this week but for a few Canadian boxes that had a delay."  Then a few days later, "I am have not been able to retrieve your subscription in our database."  I sent them as much info as I could find on my subscription and the reply was "This is helpful. Once again thank you for your patience."  And nothing since then.  Just send me the darn box, this should not be so complicated, especially since I pre-paid!  Argghhhh!



> Originally Posted by *jallu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question for Seasonsbox subscribers...
> 
> ...


----------



## AsianGirl (May 7, 2013)

Has anyone washed the scarf in the April box?

Mine hasn't been washed yet, and it feels really rough and slightly itchy when I tried to wear it. It smells kind of 'dusty' too but that should go away with the wash.


----------



## chocolatte (May 7, 2013)

Just got my shipping notice for the May box! My boxes usually don't arrive for at least a week after I receive notice, but I am glad to know it is beginning it's journey to me!


----------



## SiriusDreamer (May 7, 2013)

FINALLY got my shipping notice.. for my April box!  No explanation for the delay, but I guess it's better than nothing, lol.  I hope my May box doesn't go missing too.  It'll be pretty neat to get my April &amp; May boxes close together, though.


----------



## numbersmom (May 7, 2013)

I just received a shipping notice for May but had actually skipped this month. I responded right away to the email that I skipped and they answered my email within five minutes. I think there was a sync issue between skips and shipping system they were now aware of and they resolved my issue. Just fyi if anyone else gets the email. But I do have to say their customer service has always been very good so I am sad to hear others had issues.


----------



## LucysKeeper (May 7, 2013)

> I just received a shipping notice for May but had actually skipped this month. I responded right away to the email that I skipped and they answered my email within five minutes. I think there was a sync issue between skips and shipping system they were now aware of and they resolved my issue. Just fyi if anyone else gets the email. But I do have to say their customer service has always been very good so I am sad to hear others had issues.


 I got this too and just emailed....hoping they resolve for me too


----------



## tanyamib (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LucysKeeper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *numbersmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just received a shipping notice for May but had actually skipped this month. I responded right away to the email that I skipped and they answered my email within five minutes. I think there was a sync issue between skips and shipping system they were now aware of and they resolved my issue. Just fyi if anyone else gets the email. But I do have to say their customer service has always been very good so I am sad to hear others had issues.
> ...


----------



## SubJunkie (May 8, 2013)

I received this email from them last night: 

We have received your request for skip.  Please note our skipping policy I have included below. For the future we are working to create an automated email that will alert you that your skip has been processed.  We don't have that right now and unfortunately we get bogged down in replying to skipping requests at the same time that we are packaging the boxes for our May Shipment.  We apologize for the delay but I did confirm and we have you on our skip list for May.Seasons Box has received your request to Skip this month's Seasons Box! Please read below:1. If you are a month-to-month subscriber THE ONLY WAY to skip the month is to receive a manual refund after you are charged for the current month.  *Refunds are processed every Friday.*   Your refund will be processed manually the Friday following your anniversary date of joining Seasons Box.  Refunds will take 7-10 business days to reflect on your account .  You will automatically receive the next month!2*. Pre-Paid Subscribers*: Your account will be extended by one month and you will automatically receive the following month! 3. *Any requests to skip after the 10th of the month will not be processed. *Thank you again!  We always appreciate your feedback as to why you skipped and we will see you next month!!!Seasons Box Team


----------



## LucysKeeper (May 8, 2013)

> I received this email from them last night:Â  We have received your request for skip.Â  Please note our skipping policy I have included below. For the future we are working to create an automated email that will alert you that your skip has been processed.Â  We don't have that right now and unfortunately we get bogged down in replying to skipping requests at the same time that we are packaging the boxes for our May Shipment.Â  We apologize for the delay but I did confirm and we have you on our skip list for May. Seasons Box has received your request to Skip this month's Seasons Box!Â  Please read below: 1. If you are a month-to-month subscriber THE ONLY WAY to skip the month is to receive a manual refund after you are charged for the current month.Â Â  *Refunds are processed everyÂ Friday .* Â Â  Your refund will be processed manually theÂ  Friday Â following your anniversary date of joining Seasons Box.Â  Refunds will take 7-10 business days to reflect on your account .Â  You will automatically receive the next month! 2 *. Pre-Paid Subscribers* : Your account will be extended by one month and you will automatically receive the following month!Â  3.Â  *Any requests to skip after the 10th of the month will not be processed.Â * Thank you again!Â  We always appreciate your feedback as to why you skipped and we will see you next month!!! Seasons Box Team


hmmm so if I have a 3 month sub and I skipped May, does that mean I don't have a choice and will automatically get June and can't skip it? Thats sort of what it sounds like... Also, for anyone with a prepaid sub...unlike popsugar, when they end, if you don't cancel it renews for another prepaid subscription ...ie. I had a 3 month sub and it renewed/charged me for another three months...it was ok for me since I planned on doing that anyways but might be a shock for some since the last time I read their site it made it sound like prepaid subs didnt renew


----------



## numbersmom (May 8, 2013)

> Also, for anyone with a prepaid sub...unlike popsugar, when they end, if you don't cancel it renews for another prepaid subscription ...ie. I had a 3 month sub and it renewed/charged me for another three months...it was ok for me since I planned on doing that anyways but might be a shock for some since the last time I read their site it made it sound like prepaid subs didnt renew


 Thx for heads up!


----------



## Brittann (May 10, 2013)

I got my May box today. I like everything in it except the nail polish...I got yellow, which is the only color I did not want.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Brittann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my May box today. I like everything in it except the nail polish...I got yellow, which is the only color I did not want.


 Know what's funny.  I got yellow butter london polish in my Sample society box and I did not like it at all, but I got SO many compliments on it.  So much that a girl I work with offered to buy the polish off me.  You might be surprised.  Yellow can be a difficult polish though, usually streaky.


----------



## Brittann (May 10, 2013)

> Know what's funny. Â I got yellow butter london polish in my Sample society box and I did not like it at all, but I got SO many compliments on it. Â So much that a girl I work with offered to buy the polish off me. Â You might be surprised. Â Yellow can be a difficult polish though, usually streaky. Â


 I actually got the same yellow Butter London polish in my SS box too! I have never tried it because yellow doesn't look good with my skin tone. But, maybe I should give it a try!


----------



## samplegal (May 10, 2013)

I used that dang umbrella twice, and its already broken.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EmGee (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Brittann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my May box today. I like everything in it except the nail polish...I got yellow, which is the only color I did not want.


That is why they should stay away from colour makeup- unless it is something everyone could use like a clear lip gloss or a allover shimmer.

I do not like yellow polish either and would have been annoyed at getting purple or green eyeshadow.

I like those shades and own tons of them already.

Good to know about the renewing- I might not want to renew for a whole other year...


----------



## numbersmom (May 11, 2013)

To make the yellow stand out more try putting a white coat underneath as a base coat and that should also help w the streak look too.


----------



## numbersmom (May 11, 2013)

To make the yellow stand out more try putting a white coat underneath as a base coat and that should also help w the streak look too.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 12, 2013)

I still haven't gotten my box or shipping for April. Emailed them over a week ago and they said they lost my address in the transition?? So I told them again and haven't heard back.


----------



## chatwithcat (May 13, 2013)

For people who have prepaid subscriptions instead of a month to month subscription, when you skip, does it indicate somewhere in your account that you skipped or that your subscription is extended?


----------



## SubJunkie (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chatwithcat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For people who have prepaid subscriptions instead of a month to month subscription, when you skip, does it indicate somewhere in your account that you skipped or that your subscription is extended?


 No as far as I can tell. I just have proof in the emails that I've sent for confirmation.


----------



## SiriusDreamer (May 13, 2013)

So after e-mailing multiple times about the whereabouts of my April box that never shipped, I received an e-mail 6 days ago saying that they've finally shipped my box.  I received it today and it's the MAY box!  For some reason this ticks me off immensely.  Where the heck is my April box?  I didn't skip and they made it seem that after investigating my account, this was supposed to be the April box that was shipped.  I'm so annoyed.  Right now I have zero intention of renewing this box.  I understand that they've had some transitions with a move and all, but my missing April box should NOT be that hard to either send out or refund.


----------



## SiriusDreamer (May 13, 2013)

However, I'll add that I do like the May box products.. I got the yellow polish, but I won't write that off until I try it, and a pretty cream color ("Chiffon") eyeshadow.  The body wash &amp; bath bomb will get used definitely, so I'd say it's worth it.  I just want them to get their act together with customer service and get me that darn April box already.


----------



## numbersmom (May 13, 2013)

Today I wore my scarf for first time and received lots of compliments. I got the blue one and struggle with what to wear it with, since most of my clothes are either black or a design of somesort w colors that would clash. Any suggestions on what to wear the blue one with?


----------



## jallu (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SiriusDreamer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So after e-mailing multiple times about the whereabouts of my April box that never shipped, I received an e-mail 6 days ago saying that they've finally shipped my box.  I received it today and it's the MAY box!  For some reason this ticks me off immensely.  Where the heck is my April box?  I didn't skip and they made it seem that after investigating my account, this was supposed to be the April box that was shipped.  I'm so annoyed.  Right now I have zero intention of renewing this box.  I understand that they've had some transitions with a move and all, but my missing April box should NOT be that hard to either send out or refund.


 

Oh no! That's not good. I just came here to post the opposite. After e-mailing 3 times and waiting 10 days for a reply, only to get excuses and apologies, they shipped me a box May 1st. I expected it to be May because I was told April was sold out and I wouldn't be getting it. Imagine my surprise today when I opened the box to find the April box AND a bonus gift inside. They turned my negative experience completely around, but it looks like me getting the April box means other people did not? That's not good at all.


----------



## wurly (May 15, 2013)

AAAAGGGHHHH.... I'm in a quandary. I emailed seasonsbox on their website, and then separately to Agnes that I wanted to skip May box. Then I receive an email from Nya Smith on 5/7 that my box has shipped. A few hours later, also on 5/7 I receive an email from Nya Smith saying never mind, my box has cancelled. OK. I have a 12-month subscription. What do I see on my doorstep today, but a box from seasonsbox. Now what do I do?


----------



## sj52000 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> AAAAGGGHHHH.... I'm in a quandary. I emailed seasonsbox on their website, and then separately to Agnes that I wanted to skip May box. Then I receive an email from Nya Smith on 5/7 that my box has shipped. A few hours later, also on 5/7 I receive an email from Nya Smith saying never mind, my box has cancelled. OK. I have a 12-month subscription. What do I see on my doorstep today, but a box from seasonsbox. Now what do I do?


 Oh, Seasonsbox, I love ya, but you gotta work some things out. I'd email and tell them what you just wrote and ask them if they'd like the box back. (They're not gonna ask you to mail it back to Canada.) So, congrats you got a free box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sell it and buy yourself something you actually wanted this month, or use it and see if you were right about wanting to skip - either way - enjoy!


----------



## wurly (May 15, 2013)

You are so right! I emailed them and asked them what I should do. She was so nice. She apologized for sending it out, said it was totally their mistake, and asked me to keep it. They are really doing a good job with customer service. If only FFF could learn a lesson from this. Wow, free stuff!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 15, 2013)

Yeah I JUST got my April box. NOPE. It's actually May. And I hate everything in it. No scarf for me I guess...

The polish is gross, it's a sheer yellow with red glitter. LOL what a combo.


----------



## Hipster (May 15, 2013)

I'm curious why they moved to Atlanta from Ontario.  One reason why I signed up (for a year sub!!) was because they were located in Canada so I knew shipping wouldn't be a hassle (with customs and all).  I'm disappointed but it looks like it won't be a problem, though shipping time now will be longer (boo!).

Other than that, I loved the first 3 boxes (Feb, Mar, Apr) and am glad there is a skip option.  I skipped May's box on my account and later followed up with an email to Agnes but never got anything back.  However I didn't get a box on my doorstep like some of you so I think it went through.

I'm assuming that in order to compensate for the skip my next billing date will bump up by a month, but nothing changed in my account yet. Oh well, I'm sure they'll figure it out once they get settled in HOTlanta!


----------



## SiriusDreamer (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah I JUST got my April box. NOPE. It's actually May. And I hate everything in it. No scarf for me I guess...
> 
> The polish is gross, it's a sheer yellow with red glitter. LOL what a combo.


 Yep, same thing happened to me!  What kills me is that I sent two separate e-mails to customer service (one to the generic customer service e-mail and one directly to the lady who was looking into my missing April box) and I received two completely different responses, both from the same lady, as though she completely didn't remember me (or even reference the e-mail trail included).  In one e-mail she said that my account would be bumped to June to ensure that I receive the 3 boxes I paid for, and then the second e-mail from her said that they were waiting on one last item for the April boxes to be sent out (the eco tools blender).  So am I getting the April box, or is my account being pushed to June?  Confusing.  I don't like the nonchalant attitude about my missing box, and I definitely don't like the fact that the SAME PERSON is giving me conflicting info in e-mails less than 24 hours apart.


----------



## chatwithcat (May 16, 2013)

Actually, according to their CS, they are planning on taking away the skip option for prepaid subscribers. D:


----------



## Hipster (May 16, 2013)

Quote: Actually, according to their CS, they are planning on taking away the skip option for prepaid subscribers. D: 

There's going to be a lot of unhappy campers if that's the case!


----------



## sj52000 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chatwithcat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually, according to their CS, they are planning on taking away the skip option for prepaid subscribers. D:


 That's like punishing you for pre-paying. Um, yeah, so that doesn't make any sense... The lack of a skip option may be a deal breaker for me. I'm pre-paid for a year at the moment.


----------



## Meahlea (May 16, 2013)

I'm convinced this Nya person is just an idiot.

Me to them on May 3:

Quote: I won a contest from MakeupTalk.com for your March box plus a two month subscription. I was just wondering what the status was on my March box and whether I would receive April or if my two months were May and June.

Thank you,
 
[redacted] 
Nya also on May 3:



> Hi [redacted],
> Congratulations on your win!  We have you on our database for receiving the three months.  We will be shipping our contest winners the beginning of next week due to the fact that we collaborated with a charity this month and our products had a slight delay since the hand-made scarves from Ethiopia took longer to arrive.
> 
> We will ship you March's Seasons Box and we apologize that that was not sent earlier. Thank you for your patience.
> ...


----------



## wurly (May 16, 2013)

I love how she doesn't have an email address on file but you are communicating via email...


----------



## jallu (May 16, 2013)

I have a feeling Seasons Box was sold recently. That explains why shipping was moved from Ontario to Georgia. It makes ZERO sense for them to move ALL shipping to the US. Ipsy has Canadian shipping in Canada and US shipping in the US. It would cost Seasons Box MORE to send Canadian boxes from the US. It also explains why we are all dealing with Nya Smith instead of the people we used to deal with AND it would also explain the sudden shit service over the past couple months. I don't understand why they wouldn't advise customers in advance about the shipping changes and everything else that's going on. Hopefully all these issues get sorted out.

And for the Canadians concerned about customs charges since the boxes come from the US... the declared value on my box was $22.90 (grossly underestimated). Julep does the same thing and always puts the declared value at $20 (even for the upgrade box I got last month), so there are no additional fees owed.


----------



## SiriusDreamer (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm convinced this Nya person is just an idiot.
> 
> ...


----------



## EmGee (May 17, 2013)

Nya was the one I emailed last week and she told me they were out of stock on the April boxes, as I wanted to order one for a gift.
She told me there would be some in June? sometime.

I will check my email this afternoon, as I need to sleep it is 5 am n I just got home...kinda late.....


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 17, 2013)

> I have a feeling Seasons Box was sold recently. That explains why shipping was moved from Ontario to Georgia. It makes ZERO sense for them to move ALL shipping to the US. Ipsy has Canadian shipping in Canada and US shipping in the US. It would cost Seasons Box MORE to send Canadian boxes from the US. It also explains why we are all dealing with Nya Smith instead of the people we used to deal with AND it would also explain the sudden shit service over the past couple months. I don't understand why they wouldn't advise customers in advance about the shipping changes and everything else that's going on. Hopefully all these issues get sorted out. And for the Canadians concerned about customs charges since the boxes come from the US... the declared value on my box was $22.90 (grossly underestimated). Julep does the same thing and always puts the declared value at $20 (even for the upgrade box I got last month), so there are no additional fees owed. Â


 I agree that it looks like SeasonsBox was recently sold. I wonder if Nya owns it or the new owner is just clueless how to run a business and hired someone equally clueless to do the customer service. Either way, I hope it gets better, and I'm glad I didn't subscribe.


----------



## SiriusDreamer (May 17, 2013)

So I requested a refund for my missing month, and they sent me an e-mail that they refunded me for the missing month.  There's nothing in my account, so I called the bank and they can't see ANY refund request from them whatsoever and recommended I file a dispute through the bank.  I e-mailed Nya and told her and she said to forward her e-mail to the bank (yeah right) or have them e-mail her (again, yeah right).  I'll try a dispute through the bank, but I get a feeling that the refund is going to be a wash, so at this point I'm not expecting it back.  $99 is a lot for those two boxes and I'm really disappointed.  Wish I hadn't gotten this box in the first place.  I really need to learn my lesson on these startups!  I'll stick with PopSugar.


----------



## wurly (May 17, 2013)

> So I requested a refund for my missing month, and they sent me an e-mail that they refunded me for the missing month. Â There's nothing in my account, so I called the bank and they can't see ANY refund request from them whatsoever and recommended I file a dispute through the bank. Â I e-mailed Nya and told her and she said to forward her e-mail to the bank (yeah right) or have them e-mail her (again, yeah right). Â I'll try a dispute through the bank, but I get a feeling that the refund is going to be a wash, so at this point I'm not expecting it back. Â $99 is a lot for those two boxes and I'm really disappointed. Â Wish I hadn't gotten this box in the first place. Â I really need to learn my lesson on these startups! Â I'll stick with PopSugar.


 It appears from her response to you that she knows very little about credit card processing and returns. Your credit card company won't contact her, as you know, however, her email promising to refund you can be used as proof for you to submit to your credit card company in support of your request for a refund from the credit card company. Good luck. This really sucks. I guess this is why our emails to Agnes went unanswered.


----------



## wurly (May 17, 2013)

I just did a little cyber stalking, and it looks like Agnes Kozera works for a company called Taponix, probably in their Toronto office. I don't know if this is post-seasonsbox, or something she did simultaneously.


----------



## jallu (May 18, 2013)

This Nya person must be overwhelmed. I e-mailed to find out when my box would ship and received this reply:



> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your email. You are set to receive your shipment with our next batch of SeasonsBox shipments set to place on May 20th. You should receive a tracking # with an email that we send.
> 
> ...


----------



## chatwithcat (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sj52000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's like punishing you for pre-paying. Um, yeah, so that doesn't make any sense... The lack of a skip option may be a deal breaker for me. I'm pre-paid for a year at the moment.


 I agree! I'm prepaid as well, and I think it's awful that they promised we could skip when we first signed up but are now telling us differently.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 18, 2013)

Sadly, this box is looking to be shady.


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 19, 2013)

I've been following what SeasonsBox subscribers think about the boxes and the company on YouTube and this forum since they started, and they only got shady since the April box as far as I can see. Nya clearly does not know how to run a business. I own my own small business, and even I know how to process a credit card refund. I do it on my end, not the customer, not their bank, not their CC company. And I know how PayPal works. I've used it since 2001. Using my own business PayPal account, I can refund someone's money in 3 clicks, even if it's months after they paid. The contests they hosted on YouTube in February and March did tick me off because 90% of people seem to have commented they wanted makeup eventhough it clearly started as a lifestyle box. And as for the rule that we had to like them on Facebook, when I flat out told them I use my real name on Facebook but not YouTube, and asked how would they know who we were in that situation, they erased a couple of my posts on Facebook, left the 3rd comment, and didn't explain how it would work. They left me a snotty comment saying basically, "You'll be contacted if you win. There's no need to post here." I may be in the minority, but I do not like the change from the kind of products they started with to having makeup items. SeasonsBox was the only subscription I could find with no makeup and I really wanted to get myself a year subscription for my birthday in August. People have mentioned I could skip, but the point is I do not want to subcribe at all if SeasonsBox sends makeup. I get Birchbox for that already. I don't use makeup except eyeliner and lip products.



> Sadly, this box is looking to be shady.


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 19, 2013)

Double Post. Bad Phone.


----------



## EmGee (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chatwithcat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually, according to their CS, they are planning on taking away the skip option for prepaid subscribers. D:


Do you know who said that?

This is the email I was sent by Nya:

&gt; From: Nya Smith &lt;[email protected]&gt;

&gt;To: My Name &lt;[email protected]&gt;

&gt;Sent: Friday, May 3, 2013 10:44:58 PM

&gt;Subject: Re: Skip May box and can I still buy another April box?

&gt;

&gt;

&gt;

&gt;Hi M!

&gt;

&gt;You are skipped! We have had rapid growth the past few weeks so there are some kinks that we are working out... one of which is the skip feature. In the future if you request a skip through your account it will be marked as skipped on your account.

&gt;

&gt;We are working on an auto-confirm feature for the skip feature... which I am sure would alleviate a lot of worries. But I have made sure that you are skipped.

&gt;

&gt;Now for April boxes... we are totally sold out for the moment. There are still some dear and patient Canadians waiting for their box since it was our most popular box ever. We expect to get another shipment by May 10 and I will note that you would like to be on our waiting list for April Boxes. I think we will be able to get it to you by June however!

&gt;

&gt;Thank you again for being a subscriber!!!

&gt;

&gt;Nya Smith

&gt;

-------------------

I'm pretty sure there was an auto-skip feature the month before no?

Like when the March box shipped from Canada??


----------



## wurly (May 19, 2013)

Should we all email her and let her know 1) this is a lifestyle box, not a cosmetics box, so we do not want any further cosmetics again, ever; 2) all subscribers should be permitted to skip, not just month-to-month subscribers; and if these two policies are not implemented, we will be unsubscribing and requesting full refunds for all remaining paid months immediately?


----------



## kitnmitns (May 19, 2013)

I don't think such action is warranted yet. I also did not think that email indicated that we would lose the skip feature. Obviously they are having logistical and customer service problems but I don't think we have enough evidence to assume they have been sold. I definitely think they need to be communicating more, and addressing the issues proactively.


----------



## wurly (May 20, 2013)

Clarification from Nya S regarding the skip option for prepaid subscribers: not available beginning June. See below... MAY 20, 2013 Â |Â  01:14PM UTC Nya S replied: Hi Rachel, Thanks for your inquiry! Below you will find all the details of our revised skipping policy. 1. ONLY Month to Month Subscribers may skip the month. The only way to skip the month is to receive a manual refund after you are charged for the current month. Refunds are processed every Friday. Your refund will be processed manually the Friday following your anniversary date of joining Seasons Box. Refunds will take 7-10 business days to reflect on your account . You will automatically receive the next month! 2. Pre-Paid Subscribers: You will no longer be able to skip a month. Our Credit Card Processing Company alerted us they do not have the capability to extend your subscription renewal term. Beginning in June only month to month members will be able to skip. We wish we could make it available for everyone but we figure that the added perk of receiving one free box for six months and two free boxes for the year will offset this change. Thank you for understanding! 3. Any requests to skip after the 7th of the month will not be processed. This will ensure that we will be able to ship our Pre-Paid Subscribers earlier in the month. At this time, we do not have an auto confirmation for skipping in place. We are still in the process of making changes, and we will definitely notify you of any further changes to our policies. We regret that you were not thrilled with the makeup items in your May box, and will take that into account in selecting our products for our upcoming boxes. We are also happy to say that we have been experiencing many exciting changes at Seasons Box. Agnes is still very much a part our team. We hope to continue the outstanding service that she was able to provide. Please let us know if there is anything else we can do for you! Thanks! Seasons Box Team MAY 20, 2013 Â |Â  01:29AM UTC Original message wrote: Hi, I want to clarify what the skipping policy is. I want to know when we should notify you of our intention to skip a month. Will we receive a confirmation? Will skipping be available to all subscribers? I heard that you do not intend to permit those who have prepaid for 1 year to skip months. Is this true? Please provide a comprehensive skipping policy. Also, I have enjoyed every month of my 1-year subscription except for the May box. When I subscribed I chose seasonsbox specifically because it was not focused on makeup. I was surprised when the May box had 2 makeup items. This is the reason I chose not to receive the May box. I hope that future boxes will not include makeup items. There have been some rumors online that seasonsbox was recently sold and moved to Atlanta. Is this true? Who is the new owner? I understand that Agnes Kozera was the previous owner. I was very happy with the customer service and responsiveness that she provided. I hope things will proceed as before. Thank you for your response. Rachel


----------



## SubJunkie (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Clarification from Nya S regarding the skip option for prepaid subscribers: not available beginning June. See below...
> 
> MAY 20, 2013  |  01:14PM UTC
> ...


 Well she's going to have a problem with me. I have an email confirming from her that they are working with their cc company to enable skips. Sooo I should receive my extra box.


----------



## wurly (May 20, 2013)

You should receive extra boxes for the months you've skipped so far, but it looks like she's saying no more as of June. She also said I could skip May and get an extra month. I'm not happy with her rationale, because we got a deal on the 1-year subscription, we should be happy with any old thing we get. Conversely, because we believed in the box so much, we were willing to part with 1-year's worth of payments all at once, we should get at least as many options as month-to-month subscribers for our loyalty and prepayment. That's kind of like saying if you bought your blouse on-sale, "we figure" you'll accept one with no buttons and holes in it. I AM NOT HAPPY.


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 20, 2013)

This is why I buy the boxes as I go, of the months I like, and pass over the ones I don't like as much.  Might be more expensive to do it that way, but seems like less hassel.  I bought Feb, passed on March, bought April, passed on May.


----------



## jenniferrose (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You should receive extra boxes for the months you've skipped so far, but it looks like she's saying no more as of June. She also said I could skip May and get an extra month. I'm not happy with her rationale, because we got a deal on the 1-year subscription, we should be happy with any old thing we get. Conversely, because we believed in the box so much, we were willing to part with 1-year's worth of payments all at once, we should get at least as many options as month-to-month subscribers for our loyalty and prepayment. That's kind of like saying if you bought your blouse on-sale, "we figure" you'll accept one with no buttons and holes in it. I AM NOT HAPPY.


 For those already prepaid, you may be able to ask (and if rejected, file a claim) to get the rest of your money refunded. You bought the subscription on the terms that you can skip when you want. I think changed the terms of enrollment would have to be for new subscribers only, but due to credit card issues, current subscribers may have to accept the new terms or get a refund.


----------



## jallu (May 20, 2013)

I'm disappointed she glossed over a direct question about whether or not the company sold and moved. When I see "experiencing many exciting changes at Seasons Box" (like moving to Atlanta??) and "Agnes is still very much a part our team" (part of the team but no longer an owner??), that tells me we are right to assume they have sold and moved locations. They probably don't want to admit it because they know it will freak people out.


----------



## wurly (May 20, 2013)

I followed up with Nya. This is our latest back and forth. I don't understand why when a pre-paid subscriber skips a month, their subscription can't be extended for a month. Her explanation does not make sense to me. Maybe I'm just ignorant, but it doesn't make sense. MAY 20, 2013 Â |Â  05:28PM UTC Nya S replied: Hi Rachel, Thank you for your email. The skip policy was added in February and at the time we thought it would be possible to extend the date of the renewal period. It was not until we had our first 3 month subscription that was set to auto-renew that we realized that we were not simply able to push back the date of the auto-renewal. The first case of this did not happen until May. We honestly wish that we could allow pre-paid subscribers to skip. The problem is that we have no way to manage the extension of the renewal period and we do not have access to credit card information to protect the security of our members as well as to comply with strict PCI compliance laws. In May Agnes curated Season Box with more cosmetics than we normally do but that does not mean that we are planning on having cosmetics going forward. A lot of our members had written to us requesting nail polish and vegan makeup and we wanted to listen to some of their feedback. We have stated that we are working diligently to find a way to resolve this problem with our current provider but until we have a clear process for that we want to suspend creating any further issues with the skip feature. As for Agnes, she is still involved with the company. She is responsible for curating the SeasonsBoxes. She was admitted to Law School and will be starting this Fall and is slowly handing over some of the operations and management to the US. She will not be able to manage the level of growth we have had particularly in the US and attend Law School. We understand your frustration and we are equally frustrated that this was not something that we were aware at the onset of the Skip Feature. We are working to provide the same level of service as we grow, but keep in mind we are still a rather small company and we do everything with our amazing members in mind. We appreciate your candid feedback and we do want you to know that we will work to continue to provide the level of service that you are familiar with SeasonsBox. Thanks again! Seasons Box Team MAY 20, 2013 Â |Â  04:06PM UTC replied: Hi Nya, Thank you for your prompt reply. Unfortunately, I do not understand and do not believe it is satisfactory that the skip option will no longer be available for pre-paid subscribers as of June. When we subscribed, we were all given the option to skip months. Now, after taking our payments, to be told that this will no longer be an option for certain subscribers is unfair, and unacceptable. Why is it that the credit card processing agency was capable of doing so before, but is incapable of this now? Have you changed credit card processing agencies? Regardless of the price paid, we are all entitled to equal treatment. Likewise, a prepaid subscriber could argue that because Seasonsbox received a year's worth of subscription fees all at once, we are entitled to skip, as advertised, because Seasonsbox benefitted from a year's worth of subscription fees at once instead of one month at a time, and the added benefit of a reliable subscriber base for a year in advance. Please look into other credit card processing agencies, or do a manual work-around to make the skip option available to all subscribers. I wish to emphasize that Seasonsbox, as it was promoted initially, is a lifestyle box, not a cosmetics box. To change the mission of the service at this time, without prior warning and the option to all to opt out of this change, is another problem. I subscribed to Seasonsbox specifically because the mission was not cosmetics. For that I have birchbox, ipsy, glambox, beautyfix, beauty test tube, etc. Seasonsbox fills a unique niche in subscription boxes, and to change that by making it a cosmetics box would make it utterly common, and overpriced. Add to that, we are not given any options about colors, products, etc. This makes cosmetics products inappropriate for subscribers. Regarding Agnes's involvement, please clarify her position with Seasonsbox, and how long she will remain in that position. Previously, I was able to email her and get a very prompt and thorough response. Regarding the May box, I emailed her and received no response at all. Thank you. Rache


----------



## tiffanys (May 20, 2013)

OK, I am not happy about this.  I am a pre-paid 1 year subscriber who subbed thinking I could skip any month that wasn't up my alley and get extended a month.  Changing the terms is not acceptable, and the explanation provided does not make sense to me.  They already collected the money; this should be an internal bookeeping / tracking issue, as opposed to a credit card processing issue.


----------



## jenniferrose (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tiffanys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OK, I am not happy about this.  I am a pre-paid 1 year subscriber who subbed thinking I could skip any month that wasn't up my alley and get extended a month.  Changing the terms is not acceptable, and the explanation provided does not make sense to me.  They already collected the money; this should be an internal bookeeping / tracking issue, as opposed to a credit card processing issue.


 I can actually theorize a problem a credit card company might have. Not sure if this would be a reason but,

let's say you sign up in January for a year. You skip a few months and your subscription ends up going until April of the following year. Then let's say you don't receive your April box of that following year due to a bookkeeping error. You argue with the merchant and they insist their bookkeeping is correct. Now you technically might not be able to file a claim with your cc company because you paid for a year and it is past that year (since the cc doesn't keep track of skips).

I could see how it could become an issue. Sorry, playing devil's advocate.

But again, I think people should have the option of refunds if they paid for multiple months because the terms of service are changing.


----------



## wurly (May 20, 2013)

What do they do about the people who won 3-month subscriptions? They shouldn't have had to provide credit card information. How do they receive their boxes? The manual solution would be to count the skipped months as if they were free boxes. I don't know, seems like it would work.


----------



## Meahlea (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What do they do about the people who won 3-month subscriptions? They shouldn't have had to provide credit card information. How do they receive their boxes? The manual solution would be to count the skipped months as if they were free boxes. I don't know, seems like it would work.


 I won a 3 month sub. I was supposed to get March, April, and May (of those 3 I actually wanted April most but the contest was for March +2). I have gotten May. That's it. Now I'm supposedly getting June and March. They have no idea how to handle contest subs.


----------



## shelbyisace (May 20, 2013)

Okay, what the heck, that not being able to extend people's subscriptions by a month is total bs. I bought a three month subscription starting in April, which had an expiration month of July. When May's box was revealed, there was no way my money were going towards things I didn't want and would never use when I could simply skip the month. I filled out the form on Seasons Box's website immediately and my expiration date for my subscription was automatically changed to August. So where does this inability to add an extra month to prepaid subscriptions where due suddenly come from?



> I followed up with Nya. This is our latest back and forth. I don't understand why when a pre-paid subscriber skips a month, their subscription can't be extended for a month. Her explanation does not make sense to me. Maybe I'm just ignorant, but it doesn't make sense. MAY 20, 2013 Â |Â  05:28PM UTC Nya S replied: Hi Rachel, Thank you for your email. The skip policy was added in February and at the time we thought it would be possible to extend the date of the renewal period. It was not until we had our first 3 month subscription that was set to auto-renew that we realized that we were not simply able to push back the date of the auto-renewal. The first case of this did not happen until May. We honestly wish that we could allow pre-paid subscribers to skip. The problem is that we have no way to manage the extension of the renewal period and we do not have access to credit card information to protect the security of our members as well as to comply with strict PCI compliance laws. In May Agnes curated Season Box with more cosmetics than we normally do but that does not mean that we are planning on having cosmetics going forward. A lot of our members had written to us requesting nail polish and vegan makeup and we wanted to listen to some of their feedback. We have stated that we are working diligently to find a way to resolve this problem with our current provider but until we have a clear process for that we want to suspend creating any further issues with the skip feature. As for Agnes, she is still involved with the company. She is responsible for curating the SeasonsBoxes. She was admitted to Law School and will be starting this Fall and is slowly handing over some of the operations and management to the US. She will not be able to manage the level of growth we have had particularly in the US and attend Law School. We understand your frustration and we are equally frustrated that this was not something that we were aware at the onset of the Skip Feature. We are working to provide the same level of service as we grow, but keep in mind we are still a rather small company and we do everything with our amazing members in mind. We appreciate your candid feedback and we do want you to know that we will work to continue to provide the level of service that you are familiar with SeasonsBox. Thanks again! Seasons Box Team MAY 20, 2013 Â |Â  04:06PM UTC replied: Hi Nya, Thank you for your prompt reply. Unfortunately, I do not understand and do not believe it is satisfactory that the skip option will no longer be available for pre-paid subscribers as of June. When we subscribed, we were all given the option to skip months. Now, after taking our payments, to be told that this will no longer be an option for certain subscribers is unfair, and unacceptable. Why is it that the credit card processing agency was capable of doing so before, but is incapable of this now? Have you changed credit card processing agencies? Regardless of the price paid, we are all entitled to equal treatment. Likewise, a prepaid subscriber could argue that because Seasonsbox received a year's worth of subscription fees all at once, we are entitled to skip, as advertised, because Seasonsbox benefitted from a year's worth of subscription fees at once instead of one month at a time, and the added benefit of a reliable subscriber base for a year in advance. Please look into other credit card processing agencies, or do a manual work-around to make the skip option available to all subscribers. I wish to emphasize that Seasonsbox, as it was promoted initially, is a lifestyle box, not a cosmetics box. To change the mission of the service at this time, without prior warning and the option to all to opt out of this change, is another problem. I subscribed to Seasonsbox specifically because the mission was not cosmetics. For that I have birchbox, ipsy, glambox, beautyfix, beauty test tube, etc. Seasonsbox fills a unique niche in subscription boxes, and to change that by making it a cosmetics box would make it utterly common, and overpriced. Add to that, we are not given any options about colors, products, etc. This makes cosmetics products inappropriate for subscribers. Regarding Agnes's involvement, please clarify her position with Seasonsbox, and how long she will remain in that position. Previously, I was able to email her and get a very prompt and thorough response. Regarding the May box, I emailed her and received no response at all. Thank you. Rache


----------



## wurly (May 20, 2013)

I agree. Please email seasonsbox. I think if they hear from a lot of us, they may be convinced to revise their policies. I emailed [email protected] and Nya Smith responded. No more Agnes at that email address.


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 20, 2013)

> I agree. Please email seasonsbox. I think if they hear from a lot of us, they may be convinced to revise their policies. I emailed [email protected] and Nya Smith responded. No more Agnes at that email address.


 Are there different e-mail addresses? Say, [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]? Probably not, but having 1 person doing CS like Nya seems to be, and she's not consistent all the time, doesn't seem normal for a company with several thousand subscribers.


----------



## kitnmitns (May 20, 2013)

Thanks for the additional information. I am not pleased with these changes at all, and I am particularly surprised that they have not made efforts to communicate with their subscribers as a whole.


----------



## numbersmom (May 20, 2013)

so I found a blog about them teaming up for the scarfs from connected in hope and CIH mentions they were asked for 400 scarfs and possibly another 200. (If my memory servers correctly) so they aren't managing thousands of accts but rather a few hundred. So it should be easier to manage skips with that customer count. And to the CC issue, I think the issue is the resubbing when ur yr is up. If I understand correctly, in the senario shelbyisace mentions above and what some of the past posts have said, I think they figured out they can't just change the renewal date to august and they don't save cc info. So I'm not sure if u will automatically resub now. Just my thoughts, for what its worth. And I also don't like the takies-backies on the skipping. Its the reason I subbed for a year and I have pretty much felt like for me the box value declining since they got my years sub money. (Just saying)


----------



## jallu (May 21, 2013)

> It was not until we had our first 3 month subscription that was set to auto-renew that we realized that we were not simply able to push back the date of the auto-renewal.


 
This is the part that sticks out for me. All subscriptions are set to auto-renew. If they extend your subscription by 1 or 2 months manually in the books, you are still charged for the extra extended months due to the auto renewal of the subscription. So you end up being shorted boxes. They can't adjust the auto-renewl or postpone it because they don't handle credit card processing themselves - it's done by a 3rd party merchant service and there are strict rules that must be ahered to. In order to have pre-paid accounts able to skip, they would have to cease auto-renewal of subscriptions. That seems to be the only solution. Your subscription ends, does not renew, you get boxes for 2 more months to make up for 2 months skipped and then you are done. You re-sub if you want to continue.


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 21, 2013)

How do we cancel the auto renew? Can we say given all the changes we are now only interetested in the one year?


----------



## Hipster (May 21, 2013)

Yikes. One of the reasons I signed up was because of the skip feature.  The next boxes better be damn good!  I'm glad to see that Agnes will still be curating since she did a great job for the first few boxes!

Because they changed the terms &amp; conditions since we subscribed, you *might* be able to file a dispute with your CC company even though you prepaid for a whole year.  When Glymm went under last month, I was able to get my money back from the remaining 7 boxes no problem.  We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## LucysKeeper (May 21, 2013)

I reached out to Nya regarding my three month subscription, it was set to be April, May, and June but I skipped May. I dont' want to be charged for another three months in June (it shows my next bill date as 7/5 or something like that). She indicated I could go into my account now and hit "cancel" and that would cancel the auto renew but I'd still get June and July...I'm keeping her e-mail as proof because I don't trust their system. I'm so sad, I really loved SeasonsBox but they've started to let me down.

In February I accidentally dropped my rose water and I was telling fellow MUT members about my stupidy. Agnes sent me a message on MUT offering to send me a replacement in my March box if I was a prepaid member, which I was. My March box came with nothing extra. I felt bad but I sent a message just letting her know it wasn't included, and she said she'd ship it out separately at the end of the week. Nothing. I ended up resubscribing for three months and asked her if she could just add it to my April box and she said of course. My April box came and I received the lip balm from the December box and the chocolate bar from February, but no rose water. At that point I just said forget it, since it had been my mistake anyways but that's about the time I started to feel like SeasonsBox was slipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wurly (Jun 1, 2013)

Ugh, the June box isn't up yet, and there won't be much time to decide about this month's box. I really wanted to see the box and decide if I wanted to continue the subscription at all. I am getting a bad feeling here.


----------



## shelbyisace (Jun 1, 2013)

A reply to a comment on their fb page says the June preview will be posted late Sunday night.


----------



## melanie0971 (Jun 2, 2013)

I really hope they remeber theyy are a lifestyle box NOT a cosmetics box. I don't need any more nail polish especially. At least I got a nice peachy color but that will probably last me a decade!


----------



## jallu (Jun 2, 2013)

I still haven't received my May box. It's in transit so hopefully soon.


----------



## wurly (Jun 2, 2013)

Has anyone with a year-long prepaid subscription tried to cancel after the May month? It looks more and more like things are going south. I know I should just cancel, but my natural curiosity makes me want to see what June will be like. Has anyone been successful in getting a refund?


----------



## tanyamib (Jun 3, 2013)

june box is up on their website. I'm excited for the jewelry. exactly my style!


----------



## SubJunkie (Jun 3, 2013)

So excited for next month! I love everything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hipster (Jun 3, 2013)

Now June's box looks like the Seasonsbox we all know and fell in love with!  Excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jallu (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hipster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Now June's box looks like the Seasonsbox we all know and fell in love with!  Excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Agreed! It looks great!


----------



## Kerryliz (Jun 3, 2013)

I am a month-to-month subscriber - I got my first box in April, and skipped May. Now I'm trying to skip June and don't see the option, only an option to subscribe. Is anyone else having this problem? 

Last month when I was trying to skip the website did not seem to be registering it so I emailed them and Nya emailed me back saying that I would get my refund - but now it seems like I've been unsubscribed completely.


----------



## Hipster (Jun 3, 2013)

I purchased a year sub in January.  Logged into my account today and noticed that the "skip month" button is gone.  Also, it used to say something like "will auto-renew on Jan 28, 2014" but now under invoices there is only one line item and it says "May 27 - $0 total - Paid".  Looks like they did indeed change their invoicing system.

Guess the "no more month skipping" rumour is true  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But strange how there was no correspondence to the membership about the change...


----------



## jallu (Jun 3, 2013)

There's also been issues with the referral system for the past week.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 3, 2013)

The June box looks amazing.  I'm not a bar soap girl, but I am and will do just about anything lemon.

Hmmm decisions decisions.


----------



## melanie0971 (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hipster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Now June's box looks like the Seasonsbox we all know and fell in love with!  Excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Totally agree! This one looks great! Not sure the bracelet will work with my wardrobe but if not it will make a nice gift. And it still fits the original box feel.


----------



## samplegal (Jun 5, 2013)

I really wanted to like this subscription, I wanted to get something other than beauty products, but these things just weren't for me. They were not anything I ever would have picked up in a shop, nor been curious about. I ended up cancelling. The boxes I did receive felt sort of useless to me and I was feeling sorry about spending that money. If I see something I really want, I'll buy it individually.


----------



## sj52000 (Jun 5, 2013)

They didn't do away with the skip option after all. I emailed to cancel, but Nya confirmed they were able to work it out with the credit card company so prepaid folks can still skip. Her email is below:

Hi,

Thank you for your email. We have had a few changes during the past two months. We had suspended the ability to skip a month for pre-paid members because we were unable to extend the renewal period for pre-paid members. We have worked with the credit card processing company to provide the ability to skip to pre-paid members.

We will make an announcement later this month with the clarification of our skip policy.

If you would like to Skip for June we can process this for you today. We are unable to give refunds for pre-paid subscriptions as per our policy but I hope that the ability to skip will solve this issue.

Thank you again.

Seasons Box Team


----------



## SubJunkie (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sj52000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They didn't do away with the skip option after all. I emailed to cancel, but Nya confirmed they were able to work it out with the credit card company so prepaid folks can still skip. Her email is below:
> 
> ...


 yes!!!!


----------



## Hipster (Jun 13, 2013)

Anyone hear/read something about June box shipping? They aren't responding to people's FB posts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shelbyisace (Jun 13, 2013)

I got an email on Sunday the 9th saying my box had shipped with a usps tracking number.



> Anyone hear/read something about June box shipping? They aren't responding to people's FB posts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Glossygirl (Jun 13, 2013)

I was the one who posted on their FB wall on Tuesday and you are right, they have not yet responded to my question of when June boxes will be shipped out . Their customer service use to be so much better when Agnes was around. They would interact with Facebook posts and reply to emails promptly and courteously. That was one of the major reasons why I loved them so much. Boy, have things changed in a short amount of time...very disappointing!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 13, 2013)

Mine shipped on the "10th" supposedly (that's when the paperwork went in though). It really ended up shipping yesterday.


----------



## Hipster (Jun 13, 2013)

I haven't received any shipping notification yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm in Canada so that probably is part of the reason. My last box (April) was shipped on the 12th but I recall May's being super late so hopefully that's not the case this month. On another note, did anyone get a "Peek inside the June Seasonsbox" email? I just realized that I never got one. Only found out about it through FB/their website.


----------



## SubJunkie (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mine shipped on the "10th" supposedly (that's when the paperwork went in though). It really ended up shipping yesterday.


 Mine did too


----------



## EmGee (Jun 13, 2013)

Is this the first box shipping from the US?

or was that last months?

I skipped last months, so hopefully they will not have any shipping issues or whatever.

I'm subbed for the year- so 9 more boxes for me, not sure I will sub again unless they have a very good deal.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm staying spoiler free so I don't want to know what's in the box. Mine shipped from US to US.


----------



## tanyamib (Jun 13, 2013)

mine was scheduled to deliver today but now pushed to tomorrow. It was shipping on 11th from US to US


----------



## jallu (Jun 14, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *EmGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is this the first box shipping from the US?

or was that last months?

I skipped last months, so hopefully they will not have any shipping issues or whatever.

I'm subbed for the year- so 9 more boxes for me, not sure I will sub again unless they have a very good deal.


April was the first to ship from US, for me anyway. My May box didn't ship until May 20th. I hope the June box gets sent out sooner than that. No shipping notice for me so far.


----------



## wurly (Jun 14, 2013)

I got mine! I got the orange bracelet. Kind of hoping for the pink one, but this is ok.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 14, 2013)

Mine came in a neutral/sand plus the brown. The whole piece isn't my style (nor are the teas they tend to send my interest), but that's the gamble. I always enjoy the soaps.


----------



## Hipster (Jun 14, 2013)

Huzzah...got a shipping notice!  






Now the waiting begins and we'll see how long it takes to get up and across the border to me...


----------



## jallu (Jun 14, 2013)

^ Same. The whole migration of the company to the US makes me not want to renew my sub when it comes due in the fall. I subscribed because I loved what they were putting out, but also because it was a Canadian company. All the changes they are making are a huge turn off.


----------



## shelbyisace (Jun 15, 2013)

I just opened my box up, anyone else notice the glaring mistakes on their 'Why We LOVE It' insert? The Moksa Organic Body Bar section just cuts off mid-sentence, and the candle section is just a copy/paste of the bracelet's. How the heck did this manage to get printed with no one in the company noticing?


----------



## Hipster (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shelbyisace* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just opened my box up, anyone else notice the glaring mistakes on their 'Why We LOVE It' insert? The Moksa Organic Body Bar section just cuts off mid-sentence, and the candle section is just a copy/paste of the bracelet's. How the heck did this manage to get printed with no one in the company noticing?


 Wow... that's pretty terrible.  Not proofread at all!  Hopefully it's just an oversight this month...? *crosses fingers*

Also, did anyone notice that since they moved (and Agnes was replaced), email correspondence has been for Seasons Box not SeasonsBox?  I know it's a teeny tiny detail, but still kind of annoying IMO.


----------



## numbersmom (Jun 16, 2013)

> I got mine! I got the orange bracelet. Kind of hoping for the pink one, but this is ok.Â


 I got the orange one too, I didn't like it when I opened the box and then I walked in my closet and found a about four things I can wear it with, so I am happier now. But the lemon bar is so strong smelling. I think I need to get rid of it.


----------



## jallu (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shelbyisace* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just opened my box up, anyone else notice the glaring mistakes on their 'Why We LOVE It' insert? The Moksa Organic Body Bar section just cuts off mid-sentence, and the candle section is just a copy/paste of the bracelet's. How the heck did this manage to get printed with no one in the company noticing?


 

Brutal. Just reinforces my feelings about not re-subbing when my 6 months are up. Do not like the direction the new management is going.


----------



## sj52000 (Jun 17, 2013)

I tried to cancel, but they won't let you cancel if you're prepaid. I mean, you can, but you won't get your money back. It's part of the terms you agree to when you join, I was told. (Anyone keep the terms from when we joined back in December/January???) So, I'm on an annual prepaid. I definitely won't re-subscribe, but I've just got to wait it out now, I guess.


----------



## Kerryliz (Jun 17, 2013)

Dude, they are SO screwed up. I wanted to skip this month, but when I tried to my account was not showing the option (I'm month-to-month, not prepaid). I wasn't too worried though because the card I had on file expired last month so I figured when they tried to charge me it would be declined and I would be skipped automatically. I still emailed Nya though to let her know that I was having that issue and she replied asking if I would like to be manually skipped to which I said YES. 

Lo and behold - the next day I get a shipping notification! My account shows the invoice as "not paid" so I don't know how or why they would have sent me a box, after my card being declined AND me telling them I didn't want it!

I emailed Nya again asking what the hell happened, mostly because I'm worried that my unpaid invoice is going to go into collections if I don't pay it and I REALLY don't need that! Besides, I really don't like anything in the box - bar soap makes me break out in hives, I got the pink bracelet and I would never in a million years wear it, and candles just don't excite me so it's not like I'm really excited to have gotten a free box. I haven't heard back from her yet, but hoping that she doesn't expect me to send the box back because that is hugely inconvenient for me!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dude, they are SO screwed up. I wanted to skip this month, but when I tried to my account was not showing the option (I'm month-to-month, not prepaid). I wasn't too worried though because the card I had on file expired last month so I figured when they tried to charge me it would be declined and I would be skipped automatically. I still emailed Nya though to let her know that I was having that issue and she replied asking if I would like to be manually skipped to which I said YES.
> 
> ...


You have proof you asked to be skipped. Save the conversations and don't worry about it. If they sent it by accident it is 100% THEIR fault.

http://www.consumer.ftc.gov/articles/0181-unordered-merchandise


----------



## Kerryliz (Jun 17, 2013)

> You have proof you asked to be skipped. Save the conversations and don't worry about it. If they sent it by accident it is 100% THEIR fault.
> 
> http://www.consumer.ftc.gov/articles/0181-unordered-merchandise


 Good to know! Thanks for the info!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brandyk (Jun 18, 2013)

June's Seasonsbox may be the BEST box I have ever received, period. Seriously.

But what's up with their referral program?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

ETA: I asked about the program on twitter and they seemed mortified that it was broken. I guess nobody told them.


----------



## jallu (Jun 18, 2013)

Well I thought my box shipped last week but when I try to track it I get this:

The U.S. Postal Service was electronically notified on June 15, 2013 to expect this package for mailing. This message does not indicate receipt by the USPS or the actual mailing date. Please be advised tracking is not available for this product. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later. 
So they haven't actually sent it yet?? Bummer.


----------



## Hipster (Jun 20, 2013)

jallu, I understand your pain. Us canucks gotta stick together!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Looks like my parcel finally left Atlanta yesterday, Jun 19th which means ANOTHER week+ of waiting. I was thrilled when it shipped FedEx from Ontario but now USPS from deep south, who knows how long that'll take.


----------



## virgostar (Jun 29, 2013)

Did anyone get a purple ribbon around the June box? It's a little odd they're using ribbon from last month.

I'm beginning to feel like Seasonsbox is treating the boxes that ship later in the month as afterthoughts.


----------



## lloronita (Jul 1, 2013)

I finally got my June box today--blue ribbon.  They just aren't taking the care with their boxes as they did before.


----------



## pianowoman (Jul 2, 2013)

They were supposed to have posted the reveal for July on Facebook last night and did not do so.  They answered a query that someone had posted on Sunday that they would reveal Monday night the contents of the July box.  Nothing is posted on Facebook or their website.  Is this box going down?


----------



## Hipster (Jul 2, 2013)

Urrgh, still haven't received my box yet. USPS tracking still shows "depart USPS sort facility" in Atlanta on June 19th. Boo. Hoping it randomly shows up this week!


----------



## farrah3 (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pianowoman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They were supposed to have posted the reveal for July on Facebook last night and did not do so.  They answered a query that someone had posted on Sunday that they would reveal Monday night the contents of the July box.  Nothing is posted on Facebook or their website.  Is this box going down?


 They sure are making me nervous!!!!  I'm subbed through January 2014.  So far, I have gotten 6 boxes.  Making the cost $41.67 each at this point.  Hoping I get the rest of them.  Every month I hold my breath &amp; hope my box arrives so that the cost per box is driven down.

I really hope that the July reveal is up soon.......


----------



## wurly (Jul 2, 2013)

Has anyone had problems with their umbrella? My umbrella broke. The little thing on the top that holds it together broke off, and now the canvas and the central post are not attached. I won't bother dealing with seasonsbox on this, but do you think shedrain will help me out?


----------



## samplegal (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone had problems with their umbrella? My umbrella broke. The little thing on the top that holds it together broke off, and now the canvas and the central post are not attached. I won't bother dealing with seasonsbox on this, but do you think shedrain will help me out?


 

Yeah, mine broke after 2 uses, in the exact same way you described. Let me know what kind of resolution you find.


----------



## wurly (Jul 2, 2013)

I think I'll contact the company directly. They have a lifetime warranty. I'll post when I get a response.


----------



## wurly (Jul 2, 2013)

I called shedrain customer service 866-999-1230, and they directed me to the warranty department 800-722-7246. I left a message with Brandy, so I'm just waiting to hear back. When I spoke to customer service, they said that typically I would just mail it to them, and they would either repair or replace it. I asked if they could cover shipping, and that's when they directed me to the warranty department. I indicated that I was not alone in this problem, with the seasonsbox subscription, and CS said there might have been a bad batch, and maybe the warranty department could work with me on it. I will update as I hear from them.


----------



## jenniferrose (Jul 2, 2013)

July is up on the website.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 2, 2013)

They have another copy and paste error on the website.  Jeez.


----------



## SubJunkie (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm really excited about everything in the box. Although I have to say that I'm not a big fan on how the box looks now.


----------



## samplegal (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I called shedrain customer service 866-999-1230, and they directed me to the warranty department 800-722-7246. I left a message with Brandy, so I'm just waiting to hear back. When I spoke to customer service, they said that typically I would just mail it to them, and they would either repair or replace it. I asked if they could cover shipping, and that's when they directed me to the warranty department. I indicated that I was not alone in this problem, with the seasonsbox subscription, and CS said there might have been a bad batch, and maybe the warranty department could work with me on it. I will update as I hear from them.


Thank you for posting this update!


----------



## wurly (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *samplegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you for posting this update!


 OK, for those of us whose shedrain umbrellas from the March box broke. I contacted the warranty department and unfortunately, we have to pay for shipping to return the umbrellas, which have lifetime warranties. Shedrain will repair or replace our umbrellas, and ship them back to us. I made sure they don't need a receipt or anything because it came with the March seasonsbox subscription. They don't require a receipt. Here's the information, directly from their website. I was told to use this address specifically, not any other ones that are on their website. 

Please include your contact and shipping information with defective merchandise to:

ShedRain Department W

8303 NE Killingsworth Ave.

Portland, OR  97220

In order to process your warranty quickly, please include the following information with shipment.

Contact Information:

â€¢Your name

â€¢Billing address

â€¢Phone number

â€¢E-mail

I'm sending mine in on Friday. I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OK, for those of us whose shedrain umbrellas from the March box broke. I contacted the warranty department and unfortunately, we have to pay for shipping to return the umbrellas, which have lifetime warranties. Shedrain will repair or replace our umbrellas, and ship them back to us. I made sure they don't need a receipt or anything because it came with the March seasonsbox subscription. They don't require a receipt. Here's the information, directly from their website. I was told to use this address specifically, not any other ones that are on their website.
> 
> ...


 Thanks!


----------



## tanyamib (Jul 3, 2013)

oooh I used to work in 97230!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 4, 2013)

I know they have their issues *or so it seems like it from what I've read the past couple pages* But I'm still interested in them. But I was wondering that since they are based in Canada *at least again I thought I had read that somewhere?* do they charge you extra for like customs or anything? Also is shipping super slow?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 4, 2013)

It's shipped out of the US now. No customs charges for US people as far as I know.  Not sure about the reverse (meaning to Canada).  The value of the boxes are usually just a little over the cost, it seems (unless you get the price break by doing the year long value).  Personally, I prefer the Popsugar value though I get both.  I haven't been wowed by this one since the first few boxes.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's shipped out of the US now. No customs charges for US people as far as I know.  Not sure about the reverse (meaning to Canada).  The value of the boxes are usually just a little over the cost, it seems (unless you get the price break by doing the year long value).  Personally, I prefer the Popsugar value though I get both.  I haven't been wowed by this one since the first few boxes.


Oh awesome! Thanks for answering my questions!  I have Popsugar as well, but it's always fun to try new boxes! So far I like what I've seen so I guess the only way to really tell is to try it


----------



## jallu (Jul 4, 2013)

Wow I am not at all impressed with the July box. And the new packaging is SO disappointing. Everything that made Seasons Box so unique an special is gone. I will not be renewing my subscription when it is up in the Fall.


----------



## EmGee (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's shipped out of the US now. No customs charges for US people as far as I know.  Not sure about the reverse (meaning to Canada).  The value of the boxes are usually just a little over the cost, it seems (unless you get the price break by doing the year long value).  Personally, I prefer the Popsugar value though I get both.  I haven't been wowed by this one since the first few boxes.


I did not have to pay any extra on my June box and am in Canada.

Hope it stays that way.

If I have to pay anything extra, I think Seasonsbox should be responsible.

I signed up specifically because it shipped from CANADA.

So doubt I will renew- even if I like most thing I've gotten so far.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 5, 2013)

Do you guys know if I can buy a past box?  I'm kind of digging the June box but didn't have the funds to set aside for it last month.


----------



## Hipster (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I did not have to pay any extra on my June box and am in Canada.
> ...


 Ditto on probably not renewing, since I signed up because it shipped from Canada as well.  Very disappointing.

And I'm still waiting for my June box!  Grr!!  No movement on USPS tracking since June 19




  Any other canucks out there still waiting too?


----------



## EmGee (Jul 5, 2013)

I got my box only 2 days ago.

The candle smells really nice, but the bracelet is a bit small on the wrist.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box only 2 days ago.
> 
> The candle smells really nice, but the bracelet is a bit small on the wrist.


 The candle smells nice up close, but when you burn it you cannot smell anything.  I had it 18 inches from me and nothing.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The candle smells nice up close, but when you burn it you cannot smell anything.  I had it 18 inches from me and nothing.


 Oh no! Really?  Maybe I'll not worry about purchasing it.  I'll stick with B&amp;BW candles.


----------



## kerrbear329 (Jul 5, 2013)

I just got my first box and im in the us. Took forever. Anyone else get a bote saying they were still waiting on the nail polish? I like all the items yet am a little frustrated with the service. I didwrite to customer service and got a response so hopefully they are good on their word. Guess i will try a few more.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 5, 2013)

I would not get it Ann. I just posted a poll https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136452/seasonsbox-subscriber-poll#post_2111054 I am interested to see how many are planning on keeping this subscription when your current term runs out


----------



## pianowoman (Jul 5, 2013)

I just lit mine to check it out.  No noticeable fragrance at all.  It looks like a nice candle, but either was not scented properly or it is old and the fragrance has faded.  Don't buy this candle.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pianowoman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just lit mine to check it out.  No noticeable fragrance at all.  It looks like a nice candle, but either was not scented properly or it is old and the fragrance has faded.  Don't buy this candle.


The other Kitira "scented" candle they sent in January was the same way.  Maybe it is the brand.


----------



## Allieoxenfree (Jul 6, 2013)

I've been lurking for a while but decided to finally join so I could chime in about my recent experience with this subscription. Unfortunately, I have run into problems! I had skipped the May box and instead of getting the June box, last month, I was sent May. I emailed them for help.

[SIZE=80%]JUN 21, 2013  |  12:56AM UTC [/SIZE]

Hi,
I have mistakenly received a May Seasonsbox when I had skipped that month. The tracking number is - and states it was mailed May 21, 2013. I am not sure if this was sent by mistake instead of the June box, which I did not skip and am really looking forward to receiving. Am I to ship this May box back and will I still have the extra month added at the end of my subscription, please advise?
Thank you kindly for your assistance

I got a response very quickly!

[SIZE=80%]JUN 21, 2013  |  01:28AM UTC[/SIZE]
*Nya S* replied:

If you received the box it was our error. We will make sure your subscription is extended. Your June SeasonsBox will be sent next week. Please keep the May SeasonsBox and perhaps give it as a gift.

Thanks for your patience.

Two weeks later and I haven't received my box or any tracking information so I emailed her again on Thursday to inquire. I have really liked Seasonsbox and hope they follow through.


----------



## jallu (Jul 8, 2013)

I just received my June box. Here is what I immediately noticed:


Purple ribbon instead of yellow
Copy/Paste error, lack of proof reading on the product card
The bracelet I received is not the one advertised. I received this one, in beige, and they advertised these ones.

Other things of concern about this company:


Sometime in April, change of ownership and move to the southern USA with no notification to customers
Change of packaging as of July
Change of LOGO! Just noticed this today. The new logo is terrible.
Lack of customer service.

As I said before, all of the special touches that made Seasons Box so unique are gone. This is an entire new company and it is not what I signed up for. They are almost identical to Yuzen box now but on a monthly model instead of quarterly, and really they probably should be quarterly since they can't get the boxes out on time anyway.

I signed up in March specifically because it was a Canadian based box. Right now we don't  have to deal with extra fees for duties/taxes, but we do have to deal with customs inspections. My box was cut open, unboxed and inspected by CBSA before arriving to me. It was a mess when I got it. It takes away from the experience when I get a box that someone has already opened (and no, they did not retie the ribbon for me!).





Long story short... everything listed above is why I won't be resubscribing when my 6 month sub is up in September.


----------



## wurly (Jul 8, 2013)

Anyone know when the July box is going to be shipped?


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jallu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received my June box. Here is what I immediately noticed:
> 
> ...


 I got the same bracelet you did, except in yellow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The two comments I bolded are the biggest issues for me. A lot of the good will I had towards them has been lost with lack of communication and dramatic change in the quality of customer service. I have had messages that have taken weeks for a reply or were never responded to at all.  I would love to see them attend to feedback and improve on these points. I am both surprised and really disappointed by what has happened.  I have had other subscriptions change hands (if that is what happened, it is all unclear), but there was plenty of communication about it so it was a non-issue. Also, Seasonsbox is quite pricey, and has plenty of competition, for them to be failing to attend to these issues. It is just a bummer.


----------



## Allieoxenfree (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the same bracelet you did, except in yellow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The two comments I bolded are the biggest issues for me. A lot of the good will I had towards them has been lost with lack of communication and dramatic change in the quality of customer service. I have had messages that have taken weeks for a reply or were never responded to at all.  I would love to see them attend to feedback and improve on these points. I am both surprised and really disappointed by what has happened.  I have had other subscriptions change hands (if that is what happened, it is all unclear), but there was plenty of communication about it so it was a non-issue. Also, Seasonsbox is quite pricey, and has* plenty of competition*, for them to be failing to attend to these issues. It is just a bummer.


 Unfortunately, for us Canadians I haven't seen any other options. I might be mistaken but I haven't seen any other subscriptions like this that also ship here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I, like so many others, was excited to have a Canadian based box. Oh well, I guess we just have to move!


----------



## Hipster (Jul 8, 2013)

Wait, jallu... you did get a yellow 'ribbon', but it came in the form of the oh-so-pretty Canada Customs tape instead! 






I'm trying to figure out what triggered their search when it went through the x-ray...the candle perhaps may have looked suspicious?  I'd definitely let Nya know what happened regardless. 

My box _finally _cleared Customs on Saturday according to tracking, so hopefully it gets here this week (But we all know how terribly *efficient* Canada Post is...).  Maybe I'll be lucky and get the lovely yellow "ribbon" too!


----------



## jallu (Jul 8, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Hipster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wait, jallu... you did get a yellow 'ribbon', but it came in the form of the oh-so-pretty Canada Customs tape instead! 





I'm trying to figure out what triggered their search when it went through the x-ray...the candle perhaps may have looked suspicious?  I'd definitely let Nya know what happened regardless. 

My box _finally _cleared Customs on Saturday according to tracking, so hopefully it gets here this week (But we all know how terribly *efficient* Canada Post is...).  Maybe I'll be lucky and get the lovely yellow "ribbon" too!






Good point! Too bad I can't save and re-use the inspection tape! Haha


----------



## jallu (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh and this just may be nitpicky but they still haven't changed the cover photo on the Facebook page. It's showing June still. Overall they just seem lazy with the entire operation. Previews posted late every month, boxes shipped late, proofing errors, not replying to FB posts or emails or taking forever to reply... Ok I'm done ranting now!


----------



## Kerryliz (Jul 9, 2013)

Anyone notice on the main page of the website where it shows July's items they are still labeled as the June items??

Also.. just looked up the prices and we're really not even getting a deal:

Aloe Treatment: $14.99

Mud Mask: $9.62

Pocket Snacks: $3.99

Pura Vida Hair Ties: $10

Nibnacks: $2

= $40.60 ..in other words only $5 more than what we pay

Granted, they don't advertise that the boxes will be worth any certain value, but to me the whole point of subscription boxes is not just getting things you wouldn't normally choose, but also getting a great deal on them! Between this realization and the way that the company seems to be unraveling at the seams, I'm out!


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone notice on the main page of the website where it shows July's items they are still labeled as the June items??
> 
> ...


 Wow.  I suspected that, but still....

Also, the poll I still posted is still up here https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136452/seasonsbox-subscriber-poll#post_2112528

It is kind of confirming my gut feelings about this sub.


----------



## EmGee (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Allieoxenfree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Unfortunately, for us Canadians I haven't seen any other options. I might be mistaken but I haven't seen any other subscriptions like this that also ship here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I, like so many others, was excited to have a Canadian based box. Oh well, I guess we just have to move!


Not subs, but I know where I will be spending my money when my sub is done.

For treats and candy, jams Chocodirect.com (their site is being redone...still, says to email for orders).

But shipping is Canada only and $5 for any order. I use them a lot to send gifts and they always add some "extras" to every order. Used to buy there every month or 2 but trying to cut back (they do sell tea,pasta other stuff too).

-if you do order or when their site is up I would reccomend the Barnier French caramels- they have a apple caramel one...yum (it is around $5 something for 100 grams though ), and the French fruit pastes (not sure of brand they sell several brands.

I also order jams for my mother there every 2 months or so- not sure what brands she likes best but she can't find them where she lives.

O Gourmet.com kinda similar site,but they ship to US too. 

Nuts.com

Well.ca , Vitacost.com (nice site, slow shipping to Canada).

I can't think of any site that has food and gifts at the same place, so maybe just listing the nice food ones I like might help a bit?


----------



## EmGee (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone notice on the main page of the website where it shows July's items they are still labeled as the June items??
> 
> ...


Also "Jallu" your points are very valid.

I am only satisfied for now as I prepaid for the year so it was around $20? or so per month. For $35 no way I would not be pleased at all!

I'm not renewing for sure and will go back to getting stuff at craft shows and also just ordering snacks online.


----------



## Hipster (Jul 10, 2013)

Did anyone else see the latest review(s) posted by someone on their FB page? Looks like SeasonsBox has a Dr. Jekyll - Mr. Hyde complex...


----------



## pianowoman (Jul 10, 2013)

It looks like Seasons Box is a bit desperate.  It is a shame to see what was a nice box go down in flames.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 10, 2013)

> Did anyone else see the latest review(s) posted by someone on their FB page? Looks like SeasonsBox has a Dr. Jekyll - Mr. Hyde complex...


 I don't see anything like that... What does it say?


----------



## Hipster (Jul 10, 2013)

Change the view to "posts by others" instead of 'highlights'... it's the top post on the right (at least for me).


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 10, 2013)

which one is it?


----------



## Hipster (Jul 10, 2013)

peke designs dot blogspot dot ca From what we have all been experiencing here (lack of customer service, late shipping, customs-snooping, etc), it seems odd that this person's experience was superb, with extras thrown in too! But I don't know the full story behind it so things may be out of context. Still very inconsistent though.


----------



## Hipster (Jul 10, 2013)

Sorry for the weird formatting...don't know why my line-break disappeared! Grrrr...


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hipster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sorry for the weird formatting...don't know why my line-break disappeared! Grrrr...


Oh!  I understand now!  Thank you.


----------



## Hipster (Jul 10, 2013)

Yay... finally received my box!  (shipped June 15, arrived July 10). 


No lovely yellow customs tape, but I got a purple ribbon as well (seriously, how hard is it to buy the proper amount of ribbon?? Tie up a box and multiply that length by the number of boxes. Easy! And even if you did run out, go and buy some more.)
Got the 'as advertised' (proper model) bracelet in a lovely dark pinky-red.  I have small wrists and it is tight on me...I may re-string it with longer elastic so it doesn't go completely to waste!
Tea smells heavenly!  (brewing some right now...it's +27C here)
Candle has a delish scent too (like you all said but doesn't have a good throw...I'll see how mine is) and I love anything lemon so the soap is a win.

Noticed something interesting on the outer box -  the value of each item is listed since it has to cross the border.  Here's what the prices are:

Soap - $2, iced tea - $3.75, bracelet - $5.99, soy candle - $2.55 = $14.29   





Keep in mind it's not full retail value (warehouse/bulk price of course, plus they probably lie a little to keep it under $20 which I appreciate so there's no duty).

But still, heck, I'm in the wrong business!  At ~$32/box, they're doing pretty well for themselves. But that's how you make money I suppose...!


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 10, 2013)

The tea was actually pretty good


----------



## wurly (Jul 10, 2013)

I



> The tea was actually pretty good  Â


 I've been drinking that tea nonstop. I'm on my last bag. So happy that a new box of iced tea packets came in my popsugar box today!


----------



## PeKeDesigns (Jul 11, 2013)

That would be me who posted on Seasons Box's FB page.  Sorry to hear you are having issues.  I too was having issues and regularly emailed them and followed up and posted on their FB page.  Once I finally received my boxes I was happy and the extra goodies were nice for all the issues that occurred.  To note these are not free boxes given to me for review I pay for them.

_modedit: no blog links. thanks. ~meahlea_


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 12, 2013)

Got my July Box:


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 12, 2013)

Ooo...I hope to get some neutral colored hair bands like that. I have so many crazy neon colors, these would be a nice change.


----------



## jac a (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my July Box:


 wow is all i can say. i really loved their packaging before and now it just looks like they threw in a brown paper bag as filler? i don't know if i will continue this subscription especially with all the issues coming about recently.


----------



## Hipster (Jul 12, 2013)

Holy super-fast shipping, Batman! The products look good, but I agree with the brown-paper bag stuffing...that's kinda cheapens it. I'm sure that crinkly coloured paper 'grass' we used to get isn't that expensive, right? Oh well! I didn't sign up for a sub box for the different coloured paper filling each month LOL. Thanks for posting the photo!


----------



## wurly (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jac a* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow is all i can say. i really loved their packaging before and now it just looks like they threw in a brown paper bag as filler? i don't know if i will continue this subscription especially with all the issues coming about recently.


 Ditto! I was really disappointed. It looked like something put together by an angry person. There was no care or anything. I wouldn't be surprised if many people found their items broken when they open their boxes. I won't cancel because I have the year subscription and I think it will be a nightmare to get a refund. But if this is indicative of the direction they're going, I won't be renewing. I just hope the stuff is good. This subscription is becoming sparser and sparser.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 12, 2013)

I took pics because 1) I know everyone likes to see what they are getting, 2) the shipping was indeed quick and I seemed to be in the first wave so I wanted to share it, and 3) I had the same reaction to the way it was presented and was curious to see if I posted the pics without commentary, if you all would feel as I did.


----------



## wurly (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I took pics because 1) I know everyone likes to see what they are getting, 2) the shipping was indeed quick and I seemed to be in the first wave so I wanted to share it, and 3) I had the same reaction to the way it was presented and was curious to see if I posted the pics without commentary, if you all would feel as I did.


 Aha! Were you testing us? No, that packaging is bad. And since seasonsbox usually includes at least 1 item packaged in glass, it's insufficient. Wow, this is a big change.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aha! Were you testing us? No, that packaging is bad. And since seasonsbox usually includes at least 1 item packaged in glass, it's insufficient. Wow, this is a big change.


LOL! No, mostly I was trying not to be "leading" so I could get your honest take on it.


----------



## tiffanys (Jul 12, 2013)

I got my box today also and noticed the change in packaging.  My box wasn't even sealed.  The shipping sticker didn't go over any opening, so I was wondering if someone had gone through my items... but thanks to kitnmitns I know it's just a change and the crinkly brown paper is indeed how the box was packed....

I also noticed the box shipped from Salt Lake City, UT.... didn't they just move to Atlanta a month ago?!?!  Perhaps the "office" is in Atlanta and the distributor is in UT?  Or, perhaps, they got sold again...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 12, 2013)

What exactly are the products?


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What exactly are the products?


Like which variations we got? Because Seasonsbox always posts previews of all the products on their site.


----------



## OiiO (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What exactly are the products?


 They're posted on seasonsbox website, but I copied the contents for you (expand the spoiler).






Pura Vida Hippie Hair Ties Whether you use them as hair ties or layer them as bracelets, these hippie accessories are a must-have for outdoor fun. They are durable, comfortable and absolutely beautiful. Each set comes in a pack of 5 fashionable color combinations and the elastic lace detailing adds a touch of chick glamour.

 

 Why We LOVE it: Pura Vida accessories are hand crafted by skilled craftsmen in Costa Rica. Pura Vida is also a member of One Percent for the Planet and donates a portion of its proceeds to the Surfrider Foundation, a grassroots foundation dedicated to cleaning up beaches and oceans around the world.






Bella Organics Dead Sea Mineral Mud Mask Go ahead and get dirty! Mud from the Dead Sea is very rich in minerals that are known for beautifying and healing the skin. When the mask dries, toxins that may be present in your skin cells are drawn out. To use it apply a small amount to your face or body, let dry, rinse off, and follow up with a moisturizer.

 

 Why We LOVE it: This product makes your skin feel clean and refreshed instantly. Best of all, it is completely natural, without any additives or fillers and works well on all skin types.






Made from Earth Pure Aloe Vera Skin Treatment Ideal after a day in the sun, aloe face treatments reduce wrinkles, and create fresher looking appearance to the face. They oxygenate skin cells which increases the strength of skin tissue, removing dead skin cells and increasing longevity of sun tans.

 

 Why We LOVE it: This treatment features the most potent and natural form of aloe vera you can buy in a jar. It is 100% farmed and sourced in the USA.






Wild Mountain Raw Foods Snack Pack Get in touch with your wild side! This gourmet vegan snack celebrates the connection between personal health and wild lands. So alive and colorful, this snack is sure to give you a surge of energy when you need it most.

 

 Why We LOVE it: Wild plants are an excellent source of nutrients and eating raw is healthier because heating foods diminishes and destroys living enzymes that aid and speed up digestion.






Bonus: Nibnaks This super healthy and delicious fruit snack is a handful of goodness. With perfectly measured serving sizes Nibnaks is the perfect treat to pack for an outdoor adventure.

 

 Why We LOVE it: Nibnaks are just as healthy as they appear to be. Their snacks are gluten free, 100% natural and high in fiber. They also source from local family-run farms in California.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks! I am so traumatized by OneRadiant I cannot think. I thought that seemed like a light box compared to previous boxes.


----------



## farrah3 (Jul 12, 2013)

Crappy brown crumple paper for me too....

Here's a photo to show the variations I received.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 12, 2013)

Huh?



> Thanks! I am so traumatized by OneRadiant I cannot think. I thought that seemed like a light box compared to previous boxes.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Huh?


My first and last One Radiant box was awful and I was so traumatized by it I forgot to even bother to check the seasonsbox website for a product list. And then I meant that the July  seasonsbox seems small compared to past boxes.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh I understand now. Sorry about your box :-(


----------



## brandyk (Jul 12, 2013)

i kinda think this was a terrible box.  i get the ecofriendliness of the changes, but my box looked like shit when i opened it. my kids ate half the stuff in about a minute, and ... the no name brand stuff i am not crazy about in such a pricey box. it doesn't mean i won't like them, it means that along with the 2 tiny packages of food and some hair ties i am so not excited.  and the nibnaks have partially hydrogenated oil in them.  no guilt snacking my ass. 

plus their referral program is still broken (they said on june 19 they were still working on it, haven't heard anything since then).

i'll post a full review, but that's pretty much the gist of it.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 12, 2013)

I forgot to share this:


----------



## OiiO (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I forgot to share this:


 LOL.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL.


That was my reaction too!


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 12, 2013)

So I came home today and was shocked to find a seasons box waiting for me. This is the first month I have not received a shipping notice. Last month I updated all my shipping addresses since I will be moving at the end of this month and wanted to be a step ahead, which was another reason for my surprise. Seasons Box did not even register that I had updated my shipping address last month, even thought it shows correctly on my account page. The only sub out of over 20 I have that got it wrong.

I am happy to receive it much earlier than normal, but I am not sure all these changes are worth the faster shipping.

The corner of my info card was sticking out of the box...its pretty beat up and I was able to pull it of the box before opening it, I am glad it did not get lost in transit. It looks like there was an attempt to cover my items with a folded piece of brown paper, but as we know flat folded paper does nothing for padding.

On a side note, I got the neutral colors I was hoping for...

my Nibnacks were "Apple Cosmo" Apples cherries and raisin...meh




I too am in for a year sub so I can only hope this is a horrible horrible hiccup that will clear up soon...


----------



## wurly (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm afraid that this is probably how things will be going forward. They sold the company. It's a good lesson to learn, but even if I had ony subbed a month at a time, I wouldn't be able to prevent the sale and subsequent changes, just my continuing participation.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 12, 2013)

Looking to swap? Forum: Subscription Box Swaps Talk (Beta)


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 12, 2013)

I am sort of happy they didnt send shipping notices. they notices were painful as they were ridiculous on how long they took to just move out the door... the sub has just gone down hill. The value is barely covering the cost paid.  Kinda regret doing the year long subscription now. I don't mind the box - it's just packaging.  I mind the contents.


----------



## wurly (Jul 13, 2013)

Has anyone tried the little bracelet/hair ties?i have small-medium wrists. Everything fits them, or is loose. Those bracelets are cutting off my circulation! They're only hair ties, not bracelets. Between these and the tiny sunglasses in the Fabfitfun box, what is going on? Are they trying to tell us we should be the size of children? Geesh! Another giveaway to my nieces. I'm not sure they will even fit them! They're 8 and 9 and normal-sized children.


----------



## jallu (Jul 13, 2013)

I hate the new logo. They might as well change the name too because this is not the box I signed up for.


----------



## wurly (Jul 15, 2013)

I used the hair tie yesterday, and it was totally stretched out after I took it out of my hair. It looks yucky.


----------



## farrah3 (Jul 15, 2013)

Tried the Beet Juice, Sunflower &amp; Pumpkin seed snack.  It was so bad no one in my house would eat it.  Decided to put it in the bird feeder since it reminded me of Suet.  The birds won't touch it either.  It's collecting flies like crazy!  Eeeewwwww!!!!!!


----------



## jallu (Jul 15, 2013)

Mine hasn't even shipped yet. For some reason they don't send the Canadian boxes till the 20th which means I don't get until the first week of the following month.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 16, 2013)

Just be happy you don't have my variation...



Spoiler








Frilly and military... Though thought the pocket snacks were good (just not worth being one of the full products - this month seems really "light")


----------



## Hipster (Jul 17, 2013)

For those of you who already received your box... did you ever get a shipping notice email? Haven't gotten anything from them yet...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chocolatte (Jul 17, 2013)

No



> For those of you who already received your box... did you ever get a shipping notice email? Haven't gotten anything from them yet...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 No shipping notice here. The box just showed up on my doorstep last week.


----------



## farrah3 (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hipster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For those of you who already received your box... did you ever get a shipping notice email? Haven't gotten anything from them yet...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 No shipping notice for me either, It just showed up.


----------



## lynfran (Jul 17, 2013)

I wasn't happy with my box - I requested an update on my length of paid subscription. They emailed I had paid for 6 months and it would be auto renewed September 25th. I emailed back thank you but I don't want auto renewal and was unaware I signed up for auto renewal and please remove it from my account. That was yesterday and I have received no quick email response this time - still waiting.


----------



## wurly (Jul 18, 2013)

> Tried the Beet Juice, Sunflower &amp; Pumpkin seed snack.Â  It was so bad no one in my house would eat it.Â  Decided to put it in the bird feeder since it reminded me of Suet.Â  The birds won't touch it either.Â  It's collecting flies like crazy!Â  Eeeewwwww!!!!!!


 After reading your review I just had to try it. It was pretty odd. The texture was strange. The beet strips are odd. But I must be tougher or more tortured than you because I was able to eat it. My parents would only feed me hippy health food, you know stuff that looks strange, and usually tastes and/or smells inedible? It sure was the strangest edible item I've received in a box. It brought me back to the strange snacks my parents fed me as a child. It kind of reminds me of something you'd make in camp when you run out of food.


----------



## jallu (Jul 18, 2013)

Holy smokes my July box arrived already! This is huge because every one of my last boxes didn't ship until the 20th of the month and since I am in Canada, I wouldn't receive them until the first week of the following month. I was expecting my July box in early August.

No shipping  notice receive. The postage stamp says it shipped July 11th. And arrived July 18th. ONE WEEK turn around for Canadian shipping! While I am stoked about this, it doesn't change any of my views previously posted.

Here is what I noticed about this box...

- all new packaging, from the outer box to the inner packaging, to the product card. All new, lower quality materials.

- shipped from Anchor 3PL in Salt Lake City, Utah. Anchor 3PL is a 3rd party shipping/receiving company. This explains the quicker, more efficient shipping process. Could also explain why no shipping notices are being sent.

- at first look, it seemed sloppy and thrown together. Possibly because of the use of 3rd party shipper.
 





My previous decision to no-renew at end of my sub still stands. And thank you to the one above who pointed out it's auto-renewing! That's sneaky. I will be sure to e-mail to cancel that.


----------



## farrah3 (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After reading your review I just had to try it. It was pretty odd. The texture was strange. The beet strips are odd. But I must be tougher or more tortured than you because I was able to eat it. My parents would only feed me hippy health food, you know stuff that looks strange, and usually tastes and/or smells inedible? It sure was the strangest edible item I've received in a box. It brought me back to the strange snacks my parents fed me as a child. It kind of reminds me of something you'd make in camp when you run out of food.


 Lol.  You crack me up!  Yes, if I were at camp &amp; ran out of food, I would eat it.  But ONLY in that situation!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  My birds were still refusing to touch it, so I had to remove it from the feeder before one of my feathered friends got sick.


----------



## numbersmom (Jul 21, 2013)

> After reading your review I just had to try it. It was pretty odd. The texture was strange. The beet strips are odd. But I must be tougher or more tortured than you because I was able to eat it. My parents would only feed me hippy health food, you know stuff that looks strange, and usually tastes and/or smells inedible? It sure was the strangest edible item I've received in a box. It brought me back to the strange snacks my parents fed me as a child. It kind of reminds me of something you'd make in camp when you run out of food.


 Ha, i had a mom that removed all sugar from my diet and gave me all natural food since she thought the additives made me hyper. My worst memory was an Easter basket full of carob and sugar free products bought from an all natural store. I joke with her all the time that I'm going to need therapy for that later in life, and now i have an active kid just like me. Maybe I'll save this for his Halloween treat, ;-)


----------



## wurly (Jul 22, 2013)

ok you win. Easter basket? AAAAAAGGGHHHHH! That is awful. It's ironic now to see my Mom eating chocolate now.


----------



## EmGee (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ok you win. Easter basket? AAAAAAGGGHHHHH! That is awful. It's ironic now to see my Mom eating chocolate now.


My mother claims she is "allergic to canned foods and sugar".

Thankfully I did not live with her growing up (she left us- sister +myself at our dad's house as she did not feel like raising kids....yup).

Anyways, my mother will not eat anything with added sugar (suposedly or at least when people are watching).

I gave my stepfather a chocolate bar made with Stevia and chocolate and he thought it was great!

I actually like carob, it can be good in baking. I just made some carob chip macadamia nut cookies and they were so good!

Carob covered raisins are good too, but I get tired of eating those quite easily.

I actually like beets also, but not this dried beet stuff with nuts, honey and cinnamon.

I don't like canned beets that much (I only buy the fresh ones,but if some place has some in a dish and they are canned it is ok, just not as good).

Usually I make a beet salad with steamed beets, a bit of vinegar (flavored ones), salt, pepper and some orange peel!

it is a pretty refreshing salad.

or a restaurant I go to  has a raw beet coleslaw that is good too.


----------



## numbersmom (Jul 23, 2013)

> My mother will not eat anything with added sugar (suposedly or at least when people are watching).


 My mom now admits that while my Easter basket was filled with carob, the frozen boxes of vegetables were empty and filled back up with her chocolate snacks that she claimed to never eat. She said she knew I would never look in peas or spinach. And now says "if that is your worst childhood memory to complain about then I did a good job," and I would have to agree! I am sorry to hear about your situation, and I'm sure you know your moms decision to leave was never about you, they were her issues and her choices.


----------



## EmGee (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *numbersmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My mom now admits that while my Easter basket was filled with carob, the frozen boxes of vegetables were empty and filled back up with her chocolate snacks that she claimed to never eat. She said she knew I would never look in peas or spinach.
> 
> ...


Yup,

I kind of knew that- she still has quite a few issues herself.

I still see my mother now, but know for sure she does not know much about my sister or myself.

Not really surprised though....


----------



## LucysKeeper (Jul 26, 2013)

Has anyone in the US still not received the July box? Nya told m it would ship on the 19th and still nothing and she hasn't responded to my e-mail (only sent the other day)...I'm so glad this is my last month of dealing with this


----------



## tanyamib (Jul 26, 2013)

i haven't received mine and no one responded to my 3 emails + 2 fb messages yet... :'(

my yearly sub only ends this dec. seriously is there anyway to cancel anytime before that???


----------



## LucysKeeper (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm going to email again on Monday and ask for my tracking or a refund and probably tell them I will be filing a BBB complaint if I don't have a response by the end of the week or something....they responded to my other two emails about other things within a day or sooner but then when I say I still don't have my box no response since Wednesday night.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tanyamib* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i haven't received mine and no one responded to my 3 emails + 2 fb messages yet... :'(
> 
> my yearly sub only ends this dec. seriously is there anyway to cancel anytime before that???


 Im thinking the same.  not interested in this box at all anymore.  what kind of box has two snacks?


----------



## EmGee (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im thinking the same.  not interested in this box at all anymore.  what kind of box has two snacks?


I do not mind snacks, but 2 lame snacks I do mind.

Send some nice organic candy or something "fun".

I have 6 months left of this box. thankfully it was only $20 per month.


----------



## SubJunkie (Jul 28, 2013)

I wish I could cancel early...I will never buy a year sub again for any box.


----------



## jallu (Jul 28, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wish I could cancel early...I will never buy a year sub again for any box.


same. made that mistake too many times. 3 months at a time is max for me now.


----------



## EmGee (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jallu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> same. made that mistake too many times. 3 months at a time is max for me now.


For me when this is up I am just keeping topbox and not subing to anything for a while.

I'm going to go back to online shopping and whatever bonuses I get that way.

And if I want any fun food extras there is a food website that always adds tons of extra candy to my orders (as long as you do not mind some past-dated stuff or almost dated stuff.....but it is high end expensive candy).


----------



## SubJunkie (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jallu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> same. made that mistake too many times. 3 months at a time is max for me now.


 Definitely it's not worth it anymore.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jallu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## farrah3 (Aug 1, 2013)

Anxiously awaiting an August reveal.......

I sure hope something goes up soon.

But, like many others, I don't have a good feeling about this one.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LucysKeeper (Aug 1, 2013)

I've sent an e-mail to Nya, to [email protected], [email protected] and to Agnes and I've gotten no response since last Wednesday. I've posted, along with others on their FB page with no response either. I'm very curious to see if they do an August reveal....I'm filing my BBB complaint tomorrow but I have a feeling I'm just out my $30 dollars


----------



## farrah3 (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LucysKeeper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've sent an e-mail to Nya, to [email protected], [email protected] and to Agnes and I've gotten no response since last Wednesday. I've posted, along with others on their FB page with no response either. I'm very curious to see if they do an August reveal....I'm filing my BBB complaint tomorrow but I have a feeling I'm just out my $30 dollars


 Unfortunately, I have 6 months of my sub left.  I'm not even sure if my CC company will honor a partial refund since the initial purchase was more than 6 months ago.  Ugh.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *farrah3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Unfortunately, I have 6 months of my sub left.  I'm not even sure if my CC company will honor a partial refund since the initial purchase was more than 6 months ago.  Ugh.


 me, too. i completely lost interest in this box months ago.  it's not even worth the $20 value.


----------



## tanyamib (Aug 1, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *farrah3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



> Originally Posted by *LucysKeeper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've sent an e-mail to Nya, to [email protected], [email protected] and to Agnes and I've gotten no response since last Wednesday. I've posted, along with others on their FB page with no response either. I'm very curious to see if they do an August reveal....I'm filing my BBB complaint tomorrow but I have a feeling I'm just out my $30 dollars


 Unfortunately, I have 6 months of my sub left.  I'm not even sure if my CC company will honor a partial refund since the initial purchase was more than 6 months ago.  Ugh.




me too. and I don't have my July box here yet!


----------



## LucysKeeper (Aug 2, 2013)

Does anyone have a mailing address for Seasonsbox, perhaps from a box received? I'm going to be filing my complaint today and may need it. Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 2, 2013)

They just emailed the sneak peak... enough with theTEA!!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 2, 2013)

Here are the photos of the items from the sneak peak email, in case anyone is interested -


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 2, 2013)

So doing a price check on the items featured in the August box...

Eat Green Tea -100 grams - $25. This gets great reviews on Amazon, but I think it is for people who are serious about adding it to a weight loss or energy regimen. I am still down to try it. 

 
Lemon Vanilla Body Spray by Puur Body - 4 oz $8. I am actually excited to try this product, I would like to see how it compares to the C. Booths spray from Junes GB.
 
Vapur Reflex Water Bottle - $8. Meh, I don't really need another water bottle. 
 
Tiki Bar Soap Lotion Bar - 1 oz $8. Again, interested in trying this. I have only had lotion bars that were loose, so they were a pain to use when they would slip out of my hand. I like that this one has an applicator. 
Total Value - $49

Overall, I am much happier with this months products than lasts, and it seems that the value is there. I guess we will all have to wait and see if packaging improves.


----------



## LucysKeeper (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LucysKeeper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone have a mailing address for Seasonsbox, perhaps from a box received? I'm going to be filing my complaint today and may need it. Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Nevermind I found it on the sneakpeak e-mail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They wrote back to me, except they wrote back to an old e-mail about my subscription that they had already responded to a long time ago. I wrote back telling them to check their records for the numerous e-mails I've sent about my July box and respond accordingly. Seems like perhaps they are overwhelmed if they can't even keep track of which e-mails they've responded to


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So doing a price check on the items featured in the August box...
> 
> ...


 Since I have no interest in item #1 - which is most of the value and a repeat of so many other boxes - this subscription continues to not impress me.  That's just my personal opinion.  It would just be nice to not have #1 repeated so often.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 2, 2013)

Nevermind - I looked at Amazon... guess it's different as you actually EAT this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 2, 2013)

Right...but I am still trying to figure out how I will actually use it. I have read reviews that say its horrible on its own, but you can mix it in things (like a smoothie) and you would never know it there. However, I am not one to take time to make smoothies, so I am still thinking about it...


----------



## MoiSurtout (Aug 2, 2013)

It's still just tea leaves. You could buy any green tea and eat it if you really wanted to. For smoothies, I would think it would make more sense to use the powder form, matcha, which can also be used in baking. 
I'm not subscribed, but I always like to look at seasonsbox because they've had things I like. But the weird food items just put me off entirely.


----------



## wurly (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Right...but I am still trying to figure out how I will actually use it. I have read reviews that say its horrible on its own, but you can mix it in things (like a smoothie) and you would never know it there. However, I am not one to take time to make smoothies, so I am still thinking about it...


 I have seen products like this. I bought some in the past, directly from a tea company. On it's own, it's very bitter. But if you mix it in with yogurt, or in smoothies it should be ok. It's supposed to help with digestion, and removing gunk from your colon. I didn't use it long enough to see if I would lose a lot of weight, or if there was anything gunky. But it probably wouldn't hurt to try!


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks! I like the yogurt idea, that sounds easy enough to me.


----------



## EmGee (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You have me curious... what's the name of the food site?


Chocodirect.com

But they only ship in Canada.

Their website has a message that it is being redone right now, so you have to email or call to order.

They actually distribute a lot of the chocolates and candy to all the smaller grocery stores in my city (the independent ones,not chain stores).

The 3 grocery stores I go to the most only sell chocolates and bars from them. I know that as it has their address label that is stuck on the items like the ones I receive (in Canada all packaged food has to have French and English labels and a lot of what they sell is just one language on the package....)

I'm trying very hard not to place an order- they happen to be the only place I can find one of my favorite cookies.


----------



## jallu (Aug 4, 2013)

What do you guys think of the August box? I was happy to see they sent out a preview e-mail to all subscribers too.


----------



## LucysKeeper (Aug 5, 2013)

FYI for anyone who hasn't received a July box...I filed my BBB complaint and amazingly then received a response from Seasonsbox that same morning...

"There has been a delay with the July Seasons Box because the first shipment of mud masks we received were broken, and then the replacement shipment was misrouted by the vendor. We are so sorry for the inconvenience and frustration that this may have caused you. We will be getting your July box out just as soon as we receive the mud masks. Please accept our sincerest apologies for the delay in service"


----------



## SubJunkie (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LucysKeeper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> FYI for anyone who hasn't received a July box...I filed my BBB complaint and amazingly then received a response from Seasonsbox that same morning...
> 
> "There has been a delay with the July Seasons Box because the first shipment of mud masks we received were broken, and then the replacement shipment was misrouted by the vendor. We are so sorry for the inconvenience and frustration that this may have caused you. We will be getting your July box out just as soon as we receive the mud masks. Please accept our sincerest apologies for the delay in service"


 Wow that's all they have to say for themselves...


----------



## numbersmom (Aug 5, 2013)

That's weak. Does anyone know how long we have to decide if we want to skip a month?


----------



## Hipster (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't even see the "skip this month" button in my account anymore....I guess we have to email them directly now? And speaking of emails, I never received the August box reveal even though I'm a subscriber and am subscribed to their mailing list. Weird. Regardless, this month's products look neat so at least that's positive!


----------



## jallu (Aug 6, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Hipster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't even see the "skip this month" button in my account anymore....I guess we have to email them directly now? And speaking of emails, I never received the August box reveal even though I'm a subscriber and am subscribed to their mailing list. Weird. Regardless, this month's products look neat so at least that's positive!


I found the e-mail in my junk mail. It was sent Aug 1st.


----------



## melanie0971 (Aug 7, 2013)

I miss the pretty boxes but I'm still happy with the contents. Especially since they haven't sent anymore make up


----------



## numbersmom (Aug 7, 2013)

> I miss the pretty boxes but I'm still happy with the contents. Especially since they haven't sent anymore make up


 I miss the comfort I felt from the January-March boxes. I know that might sound crazy but they had a warmth to them. Now it's random stuff to me. And enough with the bazaar food. I don't want to eat my tea I want to eat chocolate like I had in February. I don't mind the cost cutting on packaging but it prob was the nicest packages I've ever received.


----------



## EmGee (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *numbersmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I miss the comfort I felt from the January-March boxes. I know that might sound crazy but they had a warmth to them. Now it's random stuff to me. And enough with the bazaar food. I don't want to eat  themy tea I want to eat chocolate like I had in February. I don't mind the cost cutting on packaging but it prob was the nicest packages I've ever received.


Well,

since they took away the nice package there is no way I am going to order this box for a gift.

It would have made a great birthday gift for some people I know.

Now for gifts for people not in my city I will most likely order from somewhere where I know I won't have to d.eal with out of stock, slow shipping and lack of presentation and other things


----------



## destinyz (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm from Canada (Toronto) as well and I still haven't receive my July box as well. I emailed them a complaint 6 days ago..no response so I just emailed another one to them today.


----------



## destinyz (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LucysKeeper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> FYI for anyone who hasn't received a July box...I filed my BBB complaint and amazingly then received a response from Seasonsbox that same morning...
> 
> "There has been a delay with the July Seasons Box because the first shipment of mud masks we received were broken, and then the replacement shipment was misrouted by the vendor. We are so sorry for the inconvenience and frustration that this may have caused you. We will be getting your July box out just as soon as we receive the mud masks. Please accept our sincerest apologies for the delay in service"


 Well, apparently they say the same in regards to my June box delayed explanation..I didn't get my June box till almost the 2nd week of July.


----------



## LucysKeeper (Aug 12, 2013)

Received my July box finally, except it's wrong...I got two mud masks and no aloe treatment and only two hair ties....also odd, the info card was missing info on the aloe treatment making me think they ran out


----------



## chocolatte (Aug 13, 2013)

Just got my shipping for August! It was sent from [email protected] instead of Nya. Although I haven't even received shipping for the past two months so in hoping this is a sign things are turning around.


----------



## wurly (Aug 13, 2013)

I just got my tracking info for August. I was totally surprised. Completely forgot about this box. I'm just riding it out until I finish up my 12-month subscription.


----------



## EmGee (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LucysKeeper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Received my July box finally, except it's wrong...I got two mud masks and no aloe treatment and only two hair ties....also odd, the info card was missing info on the aloe treatment making me think they ran out


That is SUPER LAME.

I hope that they make it up to you somehow and can send you a new box or a credit at least?


----------



## kitnmitns (Aug 15, 2013)

My August Seasonsbox arrived today.  It was packaged adequately this time. Two water bottles were included, not just one.


----------



## wurly (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My August Seasonsbox arrived today.  It was packaged adequately this time. Two water bottles were included, not just one.


 that's kind of a little bonus. Maybe they intended to send you two. The website shows 2 water bottles. 

On a side note, I tracked mine today, and the status is "missent". Apparently, it was sent to the wrong post office, now it has to go back to a regional center, then sent out from there. My ETA is now Saturday or Monday. Phooey.


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 15, 2013)

This is the 3rd month in a row that Seasonbox has gotten my address incorrect. Mine is listed as "Undeliverable as Addressed" I have confirmation emails from Nya *and *my account reflects the correct address...somehow, things are not connecting over there. *sigh* only 8 more months on my sub to go...


----------



## farrah3 (Aug 15, 2013)

Mine just arrived today too.

Included 2 Vapur bottles (red &amp; white).

The PUUR was in a Lavender-Martini scent.  I was really hoping for one of the scents listed on the information card.  It mentioned Guava Fig, Pink Grapefruit or Tangerine.

Overall, I'm much happier with this box than I was last month.


----------



## wurly (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is the 3rd month in a row that Seasonbox has gotten my address incorrect. Mine is listed as "Undeliverable as Addressed" I have confirmation emails from Nya *and *my account reflects the correct address...somehow, things are not connecting over there. *sigh* only 8 more months on my sub to go...


 Crazy! This must be when Nya started to take over. I have 6 more months, including August. Feels like a sentence... Normally I would get all feisty and all but it just wouldn't work with the new administration, so I'm conserving energy, and learning how to let it flow over me... Trying to be all peaceful about it. Wow, I wonder how many people will stick around for the next year, after their 12-months is up. Or how they're doing getting new subscribers?


----------



## jallu (Aug 15, 2013)

My 6 months is up after September. I already e-mailed advising I do not wish to auto-renew and Nya replied confirming my subscription will end after September's box. I will only order individual boxes if the products are AMAZING and really wow me.


----------



## tiffanys (Aug 15, 2013)

Only 1 of my water bottles had a clip attached to it.  How about everyone else?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 15, 2013)

> Only 1 of my water bottles had a clip attached to it.Â  How about everyone else?Â


 Two


----------



## numbersmom (Aug 15, 2013)

> That is SUPER LAME. I hope that they make it up to you somehow and can send you a new box or a credit at least?


 IMO, it seems like a conscious decision (a bad one at that) to send out the box different then advertised. Changed marketing card to remove aloe Only included two hair tires instead of five I am counting down the months for my sub to be completed.


----------



## EmGee (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Crazy! This must be when Nya started to take over. I have 6 more months, including August. Feels like a sentence... Normally I would get all feisty and all but it just wouldn't work with the new administration, so I'm conserving energy, and learning how to let it flow over me... Trying to be all peaceful about it. Wow, I wonder how many people will stick around for the next year, after their 12-months is up. Or how they're doing getting new subscribers?


I think I would just rather buy "random crap" online than renew.

Some of those Chinese websites with free shipping have some many cool things!

Also I'm going to buy locally made crafts and things instead.

-last week bought a nice handwoven blanket (queen size) from a 80 year old lady who makes those.

I also know that quite a few people I know want the dishcloths the lady weaves also...so no seasonsbox gifting for sure.


----------



## farrah3 (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tiffanys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Only 1 of my water bottles had a clip attached to it.  How about everyone else?


 I was missing a lid for one of mine, but after searching through the box I found it.


----------



## SubJunkie (Aug 16, 2013)

Honestly this box was a bit of a let down the two water bottles and the body oil are up on my trade list.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 16, 2013)

A friend of mine is a bit sick (dont want to share personal info on here) but looked up that she wanted to start taking in green tea as a remedy.  Think might look into this for her (and maybe see if anyone wants to trade/sell/donate) theirs - after I do some research on this product a bit.  Anyone have any particular experience w/ it?  It's a pretty serious illness.


----------



## pianowoman (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm not sure what has happened with Seasons box, but it isn't a good thing.  I subscribed for a couple of months and was able to unsubscribe easily.  I subscribed because of the nice offerings in the box, and the beautiful presentation.  The last box I received had a candle that had very little fragrance.  A sign of an older or not well perfumed product.  

Hopefully for those of you still subscribed things will get better.  It seems that all of the problems started after the business moved to the US.


----------



## virgostar (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A friend of mine is a bit sick (dont want to share personal info on here) but looked up that she wanted to start taking in green tea as a remedy.  Think might look into this for her (and maybe see if anyone wants to trade/sell/donate) theirs - after I do some research on this product a bit.  Anyone have any particular experience w/ it?  It's a pretty serious illness.


 I eat my green tea powder with plain yogurt sweetened with a bit of honey. It can be mixed into milk, soy milk, yogurt drinks, juice, smoothies etc. basically anything liquid.

When I bought green tea powder in Taiwan, they taught me to eat a full teaspoon daily for about 2 weeks to start cleaning out the waste in my colon. Recommended taking it at night so you would be able to relieve yourself of the waste in the morning. Once the two weeks are up, you should just take a half teaspoon daily.

When I first started taking it, it was pretty interesting and smelly. I don't want to get too graphic but you really do see the effect of your colon being cleansed. 

I don't eat the green tea powder everyday now but I have noticed that I don't get as bloated as often.


----------



## wurly (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *virgostar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I eat my green tea powder with plain yogurt sweetened with a bit of honey. It can be mixed into milk, soy milk, yogurt drinks, juice, smoothies etc. basically anything liquid.
> ...


 That's so funny! That's exactly what they told me. I didn't really take mine very long, I just gave it to my mom. And wasn't it pricey? I think it was $1300NT for a little jar. But I bought it as a finely ground powder, and this tea is loose leaf. You may have to put it through the blender to get it into powder form. I don't think I'd like to have the leaves in my yogurt. That's a little too chunky for me. But if you add it to a smoothie, I think it would get chopped up with everything else.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone!  If anyone doesn't want theirs, I would love to give one to my friend.  I am getting her setup on daily smoothies once her treatments end - and this will go fast.  It's pretty serious.  PM me please, if you don't want yours.  Green tea is on her list of things she needs to take in.


----------



## virgostar (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's so funny! That's exactly what they told me. I didn't really take mine very long, I just gave it to my mom. And wasn't it pricey? I think it was $1300NT for a little jar. But I bought it as a finely ground powder, and this tea is loose leaf. You may have to put it through the blender to get it into powder form. I don't think I'd like to have the leaves in my yogurt. That's a little too chunky for me. But if you add it to a smoothie, I think it would get chopped up with everything else.


 It's ridiculously expensive. $10,000 NT for 600g and they threw in a 300g bag as a bonus.

I completely missed the part about the leaves being whole but one of the reviews on the website recommends sprinkling it on top of anything. I might try mixing it with my granola or all bran buds.


----------



## wurly (Aug 18, 2013)

> It's ridiculously expensive. $10,000 NT for 600g and they threw in a 300g bag as a bonus. I completely missed the part about the leaves being whole but one of the reviews on the website recommends sprinkling it on top of anything. I might try mixing it with my granola or all bran buds.


 I gave mine to my mom yesterday and she was so happy! She couldn't believe I received it in "one of your funny boxes". She's leaving for vacation with my dad this week, and she also snagged my big sunhat from a popsugar box. I have to say that these subscription boxes have been very good for my mom, even htough she doesn't have any subscriptions herself!


----------



## numbersmom (Aug 18, 2013)

> I have to say that these subscription boxes have been very good for my mom, even though she doesn't have any subscriptions herself!


 Lol, I love this!


----------



## Hipster (Aug 22, 2013)

So I guess us Canadians are getting the short end of the stick again... they are no longer accepting new Cdan subscribers and are ceasing to ship to us. If you're month-to-month, your sub ends now. If you prepaid, you're okay until the end of your subscription but you can't renew (which I guess is a blessing in disguise because I'm sure most of us weren't going to anyways, so no worrying about the pesky auto-renew!). It's all over their FB wall...someone posted and they actually answered (the same day! amazing!). But yeah, thanks for not notifying us of the change! Brutal.


----------



## Hipster (Aug 22, 2013)

In the August box, I haven't seen anyone get the Puur mist from the sneak peek. It's just been the body oil instead. Has anyone seen/gotten otherwise? (and also the 'theme' on the product card is the exact same as July? Huh?!)


----------



## kitnmitns (Aug 22, 2013)

Did they email you or just tell you via Facebook? I got the oil too


----------



## Hipster (Aug 22, 2013)

I originally found out about it when I was reading through the comments in one of the August unboxings on YouTube. Then I decided to check FB and found out more. I did not get an email from them! Another disppointing thing to add to the tally.


----------



## jallu (Aug 22, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Hipster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I guess us Canadians are getting the short end of the stick again... they are no longer accepting new Cdan subscribers and are ceasing to ship to us. If you're month-to-month, your sub ends now. If you prepaid, you're okay until the end of your subscription but you can't renew (which I guess is a blessing in disguise because I'm sure most of us weren't going to anyways, so no worrying about the pesky auto-renew!). It's all over their FB wall...someone posted and they actually answered (the same day! amazing!). But yeah, thanks for not notifying us of the change! Brutal.


From a business stand point, this is probably for the best. They can barely manage the company as it is, so eliminating the international shipping may help quite a bit. From a customer stand point, this is brutal. No advance notice? No notice at all actually... I didn't get an e-mail. My sub is done after the September box but I was planning to keep an eye on Seasons Box and purchase the occasional box. It's especially insulting since Seasons Box started as a Canadian business. There is no doubt in my mind that Agnes has no part in this company anymore.


----------



## kitnmitns (Aug 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hipster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I originally found out about it when I was reading through the comments in one of the August unboxings on YouTube. Then I decided to check FB and found out more. I did not get an email from them! Another disppointing thing to add to the tally.


That does not even make sense.  I am glad you found out, but yeesh!


----------



## Hipster (Aug 22, 2013)

Got my box today and also received the oil instead of the mist (which is listed on the card).  Would have been a near-perfect box for mix of products if we actually got the mist (I'm loving Julep's beach tonic too much to try another body oil right now).  Oh well.  Crossing my fingers for September and beyond that they get rid of the flaws!


----------



## Lorilane (Aug 24, 2013)

I also received the Puur oil instead of the mist, was bummed since I was looking forward to the mist. Didn't think I would like the Vapur water bottles but ended up loving them. Still on the fence about this sub box, this is only my second month in a 6 month subscription


----------



## Sherr (Aug 25, 2013)

FYI: be a little careful with the Puur oil.  I used it after my shower last night, some of it got on the walls (freshly painted) and I am still trying to (carefully) clean it off.  Maybe I'm a little dumb about oils, but I didn't expect to have this problem.


----------



## Hipster (Aug 26, 2013)

Maybe SeasonsBox didn't notice they received body oils instead of the mists they ordered and that's what there was no explanation/edit in product card?? I'm giving them the benefit of the doubt here. We shall see what September brings (sneak peeks soon at least!).


----------



## Brittann (Aug 27, 2013)

I still have not received my August box. I have emailed them twice with no response... Does anyone have any suggestions of what I should do?


----------



## numbersmom (Aug 27, 2013)

Seems like others got a response when they wrote to the BBB. Kinda sad their customer service sucks now when it was one of the best.



> I still have not received my August box. I have emailed them twice with no response... Does anyone have any suggestions of what I should do?


----------



## Brittann (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *numbersmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Seems like others got a response when they wrote to the BBB. Kinda sad their customer service sucks now when it was one of the best.


Yeah, that is ridiculous! They finally responded back  to me after waiting for a week and two unanswered emails. I bought a year subscription in February. The email stated that my account had been cancelled so that's why I hadn't received August's box! Completely untrue! I will be contacting the BBB if this isn't resolved asap....


----------



## LucysKeeper (Aug 30, 2013)

Just wanted you all to know, my BBB case is finally going to be closed. They originally responded just saying that they shipping delays and that I"d been notified etc (which isn't true). When I got my box it was missing the aloe treatment, had two mud masks and only 2 hair ties. I e-mailed on 8/12 and didn't get a response. They responded today and are refunding me $5 for the duplicate item and missing hair ties. I guess it's better than nothing but I'm just ready to be done with them.


----------



## Brittann (Aug 30, 2013)

They have still not sent my August box to me. I purchased an annual subscription back in February before everything about the company turned to crap. I have emailed them about this for 2 weeks now. They finally responded on Wednesday saying that their system says my account has been cancelled and that is why I didn't receive August's box??!! I responded back saying that I have an annual subscription and that I have only received 5 of the 12 boxes that I purchased. They have never responded back to me! I contacted my credit card company and I am filing a dispute to get my money back. Seasonsbox is the worst company ever!! I am hoping this gets resolved quickly and that I never have to deal with them again... I just want a refund at this point. I have zero use for the crappy boxes they are sending out now.


----------



## Meahlea (Aug 30, 2013)

So I won a 3 month sub back in MARCH. I got May. And that was it. I emailed them a bunch of times and they were all "oh oops" and then ignored me. Today I got an email going "So we're not sure how that happened but we're going to send you June and September is that ok?" If I actually get those, this will be my face:


----------



## jallu (Sep 1, 2013)

Anyone having trouble with the SeasonsBox website today? It doesn't seem to exist... hope it's just me.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 1, 2013)

> Anyone having trouble with the SeasonsBox website today? It doesn't seem to exist... hope it's just me.


 Aw, crap. I hope they're not just gonna shut down. I'm just getting a blank white page when I go to the SeasonsBox website. I am using my phone, though, and it just does that for some websites, even if the site is fine. My laptop (MacBook w/Safari, piece o'crap) thinks Etsy doesn't exist, even when I'm using Etsy on my phone at that time so I know the site is working.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 1, 2013)

Down for me too. 

http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/seasonsbox.com


----------



## Hipster (Sep 1, 2013)

Uh oh... maybe they're updating it with the September box? (wishful thinking...)


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 1, 2013)

WHOA.  That's definitely not good!


----------



## jallu (Sep 2, 2013)

Still down today and no reply to e-mails or Facebook posts. Is it wishful thinking to hope they just took the long weekend off?


----------



## kitnmitns (Sep 2, 2013)

That IS concerning.


----------



## farrah3 (Sep 2, 2013)

They just left a message on their FB:

Dear SeasonsBox Members,

We are currently working on updating the website and it will be back up as soon as possible. If you have any questions please feel free to reach out to us via Facebook.

And then made 2 comments further clarifying things:

Shouldn't be any later than a day or two!

 
The september box will be revealed as soon as the site is back up! We splurged on this months september box with great value and it will be a real treat!


----------



## farrah3 (Sep 2, 2013)

Another FB comment from Seasonsbox:

We will be posting an announcement with the septetmber box so stay tuned!

Hmmmmm.........I wonder what that means.


----------



## numbersmom (Sep 2, 2013)

I just got off the phone with my cc because I was certain they went under, glad I just pulled this up again before I hit the send on the fax machine.


----------



## Sherr (Sep 3, 2013)

Wow, what a change a day or so makes!  It looks like things are defiintely on the upswing for SeasonsBox ... new management, and delivering to Canada again!


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 3, 2013)

I agree! The announcement of new management makes me feel much better about being in a year sub and the products look great this month!


----------



## wurly (Sep 3, 2013)

Did anyone else have issues with the hippy hair ties? They were too small for me (an adult with disproportionately small wrists) to wear as bracelets, and after one use as a hair tie, it was stretched out.


----------



## numbersmom (Sep 4, 2013)

> Did anyone else have issues with the hippy hair ties? They were too small for me (an adult with disproportionately small wrists) to wear as bracelets, and after one use as a hair tie, it was stretched out.


 Use it to tie three or four unique bracelets together. Mine looked cute like that, I'll post a pic.


----------



## numbersmom (Sep 4, 2013)

> Use it to tie three or four unique bracelets together. Mine looked cute like that, I'll post a pic.






Here's what I did with one. (and I looped it in itself, not tied it like I said above)


----------



## melanie0971 (Sep 4, 2013)

> Did anyone else have issues with the hippy hair ties? They were too small for me (an adult with disproportionately small wrists) to wear as bracelets, and after one use as a hair tie, it was stretched out.


 All of those hair ties that style don't stand a chance against my hair. I Also have tiny wrists but they did fit, snug but not bad. But that's how the watch in my daughter's kids meal fit me last week...


----------



## wurly (Sep 5, 2013)

Cute and creative



> Here's what I did with one. (and I looped it in itself, not tied it like I said above)


----------



## wurly (Sep 6, 2013)

Ok, it's now September 6 and it still has the August box on the website. Are they just giving up on their website and only maintaining the facebook site?


----------



## SubJunkie (Sep 9, 2013)

3 Items are you serious 3 random items that don't even have a theme BS! I call BS!! I want my money back!!!!!


----------



## SubJunkie (Sep 9, 2013)

Okay the temper tantrum is over lol


----------



## wurly (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  3 Items are you serious 3 random items that don't even have a theme BS! I call BS!! I want my money back!!!!!

I sent them a comment on their FB site, and I think they said they would refund prepaid subscribers who want to cancel early. I commented that I thought 3 products was really skimpy. They said they would be picking out the products in October's box, and hoped to do better. I don't know. I can't decide if I want to cancel or not.


----------



## SubJunkie (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I sent them a comment on their FB site, and I think they said they would refund prepaid subscribers who want to cancel early. I commented that I thought 3 products was really skimpy. They said they would be picking out the products in October's box, and hoped to do better. I don't know. I can't decide if I want to cancel or not.  

That's really good news; I think I'm going to go ahead an cancel it's not worth the price to me.


----------



## farrah3 (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  3 Items are you serious 3 random items that don't even have a theme BS! I call BS!! I want my money back!!!!!

I was thinking the same thing.  Hopefully October will be better.  If I remember correctly, when we signed up it said 4-5 items per month.  I find 3 random items upsetting too!


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 9, 2013)

I don't mind the 3 items this month. I would much rather have one high end product like the

moisturizer,
 rather than 2 cheap products like hair ties and gross trail mix or dried fruit.

And by the looks of their Facebook page, they are looking at some great products for next month...and most likely 4-5 of them. I can hang around to see what the new management has in store, and it's nice to see they are back in Canada where they started!


----------



## Hipster (Sep 12, 2013)

We should be getting tracking emails pretty quick, no? But maybe with the turmoil this month it may be delayed a bit... Hopefully soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm excited to see what the future boxes bring.


----------



## jallu (Sep 18, 2013)

Anyone receive a tracking email or a box ??


----------



## wurly (Sep 18, 2013)

> Anyone receive a tracking email or a box ??


 Nope. Totally forgot about this box.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Nope. Totally forgot about this box.

me, too.  sort of over the whole subscription.


----------



## melanie0971 (Sep 19, 2013)

Curious to see what new management brings. They have until Feb. to convince me. It's been quiet this week on Facebook but no shipping notice yet.


----------



## numbersmom (Sep 24, 2013)

Received shipping notice today.


----------



## melanie0971 (Sep 24, 2013)

Finally! Nothing for me yet though.


----------



## jallu (Sep 24, 2013)

Got mine yesterday.


----------



## kitnmitns (Sep 24, 2013)

Pics? I do not have a ship notice yet


----------



## kitnmitns (Sep 24, 2013)

deleted because it was redundant....sorry..


----------



## wurly (Sep 25, 2013)

> Pics? I do not have a ship notice yet


 Nothing for me too. Anyone else receive a shipping notice or their box yet? How are the products?


----------



## kitnmitns (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Nothing for me too. Anyone else receive a shipping notice or their box yet? How are the products?
Nothing yet...


----------



## melanie0971 (Sep 25, 2013)

Nothing here either


----------



## kitnmitns (Sep 25, 2013)

Just got mine out of the blue.


----------



## melanie0971 (Sep 25, 2013)

Your box or a notice?


----------



## kitnmitns (Sep 25, 2013)

box


----------



## melanie0971 (Sep 25, 2013)

Ooh maybe mine will just show up too!


----------



## farrah3 (Sep 25, 2013)

I got a shipping notice a few days ago &amp; the box arrived today.

The chocolate bar is pretty good.  Small, but good.

The $75 face lotion smells terrible!!!!

The Deep Steep body lotion is a nice product &amp; smells good.  I'm not sure why it says it's unscented on the "Why we LOVE it" section.  Mine is scented &amp; says Brown Sugar-Vanilla on the front of it.

I'm looking forward to the October reveal &amp; hope that they ship earlier next month.


----------



## trin0183 (Sep 25, 2013)

Agreed!! I unsubscribed though because several boxes have been a let down. I just cancelled so hopefully it is in time for next month.


----------



## tiffanys (Sep 30, 2013)

OK, it's Sept 30 and I still don't have my September box.  I live in the U.S.  Anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tiffanys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OK, it's Sept 30 and I still don't have my September box.  I live in the U.S.  Anyone else in the same boat?

Same here. I figured I would give them until the end of the week before I contact CS. Their facebook page had an entry on 9/25 that all boxes went out. I figured about 7 business days for shipping was fair to wait. We shall see.


----------



## melanie0971 (Sep 30, 2013)

Same here. No shipping notice or anything. I sent a message asking if I should be worried and they said they would check. Then a message saying that they would send me a new box if I didn't get this one. So dies that mean it shipped? Then send me a tracking!


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 30, 2013)

Just got my shipping notice. It's not trackable yet though.


----------



## tiffanys (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got my shipping notice. It's not trackable yet though.

same.


----------



## melanie0971 (Sep 30, 2013)

Same after getting reprimanded for being negative on their facebook page.


----------



## kitnmitns (Sep 30, 2013)

> Same after getting reprimanded for being negative on their facebook page.


 what?!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 30, 2013)

Oh, SeasonsBox doesn't like questions or complaints sometimes. They had a bunch of YouTuners host giveaways back in February and March. I had a question about the fact I cannot use my real name on YouTube vs I do use it on my private Facebook account, the only Fb account I had, and they erased my post off their Fb wall twice and said "It's not an issue" the last time, eventhough it really was a valid question. They were not using Rafflecopter where they get your Fb e-mail and you tell them your YouTube channel name like a lot of gurus are doing for giveaways now. I also wondered why they were not, but I couldn't get an answer.


----------



## kitnmitns (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh, SeasonsBox doesn't like questions or complaints sometimes. They had a bunch of YouTuners host giveaways back in February and March. I had a question about the fact I cannot use my real name on YouTube vs I do use it on my private Facebook account, the only Fb account I had, and they erased my post off their Fb wall twice and said "It's not an issue" the last time, eventhough it really was a valid question. They were not using Rafflecopter where they get your Fb e-mail and you tell them your YouTube channel name like a lot of gurus are doing for giveaways now. I also wondered why they were not, but I couldn't get an answer.
So it is the same with the new regime as well?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

 I had a question about the fact I cannot use my real name on YouTube vs I do use it on my private Facebook account
what does this mean?  they won't let you use your real name? or someone else?  or you don't do it in general.  Confused by this.... Haven't delved into the blogging and Youtube world yet but welcome learning about it. Thanks.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So it is the same with the new regime as well? 

BTW, Nya responding to an email regarding tracking... so not sure how much it's a new company, management, etc.  There isn't much transparency in general.


----------



## kitnmitns (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
BTW, Nya responding to an email regarding tracking... so not sure how much it's a new company, management, etc.  There isn't much transparency in general.
Uh-oh....


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 30, 2013)

> > Â I had a question about the fact I cannot use my real name on YouTube vs I do use it on my private Facebook account
> 
> 
> what does this mean? Â they won't let you use your real name? or someone else? Â or you don't do it in general. Â Confused by this.... Haven't delved into the blogging and Youtube world yet but welcome learning about it. Thanks.


 For me, it's a privacy thing. I am Pagan. I own a business. My information is in the public business directory under my real name and there's nothing I can do about it. I do not want people to see me on YouTube, then Google my name and find out where I live. I've had problems with Christian fanatics before. Privacy is a big issue online.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 30, 2013)

And I typed YouTuners again, didn't I? I meant YouTubers.


----------



## tiffanys (Oct 1, 2013)

The October reveal is on Facebook.  I'm super happy with the October box... my September box should arrive tomorrow.  I hope the October one ships more quickly than September did.


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 1, 2013)

> For me, it's a privacy thing. I am Pagan. I own a business. My information is in the public business directory under my real name and there's nothing I can do about it. I do not want people to see me on YouTube, then Google my name and find out where I live. I've had problems with Christian fanatics before. Privacy is a big issue online.


 I agree about the privacy thing. Sorry you've had to deal with people like that. For me it's never been anything that serious but I still like to keep some things private. I don't use you tube but I've had similiar issues with other drawings especially now that everyone wants to connect to your facebook. All I said on their page was that I sent an email and was still waiting for a response about whether the box had actually shipped. And I noticed they deleted a lot of the complaints/questions about the September box shipping. If they had given a straight answer that not all boxes shipped the week they said they did, people wouldn't have been questioning. And how does delaying September make it "more fair" to those who got august late. By that thinking none of you get October until Halloween because I still don't have my September box. Ok sorry. End of rant. I am excited by the October contents.


----------



## naturalactions (Oct 1, 2013)

I do like Octobers contents...however....

the value is not very good this month...   Soap - if full, not sample size is $6 Tea Infuser on amazon is $12 Tea, if we get 1 oz is $5 Lip balm is $3   $26....I hope next month is a better value....maybe they blew it all on the facecream from Sept's box...haha


----------



## tiffanys (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks for looking up the value of the contents... excellent point!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks for the warning.  I opted to skip a month - I do not like the main content - and haven't all the other times we got them in this box and others.  Seems to be a popular choice.


----------



## wurly (Oct 2, 2013)

> I do like Octobers contents...however....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I guess this is ok for the year-long subscribers, but for those who have to pay individual months, kind of sucky. I am looking forward to the tea infuser. I don't know about the other stuff. Seems kind of tired. What about the scarves? I liked those a lot.


----------



## Sherr (Oct 2, 2013)

I don't want to upset the tea drinkers â€¦ but I'm sick of teas in boxes.  What about coffee sometimes?


----------



## tiffanys (Oct 2, 2013)

Has anyone tried the moisturizer from the September box?  I just received it and wonder what people think of it before I open it.


----------



## wurly (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sherr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't want to upset the tea drinkers â€¦ but I'm sick of teas in boxes.  What about coffee sometimes?

Yes! I love coffee. I agree. Luckily for me, I'm a fan of fluids. Coffee, tea, hot chocolate, I like them all. But for regular people, so much tea this year.


----------



## jallu (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks for posting the value. I'll be skipping.


----------



## numbersmom (Oct 2, 2013)

> Thanks for posting the value. I'll be skipping.


 Is skipping still an option for annual subscribers? In July I thought about it an there wasn't the option in my acct, so i didn't bother.


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 3, 2013)

> Yes! I love coffee. I agree. Luckily for me, I'm a fan of fluids. Coffee, tea, hot chocolate, I like them all. But for regular people, so much tea this year.Â


 If they send coffee I'll trade someone for all that tea


----------



## amylovescoffee (Oct 3, 2013)

the facial moisturizer actually  doesn't smell so bad out of the jar.  When I smelled the jar I was worried but it just has a bit of a rooibos scent that is not nearly as obnoxious out of the jar in my opinion


----------



## Hipster (Oct 3, 2013)

Still waiting for my box to arrive... 'electronic shipping info received Oct 1' :S Boo. I wholeheartedly agree with the "too much tea" sentiment... we got some in the March box, as well as soap, and then another soap in July, and now again in October! I'm soaped out!


----------



## sj52000 (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *numbersmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jallu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thanks for posting the value. I'll be skipping.
Is skipping still an option for annual subscribers? In July I thought about it an there wasn't the option in my acct, so i didn't bother. 
Skipping is still an option for annual subscribers. I just email them when I want to skip, and they will confirm back via email.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sj52000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Skipping is still an option for annual subscribers. I just email them when I want to skip, and they will confirm back via email.

Quote: Originally Posted by *sj52000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Skipping is still an option for annual subscribers. I just email them when I want to skip, and they will confirm back via email.

They just told me in email that it is not an option (again) for annual subscribers.  Can they change the terms &amp; conditions under which we subscribed like that?  I really dislike this box so much!!!


----------



## chatwithcat (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sj52000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Skipping is still an option for annual subscribers. I just email them when I want to skip, and they will confirm back via email.

I just tried to skip October, and they emailed me saying that skipping is no longer an option. I thought they told us we were still allowed to skip!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chatwithcat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I just tried to skip October, and they emailed me saying that skipping is no longer an option. I thought they told us we were still allowed to skip!

SAME!  They keep changing their minds!


----------



## wurly (Oct 4, 2013)

> SAME! Â They keep changing their minds!


 Sorry, I didn't see that. I don't understand what is going on. I think for annual subscribers they also said we could get a refund of unused months when they switched to the new, better, but secretly still Nya, management. Is it time for some sort of intervention?


----------



## numbersmom (Oct 4, 2013)

> If they send coffee I'll trade someone for all that tea


 Speaking of all the tea, if anyone didn't want their edible green tea we got in July (I think) PM me. I'll trade for it


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 4, 2013)

Yeah, speaking of edible tea, if anyone else still has theirs and wants to donate theirs... my friend is fighting stage 4 ovarian cancer and read that taking in kale and green tea helps fight it.  I gave her mine and suggested she add it to kale smoothies.  Feel free to PM me for more details.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Sorry, I didn't see that. I don't understand what is going on. I think for annual subscribers they also said we could get a refund of unused months when they switched to the new, better, but secretly still Nya, management. Is it time for some sort of intervention?
You're always good at the interventions.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I believe I got another email when I pushed stating that they *may* now agree to allow me skip... but the way it was worded I cannot quite tell.  It sounded a bit contradicting in language (meaning grammar).


----------



## Sherr (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *numbersmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Speaking of all the tea, if anyone didn't want their edible green tea we got in July (I think) PM me. I'll trade for it 

Sorry, that's the only tea that I am consuming because of its purported anti-oxidant properties â€¦ otherwise I would send it your way.  Any other teas are certainly up for trade.  So is my Wella blow-drying hair protector, BTW (from Topbox).


----------



## sj52000 (Oct 4, 2013)

They let me skip September and even sent an email acknowledging the skip was accepted and they extended my subscription a month. Then they sent me the September box, which I received yesterday. When I emailed them to tell them I'd skipped, they said I didn't skip because I wasn't allowed to. I emailed them back and said if they are reneging on the skip option, I want a refund (I'm an annual subscriber). This is absurd - they say we can skip, then take it away, promise it's back for good, take it away. Number 1 - make up your mind, and number 2 honor your word. Sheesh!


----------



## jallu (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *numbersmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Is skipping still an option for annual subscribers? In July I thought about it an there wasn't the option in my acct, so i didn't bother.

My subscription ended in September so "I'll be skipping" meant I won't be purchasing October. I'm not doing another Seasons Box subscription until they get their sh!t together. I'll purchase month to month if the box interests me.


----------



## chatwithcat (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You're always good at the interventions.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I believe I got another email when I pushed stating that they *may* now agree to allow me skip... but the way it was worded I cannot quite tell.  It sounded a bit contradicting in language (meaning grammar).

Same here. It was Nya (surprise, lol), and she said not to worry and they'll figure something out. I really hope they get it together.


----------



## sj52000 (Oct 7, 2013)

I got a response on my request for a refund from my annual subscription since they're now saying we can't skip: 

"We do not refund prepaid memberships as we have never received any of the payments for them. We extended these in good will from previous owners."

_Extended them in good will? _Could you imagine what would happen if they didn't extend them in_ good will?_


----------



## Hipster (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *sj52000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got a response on my request for a refund from my annual subscription since they're now saying we can't skip: 

"We do not refund prepaid memberships as we have never received any of the payments for them. We extended these in good will from previous owners."

_Extended them in good will? _Could you imagine what would happen if they didn't extend them in_ good will?_
Oh my. This does not sound good. For any of us annual subscribers who skipped a box previously, I hope we receive all 12 boxes we prepaid for. But now I'm not going to hold my breath. I know that I'm not going to renew after this whole debacle!


----------



## wurly (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sj52000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a response on my request for a refund from my annual subscription since they're now saying we can't skip: 

"We do not refund prepaid memberships as we have never received any of the payments for them. We extended these in good will from previous owners."

_Extended them in good will? _Could you imagine what would happen if they didn't extend them in_ good will?_

That is absurd. When they bought the business it should have been calculated into the sale price of the business. Come on, we're not morons. Just say what you mean. We got the money, we don't have to please you anymore. At least then we'd know where we stand, instead of this "good will" business. They make it sound like they're just running this business out of the goodness of their hearts.


----------



## amylovescoffee (Oct 7, 2013)

this has kind of spoiled the buying a year in advance option


----------



## wurly (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amylovescoffee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  this has kind of spoiled the buying a year in advance option

Honestly, for me, they spoiled the "buying at all" option for me. I'll ride out the rest of my one-year subscription, but after that I won't renew. They have really ruined a good subscription. I know I sound so negative, but I'm just  being honest with myself.


----------



## numbersmom (Oct 8, 2013)

> this has kind of spoiled the buying a year in advance option


 agreed, would never do it again with a new sub. Not sure other than the January box I would have bought any of them.


----------



## numbersmom (Oct 8, 2013)

I can't believe they would imply the annual subscriber is a charity case. Odds are we will be fighting for any previously skipped boxes since this box is a train wreck. I wonder how many subscribers they didn't get from people reading this past years experience. What I call my, Sub trial avoidance costs, lol.


----------



## Sherr (Oct 8, 2013)

On their website, they're only providing month-to-month subscriptions now.


----------



## tiffanys (Oct 10, 2013)

Did anyone else get an email from Seasonsbox saying "Last Chance!  Sign up now to receive your October Seasonsbox"?  I am a pre-paid year long subscriber.  I didn't indicate I want to skip.  Why wouldn't I get the box?!?!  I am hoping it's just an email glitch.


----------



## naturalactions (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tiffanys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone else get an email from Seasonsbox saying "Last Chance!  Sign up now to receive your October Seasonsbox"?  I am a pre-paid year long subscriber.  I didn't indicate I want to skip.  Why wouldn't I get the box?!?!  I am hoping it's just an email glitch.
I got the same email and I am also an annual subscriber. I don't think they filter emails between those with an account and those who have just signed up for the mailing list. We all get the same emails.


----------



## wurly (Oct 10, 2013)

> I got the same email and I am also an annual subscriber. I don't think they filter emails betweenÂ those with an account and those who have just signed up for the mailing list. We all get the same emails.


 I was thinking the same thing. When are we supposed to get this box?


----------



## farrah3 (Oct 11, 2013)

I hope they ship soon.  I posted a question about when the October box will ship on their FB page &amp; they haven't responded yet.


----------



## Sherr (Oct 17, 2013)

Has anyone else noticed that the SeasonsBox people keep deleting ANY comments off their Facebook page that is even remotely critical?  While I understand they may not want over the top negativity, not all of the comments are unreasonable and it seems to me they would be providing better customer service by just answering some of the comments.  

Do any other companies with FB pages do this, does anyone know?  I think that TopBox tries to answer any and all comments, even when they are critical.


----------



## numbersmom (Oct 17, 2013)

> Has anyone else noticed that the SeasonsBox people keep deleting ANY comments off their Facebook page that is even remotely critical?Â  While I understand they may not want over the top negativity, not all of the comments are unreasonable and it seems to me they would be providing better customer service by just answering some of the comments. Â  Do any other companies with FB pages do this, does anyone know? Â I think that TopBox tries to answer any and all comments, even when they are critical.


 Have you ever read the red carpet thread on here. They did all the time. Any word on shipping yet?


----------



## brandyk (Oct 18, 2013)

i got my box today and my review is scheduled to go up tomorrow, but i'll put the photo in a spoiler. it's appalling. it was worth $18. 



Spoiler



photo





infuser: $12

lip balm: $3

tea: $2 (sample)

soap: $1 (sample)

those are the prices that each producer sells those items for.

 



i would not be surprised if they shut down prior to our annual subscriptions ending (last month should be january right? i feel like i bought in jan &amp; got my first in feb). i feel fortunate that i did pay half price, but wonder about the people who didn't.


----------



## had706 (Oct 18, 2013)

Ugh that October box looks horrible. I think I'm gonna have to take this box off my wish list based upon everything I've read here!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *brandyk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i got my box today and my review is scheduled to go up tomorrow, but i'll put the photo in a spoiler. it's appalling. it was worth $18. 



Spoiler



photo





infuser: $12

lip balm: $3

tea: $2 (sample)

soap: $1 (sample)

those are the prices that each producer sells those items for.

 



i would not be surprised if they shut down prior to our annual subscriptions ending (last month should be january right? i feel like i bought in jan &amp; got my first in feb). i feel fortunate that i did pay half price, but wonder about the people who didn't.
how  did you pay half price? I got it for like $20/month instead of $30/month with the discount but not half.


----------



## Sherr (Oct 18, 2013)

I paid full price for a year.  Not feeling good about that.


----------



## Hipster (Oct 18, 2013)

Very disappointing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I didn't sign up for this box to get samples. Full-sized items have always been their promise!


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 18, 2013)

> Has anyone else noticed that the SeasonsBox people keep deleting ANY comments off their Facebook page that is even remotely critical?Â  While I understand they may not want over the top negativity, not all of the comments are unreasonable and it seems to me they would be providing better customer service by just answering some of the comments. Â  Do any other companies with FB pages do this, does anyone know? Â I think that TopBox tries to answer any and all comments, even when they are critical.


 I did notice that. Maybe I could see deleting stuff from "old management days" but it's everything. Even people just asking about shippiing. If I were a new customer no negative feedback would make me suspicious. Even the best businesses have some negative feedback. And notice that the left that glowing review of their customer service up? This sanitization of the page makes me more nervous than anything else. I'm stuck until Feb though. Any suggestions for a similar box in the same price range? I already have piosugar and conscious box and they have a different "feel"


----------



## Sherr (Oct 18, 2013)

What is a "red carpet thread?"


----------



## brandyk (Oct 18, 2013)

There was a  one day deal in January that was a one year subscription for half price. Conscious Box is definitely not a substitute for the old seasons box. I'll have to think about what is the best approximation. This box should not be on anyone's wishlist. The only reason I continue to review it is because I want people to see the boxes and know that it's not ok. The value is so way off it's not even funny.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 18, 2013)

> What is a "red carpet thread?"


 There is/was a sub box called Red Carpet Box. There was a *lot* of discussion about it around here once upon a time. It was a *debacle*.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 18, 2013)

Wow.  I'm so shocked to see this box.  And to see a tea sample.  People paid for full items.  I shouldn't have skipped - seeing as how you mentioned - this company will not last long enough to fulfill my subscription as it is now supposed to last to through Feb. I'm doubtful it will.


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 18, 2013)

I can't believe the tea is a sample. What crap. I'll review it as soon as I get it to spread the word. Though I don't have a shipping notice yet. I think we need to start a facebook page so we can post complaints


----------



## amylovescoffee (Oct 18, 2013)

I received my box yesterday.  very disappointing.  I'm not sure what all happened but this sub is going downhill fast


----------



## SubJunkie (Oct 18, 2013)

This box is definitely not worth what we paid and my chapstick was open not even sealed


----------



## farrah3 (Oct 18, 2013)

I just checked &amp; they deleted my comments from their FB page too!!!!  Ggrrrrrrr!  Super disappointed this month.


----------



## Sherr (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


There is/was a sub box called Red Carpet Box. There was a *lot* of discussion about it around here once upon a time. It was a *debacle*.
Thanks for the direction.  Sigh, that was a mildly depressing read â€¦ I could only stick out the first 10 pages.  I  hate it when people behave so badly.  I can see why a previous poster brought it up, and the similarities with SB are just sad b/c I think Agnes started something really special.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *farrah3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just checked &amp; they deleted my comments from their FB page too!!!!  Ggrrrrrrr!  Super disappointed this month.
It's kind of entertaining. We should all keep writing on their FB page and watch them delete it.  They clearly don't care that they are upsetting their customers.  Guess it's a pretty strong sign.  Maybe the business wasn't turning around.  Maybe it's just completing it's obligations?


----------



## kitnmitns (Oct 18, 2013)

I was really surprised by my box today too.  On the upside, I liked the lip balm....


----------



## kitnmitns (Oct 18, 2013)

**IMPORTANT**  I just had a strong allergic reaction to the soap.  I do not know specifically what ingredient(s) I am reacting to, but I wanted to give you all a heads up.


----------



## farrah3 (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  **IMPORTANT**  I just had a strong allergic reaction to the soap.  I do not know specifically what ingredient(s) I am reacting to, but I wanted to give you all a heads up.
Thanks for the heads up.

The tea was good.  I think it was the most expensive cup of tea I've ever had, especially since there was only enough to make 1 cup.


----------



## numbersmom (Oct 18, 2013)

> Thanks for the direction. Â Sigh, that was a mildly depressing read â€¦ I could only stick out the first 10 pages. Â I Â hate it when people behave so badly. Â I can see why a previous poster brought it up, and the similarities with SB are just sad b/c I think Agnes started something really special.Â


 Yes, this reminds me of them. In January I was so new to the sub box concept I didn't really consider the risk of paying for a year up front. Then in April I read what was happening and started to get concerned. I'm actually a little surprised we got this many months out of it. So sad!


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  **IMPORTANT**  I just had a strong allergic reaction to the soap.  I do not know specifically what ingredient(s) I am reacting to, but I wanted to give you all a heads up.

I'll keep that in mind. Yikes!


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's kind of entertaining. We should all keep writing on their FB page and watch them delete it.  They clearly don't care that they are upsetting their customers.  Guess it's a pretty strong sign.  Maybe the business wasn't turning around.  Maybe it's just completing it's obligations?
I posted that I hadn't gotten a shipping notice and they said that I shouldn't post that stuff on their page. Whatever. My box showed up today without a shipping notice. What a sad box. They could have at least thrown in two lip balms.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *numbersmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

 In January I was so new to the sub box concept I didn't really consider the risk of paying for a year up front. Then in April I read what was happening and started to get concerned. I'm actually a little surprised we got this many months out of it. So sad!
This sounds as though it could have been written by me!  Exactly my story.  I was so naive to the whole sub box back then.  Could kick myself for buying into a year with these guys. I tried one month of an awful dog box that only lasted a few months back then too (their "CS" was rude - it was really a sister who was a hair stylist). I was giving the newbies a go back then.  I enjoyed the first 3 months with this box - only.


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 18, 2013)

This is the first box I've been really disappointed in. I know people complained before but I never had any shipping delays with the "old management." Ironic. What a fiasco. Learned my lesson about 1 year subs. Such a bummer because it really feels like a gift when it comes and it's been paid for well before.


----------



## EmGee (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sherr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone else noticed that the SeasonsBox people keep deleting ANY comments off their Facebook page that is even remotely critical?  While I understand they may not want over the top negativity, not all of the comments are unreasonable and it seems to me they would be providing better customer service by just answering some of the comments.  

Do any other companies with FB pages do this, does anyone know?  I think that TopBox tries to answer any and all comments, even when they are critical.
Yes!

Glossybox Canada had banned me from their site. My only "bad" comment was that I did not like one of my boxes as much.

Apparently in their "rules" you were not allowed to post things about competitors or that makes the glossybox look bad.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 20, 2013)

I dont even know what to do or say about this box anymore.  I wrote to them when they released this month's box and opted to skip.  They told me it's not an option.  I countered them - citing their back and forth responses on this recently as well as the terms in which we signed the annual subscription.  Nya confirmed I could skip this one time since I wrote before they started shipping.  I confirmed again that I would be skipping October and extending to Feb - and she stated yes, that is true.  Somehow, I received my box this month yesterday.  I haven't opened it (or written to them yet).  This is exhausting.


----------



## wurly (Oct 20, 2013)

> So I'm a doofus and don't know how to take a screen shot, but now it feels like a game â€¦ how long will this comment stay up? (It's already been six hours.). I don't know if this makes me a terrible person or just a really good reader, but I added this just now... Rachel Kao "Each month we carefully compile 3-5 luxurious seasonal must-have full size products for your home, body, and spirit -" hmmm, it looks like the sample sizes in this month's box fall short of the promise. Why is that? Like Â· Reply Â· a few seconds ago *SeasonsBox* October 1
> With October comes the official arrival of Autumn! The local farmerâ€™s markets become an abundant array of pumpkins, apples and beautiful speckled gourds. We begin to crave warm spiced beverages to sip on while curled up with a blanket and a good book. Weâ€™ve chosen items for the October box to get you in the mood to welcome the comforts of the changing season! The October SeasonsBox is here and truly inspired by our customers suggestions and feedback. Curated perfectly to the Fall Season.Â  ***Seasonsbox Staff***
> LikeÂ Â·Â Â Â·Â Share
> 
> ...


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 20, 2013)

Well done. I sent them an email but didn't post on facebook this time. Maybe I will if I don't get a response. Who is this Ami that is there big cheerleader I wonder? Is she even a real subscriber?? I'm suspicious...


----------



## Sherr (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't know if this makes me a terrible person or just a really good reader, but I added this just now...Rachel Kao "Each month we carefully compile 3-5 luxurious seasonal must-have full size products for your home, body, and spirit -" hmmm, it looks like the sample sizes in this month's box fall short of the promise. Why is that?Like Â· Reply Â· a few seconds ago  
Rachel, Your comment is still up but the other one - politely critical - has been deleted.  I'm really wondering who this "new management" is.


----------



## tiffanys (Oct 21, 2013)

Is anyone still waiting for the October box?  I haven't received it yet.


----------



## Hipster (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm still waiting for mine (but I'm in Canada, so I'm used to it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />). No tracking email either.


----------



## tiffanys (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks... I'm in the US, outside of Chicago.  While I'm not overly excited by the box, especially in light of the fact that some items are sample sized, I would like to actually receive it!


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 21, 2013)

> Thanks... I'm in the US, outside of Chicago.Â  While I'm not overly excited by the box, especially in light of the fact that some items are sample sized, I would like to actually receive it!


I'm also outside Chicago and mine showed up Friday with no shipping notice


----------



## tiffanys (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm also outside Chicago and mine showed up Friday with no shipping notice
Thanks.  I sent an email inquiring about shipping.


----------



## numbersmom (Oct 22, 2013)

> Thanks.Â  I sent an email inquiring about shipping.


 I am usually one of the first to receive my box and I haven't gotten mine yet either. Did they respond to your email?


----------



## tiffanys (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *numbersmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I am usually one of the first to receive my box and I haven't gotten mine yet either. Did they respond to your email?
No, they have not replied.


----------



## Hipster (Oct 22, 2013)

Hmmm, just checked their FB page and I see that we can no longer makes posts on their page, just comments on Seasonsbox's posts. That's one way to eliminate "mean" posts I suppose. Hoo boy.


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 22, 2013)

Now we just make them on the posts.


----------



## cekerley (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm the author of the politely critical post, which is still visible to me. Is it possible that they could block others from seeing it without deleting it? I hate to post on Facebook, but I've sent them several emails inquiring about what expect henceforth (samples? Full size? Large discrepancies between MSRP and sub price?) with no substantial response, only vague political responses that avoid answering the question. Looks like the writings on the wall for this sub. Any suggestions out there for a popsugary eco-friendly box?


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 22, 2013)

I don't think they can block your post but maybe. If they are going to that trouble they would probably just delete. I agree about the vague answers and that's just upsetting people and causing the critical comments.


----------



## wurly (Oct 23, 2013)

> Rachel, Your comment is still up but the other one - politely critical - has been deleted. Â I'm really wondering who this "new management" is.


 My comment includes a quote directly from the facebook site, the information section. It actually says 3-5 full size products. They don't even read their own marketing. I got home from a business trip last night and saw my box had arrived. Did not even bother to open it. Sad. I used to tear into the old seasonsboxes.


----------



## Sherr (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That is absurd. When they bought the business it should have been calculated into the sale price of the business. Come on, we're not morons. Just say what you mean. We got the money, we don't have to please you anymore. At least then we'd know where we stand, instead of this "good will" business. They make it sound like they're just running this business out of the goodness of their hearts. 
I think Agnes really cared about the company, and its reputation.  I am not sure the second and third set of owners do.  The third set in particular has been inconsistent with their initial statements about the company and their more recent behaviour regarding samples in their boxes and lack of customer service.  I found the following on the internet â€¦ SB was sold in September for $3,500.  That does not seem like a lot of money, especially when they were supposedly generating revenue in the tens of thousands at the beginning of 2013.  See for yourself.  Perhaps this explains a lot.

https://flippa.com/2962110-pr-3-site-with-5-250-uniques-mo-making-12-000-mo
 
Description
Priced to Sell: Lifestyle subscription business that ships monthly products to a loyal fast growing customer base. We generate about $12,000 on average in revenue each month. Between Feb and Mar we generated $34,000+, and between Jan and Mar we generated $56,000+ in revenue (have proof).

I'm looking for a smooth transaction with a serious buyer that wants to take the business to the next level.  I am pregnant with twins and in addition to running other e-commerce sites I cannot give this growing business the attention that it needs. 

What you are purchasing:

- Recurring Monthly Revenue

- Exclusive Marketing Partnerships

- Already Negotiated Pricing with Vendors

- Broad Brand Recognition Across Multiple Targeted Channels.

- Custom Engineered Platform, Domain, etc

- Unique First to Market Idea

Reasons for sale:  I purchased this company on flippa 5 months ago and subsequently I am pregnant with Twins.  I am not looking to be greedy I would just like to see this in the hands of someone who can take it to the level it should be.  I have made some improvements by customizing boxes and hiring a logisitics company.  All you need to do is find the vendors and email the orders. This is the perfect time to sell the business considering I will offer 15 days of training, teaching the ins and outs of the business, the operations..etc.

I will sign a non-compete.

Serious seller looking for serious buyers ONLY. I recommend that someone who purchases this is able to oversee a developer fluent in PHP


----------



## tiffanys (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sherr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think Agnes really cared about the company, and its reputation.  I am not sure the second and third set of owners do.  The third set in particular has been inconsistent with their initial statements about the company and their more recent behaviour regarding samples in their boxes and lack of customer service.  I found the following on the internet â€¦ SB was sold in September for $3,500.  That does not seem like a lot of money, especially when they were supposedly generating revenue in the tens of thousands at the beginning of 2013.  See for yourself.  Perhaps this explains a lot.

https://flippa.com/2962110-pr-3-site-with-5-250-uniques-mo-making-12-000-mo
 
Description
Priced to Sell: Lifestyle subscription business that ships monthly products to a loyal fast growing customer base. We generate about $12,000 on average in revenue each month. Between Feb and Mar we generated $34,000+, and between Jan and Mar we generated $56,000+ in revenue (have proof).

I'm looking for a smooth transaction with a serious buyer that wants to take the business to the next level.  I am pregnant with twins and in addition to running other e-commerce sites I cannot give this growing business the attention that it needs.

What you are purchasing:

- Recurring Monthly Revenue

- Exclusive Marketing Partnerships

- Already Negotiated Pricing with Vendors

- Broad Brand Recognition Across Multiple Targeted Channels.

- Custom Engineered Platform, Domain, etc

- Unique First to Market Idea

Reasons for sale:  I purchased this company on flippa 5 months ago and subsequently I am pregnant with Twins.  I am not looking to be greedy I would just like to see this in the hands of someone who can take it to the level it should be.  I have made some improvements by customizing boxes and hiring a logisitics company.  All you need to do is find the vendors and email the orders. This is the perfect time to sell the business considering I will offer 15 days of training, teaching the ins and outs of the business, the operations..etc.

I will sign a non-compete.

Serious seller looking for serious buyers ONLY. I recommend that someone who purchases this is able to oversee a developer fluent in PHP
Wow - very interesting info!

BTW - still no October box, and still no reply to my email.  Also, as a pre-paid year long subscriber, one of the perks was supposed to be purchasing items from boxes at a discount... .the shop portion of their website has not been updated with any boxes since March and most of the items in the shop portion of the site are sold out, which is just another disappointment.


----------



## tiffanys (Oct 23, 2013)

Box showed up today.  Wow - it's even more disappointing in my hands.  My soap was thrown in the box with no wrapper.  The lip balm smells interesting, but has Coconut Oil in it so I will not be using it.  The sample of tea... are you kidding me... is just packaged in a zip loc bag?!?!?!  I opened the zip loc bag and the tea has zero smell.  How old is this sample?  Really... come on!  It will be thrown away.  So, I sure did pay a lot for a tea infuser.  Another Seasonsbox disappointment.


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 23, 2013)

Wow at least my tea smelled good.


----------



## farrah3 (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cekerley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm the author of the politely critical post, which is still visible to me. Is it possible that they could block others from seeing it without deleting it? I hate to post on Facebook, but I've sent them several emails inquiring about what expect henceforth (samples? Full size? Large discrepancies between MSRP and sub price?) with no substantial response, only vague political responses that avoid answering the question. Looks like the writings on the wall for this sub. Any suggestions out there for a popsugary eco-friendly box?
I just signed up for this one:

http://www.homegrowncollective.com/


----------



## amylovescoffee (Oct 23, 2013)

makes you wonder what their cost really is; these boxes are such a good way for companies to get their names out there- I wonder what Seasonsbox paid for the items or if the company submitting items had to pay a fee to have them included.  I'm not sure they are going to be able to recover from this


----------



## amylovescoffee (Oct 23, 2013)

another interesting thought: none of the subscription blogs I read have reviewed this product, probably no review ='s no good news


----------



## kitnmitns (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amylovescoffee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  another interesting thought: none of the subscription blogs I read have reviewed this product, probably no review ='s no good news
I stopped discussing Seasonsbox on my blog because I did not want anything signing up under a possible mistaken assumption that I was endorsing them. I actually say this on a page on my blog where I state the boxes I sub to.  That is how strongly I feel about it.


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 23, 2013)

> I stopped discussing Seasonsbox on my blog because I did not want anything signing up under a possible mistaken assumption that I was endorsing them. I actually say this on a page on my blog where I state the boxes I sub to.Â  That is how strongly I feel about it.


 I was going back and forth on whether to review it myself.


----------



## kitnmitns (Oct 23, 2013)

I understand :-(


----------



## numbersmom (Oct 23, 2013)

Fyi, they are claiming the revenues in the time frame when the annual sub was deeply discounted. And someone already mentioned the buyer didn't get that revenue but still sends the boxes. So the revenues were inflated by the sale of the annual purchases. And I would doubt they get many more. The box with the scarf, I think April, the scarf makers posted on their site they were contacted for 500 scarfs. (if half the subscriber were annual from the discounted promo $250*250=$62,500) close the their claim. The problem is the revenue didn't transfer with the purchaser of the company, but the continued cost probably did, so they will have to send cheap boxes to cover the purchased obligation. This is strictly my opinion.


----------



## numbersmom (Oct 23, 2013)

And, I still don't have my sad box.


----------



## Amanda2 (Oct 23, 2013)

Used to love getting my Seasons box but with so many issues so I had to cancel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I've been signed up with Hammock Pack for a few months and I am really pleased. I would recommend them


----------



## Sherr (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *numbersmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Fyi, they are claiming the revenues in the time frame when the annual sub was deeply discounted. And someone already mentioned the buyer didn't get that revenue but still sends the boxes. So the revenues were inflated by the sale of the annual purchases. And I would doubt they get many more. The box with the scarf, I think April, the scarf makers posted on their site they were contacted for 500 scarfs. (if half the subscriber were annual from the discounted promo $250*250=$62,500) close the their claim. The problem is the revenue didn't transfer with the purchaser of the company, but the continued cost probably did, so they will have to send cheap boxes to cover the purchased obligation.

This is strictly my opinion.
So are you saying that Agnes "took the money and ran?"  So to speak.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sherr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So are you saying that Agnes "took the money and ran?"  So to speak.
I doubt people would buy a business and not do figures.  they are trying to pass the buck and shirk responsibilities.  I'm actually embarrassed that I bought a year's subscription now.


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 24, 2013)

Businesses get sold all the time and survive, often with very little change to the consumer. When it's done smartly. I think Agnes got in over her head and did the responsible thing. It's the buyers that are to blame.


----------



## wurly (Oct 24, 2013)

Did anyone else get 2 teas? I received 2 pouches of tea, same flavor. But otherwise, the same. Tiny lip balm, sliver of soap, and tea infuser. Seriously lame. Feels like a sample box. But I received it packed in that crinkley brown paper, not the wadded up brown paper they have been using. Trying to be luxurious? Oh well, just November, December and January to get through. Then no more Seasonsbox.


----------



## numbersmom (Oct 24, 2013)

> I doubt people would buy a business and not do figures. Â they are trying to pass the buck and shirk responsibilities. Â I'm actually embarrassed that I bought a year's subscription now.


 I would say a sense of adventure and being financially savvy are completely different things. The financial bust was due to shark lenders and people buying houses they couldn't afford. So I absolutely believe people would buy a business not understanding the full concept. And trust me, I completely regret buying a year also!


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 25, 2013)

I think these owners should be compared to people who bought houses they couldn't afford. I get the feeling they had no idea what they were getting into. No more 1 years except established subs and even then proceed with caution.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 25, 2013)

I work for a company that leases equipment to mainly businesses. Not a week goes by where we don't get a letter from Company A because they bought Company B -- and they claim they only bought Company B's assets, not the liabilities, so they shouldn't be responsible for the lease contract of Company B. The whole annual subscriber thing reminds me of that: Annual subs are basically a liability for the buyer because those subs are not bringing in any more revenue.


----------



## wurly (Oct 25, 2013)

> I work for a company that leases equipment to mainly businesses. Not a week goes by where we don't get a letter from Company A because they bought Company B -- and they claim they only bought Company B's assets, not the liabilities, so they shouldn't be responsible for the lease contract of Company B. The whole annual subscriber thing reminds me of that: Annual subs are basically a liability for the buyer because those subs are not bringing in any more revenue.


 Yes, I have heard that often in mergers and acquisitions. However, it is pretty rare for a company to not have liabilities, and seems disingenuous that an acquiring company would not consider the ramifications even if the seller was ony selling the assets. Otherwise, you would buy a company to break it up, not continue to use the brand. How do you consider goodwill as an asset if you don't calculate liabilities?


----------



## Sherr (Oct 25, 2013)

I have become morbidly interested in following this debacle on FB.  Hope I am not offending anyone.  Here is the latest, it's been up for about four hours.  I removed the last name for privacy reasons.

Maria WHAT A DISGUSTING BOX THIS MONTH! VALUE $21 - You should be ashamed of yourselves! I've done a Youtube video and letting everyone know what terrible customer service you have!
Like Â· Reply Â· 1 Â· 4 hours ago


----------



## Sherr (Oct 25, 2013)

Another one, it's a little mean â€¦ but also a little funny.


 
Jessica Your team picked perfect stuff for October good job!!! 
Like Â· Reply Â· 2 Â· October 1 at 3:37pm via mobile
    
Maria  Are you on crack? 
Like Â· 4 hours ago


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 25, 2013)

> I have become morbidly interested in following this debacle on FB. Â Hope I am not offending anyone. Â Here is the latest, it's been up for about four hours. Â I removed the last name for privacy reasons. Maria WHAT A DISGUSTING BOX THIS MONTH! VALUE $21 - You should be ashamed of yourselves! I've done a Youtube video and letting everyone know what terrible customer service you have!
> LikeÂ Â·Â ReplyÂ Â·Â 1 Â Â·Â 4 hours ago


 I'm with you. I can't stop looking.


----------



## cekerley (Oct 25, 2013)

> I was going back and forth on whether to review it myself.


 I would absolutely review if I had a blog! Save other unsuspecting people from this headache (and lost cash). Please do for the sake of others!! In other news, I've been trying since I received my box to cancel and they keep telling me to do it on the website. They refuse to do it manually... Hmm... Anyone know how to cancel?


----------



## cekerley (Oct 25, 2013)

> I'm with you. I can't stop looking.


Seems to have been taken down now. Guessing the comments on the public auction page regarding Facebook comments is why they are policing so heavily.


----------



## wurly (Oct 25, 2013)

> Another one, it's a little mean â€¦ but also a little funny.
> 
> Jessica Your team picked perfect stuff for October good job!!!
> LikeÂ Â·Â ReplyÂ Â·Â 2 Â Â·Â October 1 at 3:37pmÂ viaÂ mobile
> ...


 Is Maria on MUT? If she's not she needs to be. Funny!!!!


----------



## Sherr (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Is Maria on MUT? If she's not she needs to be. Funny!!!!
Sorry, what is MUT?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 25, 2013)

> > Is Maria on MUT? If she's not she needs to be. Funny!!!!
> 
> 
> Sorry, what is MUT?


 MUT is the shortcut for saying MakeUpTalk. Don't worry - that question gets asked more often than you would think.


----------



## Sherr (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


MUT is the shortcut for saying MakeUpTalk. Don't worry - that question gets asked more often than you would think.
Doh.  Thanks.


----------



## Sherr (Oct 26, 2013)

Wow.  This Maria really delivered, see below for her YouTube take down:

 
Hopefully she wil show up on MUT soon.


----------



## wurly (Oct 26, 2013)

Here is the breakdown in value that I estimated, using per ounce rate for sample sizes

lip balm $3.00

tea 0.3 ounce for $5 per ounce, or $1.50

soap 1.0 ounce for $1 per 1.2 ounce sample, or $0.83

tea infuser $12.00

Total value $17.33, with 2 full size items, and 2 sample size items.

In their facebook promotional language, they promise 3-5 full-size items every month. Sad sad sad.


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 26, 2013)

> Here is the breakdown in value that I estimated, using per ounce rate for sample sizes lip balm $3.00 tea 0.3 ounce for $5 per ounce, or $1.50 soap 1.0 ounce for $1 per 1.2 ounce sample, or $0.83 tea infuser $12.00 Total value $17.33, with 2 full size items, and 2 sample size items. In their facebook promotional language, they promise 3-5 full-size items every month. Sad sad sad.


 I don't normally do values in my blog reviews but I think I am going to review this and include this time. It's just sad. Only the first box if FFF was worse and that's because I got those butt ugly yellow earrings.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is the breakdown in value that I estimated, using per ounce rate for sample sizes

lip balm $3.00

tea 0.3 ounce for $5 per ounce, or $1.50

soap 1.0 ounce for $1 per 1.2 ounce sample, or $0.83

tea infuser $12.00

Total value $17.33, with 2 full size items, and 2 sample size items.

In their facebook promotional language, they promise 3-5 full-size items every month. Sad sad sad.
That is bad. I would suggest all of you appeal with your credit cards as you can. It worked for me with a Total Beauty Collection that was worth about 1/2 advertised price.


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 30, 2013)

Has anyone found a good replacement for this? Maybe Hammock Pack? Though it looks like theyinclude food all the time. Maybe I'll stick with Yuzen. If only the were monthly...


----------



## Sherr (Oct 30, 2013)

I had thought Escape Monthly would be a possibility, but it's not receiving the best of reviews.


----------



## brandyk (Oct 30, 2013)

I review on my blog, and state how terrible it is every time I do it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I just saw a Hammock Pack review, it's kinda low value for $30 as well (at least there aren't any changes).  Escape Monthly is fine if they weren't so sketchy about the way they claim value, etc.


----------



## Hipster (Oct 30, 2013)

If this box does go belly-up, I don't think there are many Canadian replacements out there so that will be sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But it's still around (for now) so I'm hoping we'll see some November spoilers in the next day or so. Fingers crossed that it's more than a cup of tea and a sliver of soap! LOL


----------



## wurly (Oct 30, 2013)

And yet another lip balm.


----------



## kitnmitns (Oct 30, 2013)

> And yet another lip balm.


 ?


----------



## farrah3 (Oct 31, 2013)

Wonder if they are going to post the November box tomorrow.........

or take down their website.

Hmmmmmm.....


----------



## melanie0971 (Nov 1, 2013)

Site still up but says October still.


----------



## amylovescoffee (Nov 1, 2013)

nothing on fb yet


----------



## Sherr (Nov 2, 2013)

November is up, and â€¦ it looks good.


----------



## numbersmom (Nov 2, 2013)

> November is up, and â€¦ it looks good.


 Agreed, think this is a great mix of products for the month, I'll try to figure out if the value is there and post.


----------



## numbersmom (Nov 2, 2013)

Shampoo and Conditioner $18 Loofah $1.45 Foot cream $8 Shower tablet $2 So basically a $30 value which is more then I paid for box with 1 yr sub and I will use every product. So I'm happy!


----------



## numbersmom (Nov 2, 2013)

Most of the products are from etsy and this shop: http://www.etsy.com/shop/greenbubbleshome Would luv if this is in next months: http://www.etsy.com/listing/78906713/brown-sugar-scrub-sweet-pumpkin-all


----------



## cekerley (Nov 2, 2013)

Found this listing on Etsy which gives us some insight into the biz... Coincidence? http://www.etsy.com/listing/167620212/reserve-listing-for-holly?ref=cat_gallery_6


----------



## Sherr (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cekerley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Found this listing on Etsy which gives us some insight into the biz... Coincidence?

http://www.etsy.com/listing/167620212/reserve-listing-for-holly?ref=cat_gallery_6
Very, very interesting â€¦ good catch!


----------



## Sherr (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *numbersmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Shampoo and Conditioner $18
Loofah $1.45
Foot cream $8
Shower tablet $2
So basically a $30 value which is more then I paid for box with 1 yr sub and I will use every product. So I'm happy!

Thanks!


----------



## melanie0971 (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *numbersmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Shampoo and Conditioner $18
Loofah $1.45
Foot cream $8
Shower tablet $2
So basically a $30 value which is more then I paid for box with 1 yr sub and I will use every product. So I'm happy!

As long as they are full size... Thanks for posting the value!


----------



## virgostar (Nov 2, 2013)

For those of you who don't want to search through the listings, I made a chart. I picked a random link for the loofah because there are a lot of wholesale sites that sell them. 
Conditioner

http://www.etsy.com/listing/99536011/hair-conditioner-honey-patchouli-organic

Shampoo

http://www.etsy.com/listing/99535573/shampoo-honey-patchouli-organic-with

Foot soak

http://www.etsy.com/listing/78067343/foot-soak-lemon-chamomile-8-oz-tired                   

Steam tablet

http://www.etsy.com/listing/155726031/sinus-blend-shower-tablets

Loofah

http://store.organicwholesaleclub.com/earth-therapeutics-5-loofah-sponge--1xloofah-p3078.aspx


Quote:

Originally Posted by *cekerley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Found this listing on Etsy which gives us some insight into the biz... Coincidence?

http://www.etsy.com/listing/167620212/reserve-listing-for-holly?ref=cat_gallery_6

It works out to be 60% off retail.


----------



## brandyk (Nov 2, 2013)

this looks REALLY good. i was actually about to buy hubby some more deo but i notice that etsy shop sells... i may hold off for a potential coupon to use there. i am excited to try the hair products!


----------



## cekerley (Nov 2, 2013)

> Very, very interesting â€¦ good catch!


 No surprise they are getting wholesale prices (as they should, if they want any profit margin). What really piqued my interest was the quantity - only 300.


----------



## EmGee (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cekerley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I would absolutely review if I had a blog! Save other unsuspecting people from this headache (and lost cash). Please do for the sake of others!!

In other news, I've been trying since I received my box to cancel and they keep telling me to do it on the website. They refuse to do it manually... Hmm... Anyone know how to cancel?
I'm not very motivated to post on the last 3 seasonsbox I got on my blog.

Usually I post what I get the same day or week and these sad looking boxes are still sitting here.

I can't wait for my sub to be over.

I have until Feb, so it better be good.

Whats up with the sliver of soap, how can they be so cheap?

I'm more exited by a trial size of face cream I got last week that has majorly helped me.


----------



## Hipster (Nov 3, 2013)

Nice themed box!  Hopefully these are full-size as shown and not just samples (like we got in October). Crossing my fingers this trend continues and we'll get great curated boxes in the future.


----------



## wurly (Nov 9, 2013)

Has anyone received any notices for shipping? I was hoping for some boxes to be shipped soon.


----------



## numbersmom (Nov 9, 2013)

> > Found this listing on Etsy which gives us some insight into the biz... Coincidence? http://www.etsy.com/listing/167620212/reserve-listing-for-holly?ref=cat_gallery_6
> 
> 
> Has anyone received any notices for shipping? I was hoping for some boxes to be shipped soon.


 Doubtful, the order listed above says shampoo and conditioners don't even ship from distributor until November 13th. So this box prob won't come until end of the month.


----------



## melanie0971 (Nov 9, 2013)

Remember when they said they were going to start shipping on the 10th after they got caught up with the September boxes. Ha


----------



## EmGee (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *numbersmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Doubtful, the order listed above says shampoo and conditioners don't even ship from distributor until November 13th. So this box prob won't come until end of the month.
It looks like it is one lady who makes everything from home, I think?

I read her Etsy description and she has a family and kids too.

I asked to skip this box as I hate lavender and patchouli.

Just got a confirmation that I am skipping Nov, but they never addressed my skipped box from spring or when my Sub ends.

Starting to really hate this company now!


----------



## subscriptiongrl (Nov 10, 2013)

I dont think this is seasonsbox order seasonsbox has over 2k members i know this because they ordered from us before. I have a small business and 90% of our business is wholesale from spas, retail stores, and corporate gifting. Many companies change management several times im glad seasonsbox was at least upfront about it. I have hope for them and the november box looks really nice.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *subscriptiongrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I dont think this is seasonsbox order seasonsbox has over 2k members i know this because they ordered from us before. I have a small business and 90% of our business is wholesale from spas, retail stores, and corporate gifting. Many companies change management several times im glad seasonsbox was at least upfront about it. I have hope for them and the november box looks really nice.
Welcome to MUT.  Your first post. Just joined yesterday.  These forums can be good in terms of communication for times when communication to customers has lacked in the past.  Your background sounds interesting - and many of us can learn from you.  There have been mixed experiences with this subscription.


----------



## melanie0971 (Nov 19, 2013)

Anything?


----------



## naturalactions (Nov 19, 2013)

They just posted on Facebook that November boxes just started shipping. I first checked the website and the security certificate is now expired and it still shows October products. I hope that it's an oversite and not a sign of things to come...I like the theme of this months box, but I am curious to see if they are going to be full sized products...not that it matters much for me as I am stuck until April anyway.


----------



## melanie0971 (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks! They must have posted right after I looked. Yeah I'm curios but I'm only stuck until January.


----------



## tiffanys (Nov 20, 2013)

I got a shipment notification this morning.


----------



## naturalactions (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tiffanys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a shipment notification this morning.
Me too.


----------



## melanie0971 (Nov 20, 2013)

Same here but can't track yet.


----------



## wurly (Nov 22, 2013)

I just got mine. Looks like everything's full size. Sorry can't post picture right now. Not a bad box. Will post as soon as I can.


----------



## melanie0971 (Nov 22, 2013)

> I just got mine. Looks like everything's full size. Sorry can't post picture right now. Not a bad box. Will post as soon as I can.


Good to hear.


----------



## Sherr (Nov 22, 2013)

I agree ... Good news (I'm living vicariously through you as I won't receive mine for ages).


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got mine. Looks like everything's full size. Sorry can't post picture right now. Not a bad box. Will post as soon as I can.





Here you go


----------



## numbersmom (Nov 25, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I'm excited for this one to come! That pic makes it look really special this month.


----------



## melanie0971 (Nov 25, 2013)

> I'm excited for this one to come! That pic makes it look really special this month.


mine came Friday and it's a lot closer to what I used to expect from seasons box one shower bomb was crumbling but other than that a good box.


----------



## subscriptiongrl (Nov 25, 2013)

I loved the shampoo and conditioner I just tried it last night my hair feels and smells great!


----------



## numbersmom (Nov 25, 2013)

I can't wait but I think my box is coming over the holiday. So I won't get until after Saturday with traveling.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cekerley (Nov 27, 2013)

Anyone out there cancel their subscription after the uber disappointing October box, only to get charged? I found the unpleasant surprise last Thursday of being charged for a SIX MONTH prepaid subscription after canceling my subscription AND having them confirm the cancellation via email last month. I've emailed a couple times with no response and no refund. Any suggestions? Is it possible to report them to the BBB? I'm going to try to file a dispute with my credit card to recover the hundreds of dollars in unauthorized charges.


----------



## jallu (Nov 27, 2013)

Go the credit card dispute route. It will be quick and easy, especially since you have proof of cancellation. The BBB has no authority to do anything to the business. They are simply a non-profit advisory board.


----------



## numbersmom (Nov 27, 2013)

> Anyone out there cancel their subscription after the uber disappointing October box, only to get charged? I found the unpleasant surprise last Thursday of being charged for a SIX MONTH prepaid subscription after canceling my subscription AND having them confirm the cancellation via email last month. I've emailed a couple times with no response and no refund. Any suggestions? Is it possible to report them to the BBB? I'm going to try to file a dispute with my credit card to recover the hundreds of dollars in unauthorized charges.


 Agree with [@]jallu[/@] CC dispute is slam dunk with cxl confirmation. They did this to my neighbor with a three month sub but she was nicer then I would have been. She told them it happened but said she would keep it for those three extra months but don't charge her again. Not sure if that worked out or not.


----------



## amylovescoffee (Nov 27, 2013)

I think the shampoo smells a little weird on me but it is very moisturizing!


----------



## Sherr (Nov 29, 2013)

I received my November box today and I like it!  Hope this trend continues (and the new owner made the shower balls, I think).


----------



## Glossygirl (Nov 29, 2013)

> I received my November box today and I like it! Â Hope this trend continues (and the new owner made the shower balls, I think).


 Did you get a shipping notice or did it just show up ?


----------



## numbersmom (Nov 29, 2013)

> Did you get a shipping notice or did it just show up ?


 I received a shipping notice sometime last week.


----------



## numbersmom (Nov 29, 2013)

> I received my November box today and I like it! Â Hope this trend continues (and the new owner made the shower balls, I think).


 How come you think the owner made them? My box is back at home waiting for me so I haven't seen them yet.


----------



## virgostar (Nov 30, 2013)

> I received my November box today and I like it! Â Hope this trend continues (and the new owner made the shower balls, I think).


 I think the steam tablets came from here:http://www.etsy.com/listing/155726031/sinus-blend-shower-tablets


----------



## Glossygirl (Nov 30, 2013)

Has anybody else (besides me) not gotten a shipping notice for the November box? I sent seasonsbox a message on Facebook but have not gotten back a reply yet.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 30, 2013)

I just subscribed and just a little uneasy after reading everyone's remarks. Does anyone have anything good to say about this box? I hope? It sounded good on subscription addiction so I was hoping?


----------



## LucysKeeper (Nov 30, 2013)

> Anyone out there cancel their subscription after the uber disappointing October box, only to get charged? I found the unpleasant surprise last Thursday of being charged for a SIX MONTH prepaid subscription after canceling my subscription AND having them confirm the cancellation via email last month. I've emailed a couple times with no response and no refund. Any suggestions? Is it possible to report them to the BBB? I'm going to try to file a dispute with my credit card to recover the hundreds of dollars in unauthorized charges.


 I agree to go to your cc company but I will add, when I had issues with getting my last box in June I filed a bbb complaint (they kept promising it was sent but weeks went by with nothing and then they stopped responding to my emails). Filing the bbb complaint did get Seasonsbox to finally respond and issue me a refund


----------



## biancardi (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone found a good replacement for this? Maybe Hammock Pack? Though it looks like theyinclude food all the time. Maybe I'll stick with Yuzen. If only the were monthly...
if you are looking for eco-friendly boxes, try eco-emi.  It is 15.00 monthly &amp; I love it.  Never been disappointed by them


----------



## melanie0971 (Dec 2, 2013)

> if you are looking for eco-friendly boxes, try eco-emi.Â  It is 15.00 monthly &amp; I love it.Â  Never been disappointed by them


Are they more make up than skin care and bath stuff?


----------



## biancardi (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Are they more make up than skin care and bath stuff?
oh yes!! 

you can see their past boxes on their website.  ecoemi.com

I've also blogged about them (not sure if that is allowed to say here...but if you want to read what they offered in the past few months, I did do a write up on them)


----------



## melanie0971 (Dec 2, 2013)

I may check it out thanks! Though what I liked about Seasons box was the variety of items.


----------



## Sherr (Dec 2, 2013)

How come you think the owner made them? My box is back at home waiting for me so I haven't seen them yet.

Reply:

Because the card reads "handcrafted by me."  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hipster (Dec 3, 2013)

December's box contents revealed (on FB)! I did a quick retail value, and it ends up at ~$41.00 (or $46.00, depending on the size of item #1 since it wasn't specified). Not too bad!


----------



## Hipster (Dec 3, 2013)

And I still haven't received November's box LOL Last update from USPS was Nov 25... in LA with the status "Processed through sort facility". I'm hoping it's delayed because of US Thanksgiving. Any canucks still waiting on their box? Edit: Never mind...of course it showed up on my doorstep today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## virgostar (Dec 3, 2013)

> How come you think the owner made them? My box is back at home waiting for me so I haven't seen them yet. Reply: Because the card reads "handcrafted by me."  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I think the product description was copy and pasted directly from the etsy page.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Dec 3, 2013)

> I think the product description was copy and pasted directly from the etsy page.


 She sales them on her etsy page and I have ordered them from her. She is wonderful to deal with! I ordered some special things and she was great!


----------



## Sherr (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Hipster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

December's box contents revealed (on FB)! I did a quick retail value, and it ends up at ~$41.00 (or $46.00, depending on the size of item #1 since it wasn't specified). Not too bad!
And it's chocolate, yay!  I'm happy.


----------



## EmGee (Dec 4, 2013)

I wasn't sure if there would even be a Dec box.

Seasons box website looks like it has not been updated since October?? 

And seeing I skipped the November box, I had no idea they had released a preview already.

If they do not update their site, many people might think they went out of business- I was just about to call my credit card and ask for a chargeback of the last 5 months.

or if Dec was lousy, as I did not like Nov items I was going to try and get a refund on the remainder of my sub.

Dec seems good- I might give away the hot chocolate as it will save me from getting a gift and I know someone who would like it....


----------



## numbersmom (Dec 4, 2013)

> I just subscribed and just a little uneasy after reading everyone's remarks. Does anyone have anything good to say about this box? I hope? It sounded good on subscription addiction so I was hoping?


 For the most part it is like every other sub out there. I have the year sub ending December but extended till January because I skipped a month. So my year played out as follows... Loved Jan thru April, skipped May, June thru Aug were ok with the exception of edible green tea month, love that stuff! Sept was few product but a high priced moisturizer, hated Oct, love Nov and Dec. As far as issues. Oct box wasn't received and when I contacted them a new box was shipped out with two day shipping and they were really nice about it. Value is mostly between $40_$50 which isn't lots over price but as long as its items I like I am ok with that. The sept box was the highest value. And Oct wasn't worth $20. I hope you are as generally happy as I have been. The point of this sub for me was to try things I wouldn't otherwise try, which has served is purpose. I also had popsugar for a year and just cxl them. And i am on the fence about renewing this. Since this can be bought on a monthly basis I may order month to month.


----------



## virgostar (Dec 5, 2013)

I am as just confused about the October box details on the website. Why are people still subscribing? Through what they see on the facebook page?

Links for the December box items:

hot cacao http://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/60943073/cacao-especialhot-chocolate-made-with

body butter http://moksaorganics.com/shopnow/product.php?product=Mint_Rosemary_Organic_Body_Butter

soy candle http://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/103680400/20-pack-emergency-8-oz-mason-jar-soy

chocolate truffles http://nicobellaorganics.com/truffle/truffle-1/pure-cocoa-bliss.html

I'm looking forward to this box!


----------



## EmGee (Dec 6, 2013)

Well, after emailing and posing on their FB page that I am skipping the November box and that my sub is now till April 2014 (I have this in writing).The November box shows up on my doorstep. 

My box was not even taped shut, and those "shower fizzy" things made a dusty mess.Guess I should maybe try and contact them? But I do not want to pay to ship my box back to the US...


----------



## tiffanys (Dec 18, 2013)

Just got shipping notification for the December box.  Can't track it yet.


----------



## Hipster (Dec 18, 2013)

Got my tracking too. Except it appears to be an archived tracking number that shows a package delivered to the UK in August 2012. LOL


----------



## virgostar (Dec 19, 2013)

I got mine yesterday. I was really confused when I first saw the date: November 2012.


----------



## melanie0971 (Dec 19, 2013)

Got mine but it doesn't track yet. The items look good. A little redundant on the chocolate but it IS chocolate...


----------



## Sherr (Dec 20, 2013)

Did you see that there is another SB offer of $250 for a year's subscription? This week only.


----------



## numbersmom (Dec 21, 2013)

Anyone else not get tracking?


----------



## virgostar (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sherr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did you see that there is another SB offer of $250 for a year's subscription? This week only.

I'm tempted. Then I'm reminded of October's box and I put away my credit card.


----------



## SubJunkie (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sherr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did you see that there is another SB offer of $250 for a year's subscription? This week only.
No way would I ever resub especially for a year. I'd rather take that $250 and go on a shopping spree on etsy.


----------



## Hipster (Dec 24, 2013)

Those of you who prepaid for a year... do you know if they will auto-renew or do we have to email in and tell them not to? I can't find anything on the website (of course). I for sure am not resubscribing again! One year was torture enough LOL


----------



## melanie0971 (Dec 24, 2013)

> I'mÂ tempted. Then I'm reminded of October's box and I put away my credit card.


 same here. I'll sit this year out.


> Those of you who prepaid for a year... do you know if they will auto-renew or do we have to email in and tell them not to? I can't find anything on the website (of course). I for sure am not resubscribing again! One year was torture enough LOL


 wow I hadn't even thought of that! I don't know. I think I'll send an email after I get my last month just in case.


----------



## jallu (Dec 28, 2013)

It used to auto renew but I'm not sure if it still does since they changed their subscription terms. Best to be safe and send an e-mail advising you wish to cancel at the end of your term.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 1, 2014)

I have to say, I paid for the Dec. box, have not received a tracking notice, have not received a box and about 8-9 emails to them go unanswered, ladies! I can't trust this company and I have written and cancelled the subscription. They still though either owe me the money I paid or the box. I am letting you all know this because I know I don't like being taken and feel violated in some sort of way and I don't anyone else to feel that way either. Please, please, please do not be taken by this company. They are not to be trusted in any way.


----------



## Glossygirl (Jan 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have to say, I paid for the Dec. box, have not received a tracking notice, have not received a box and about 8-9 emails to them go unanswered, ladies! I can't trust this company and I have written and cancelled the subscription. They still though either owe me the money I paid or the box. I am letting you all know this because I know I don't like being taken and feel violated in some sort of way and I don't anyone else to feel that way either. Please, please, please do not be taken by this company. They are not to be trusted in any way.
have you tried sending them a PM through facebook? I find that to be the most effective way of communicating with them. I had the same problem with my November box and did not get it until Dec 12th. I was finally able to get in touch with them through a facebook PM and they responded quickly. They did add some extra goodies in the box to make up for it, but I totally understand your frustration.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 1, 2014)

> have you tried sending them a PM through facebook? I find that to be the most effective way of communicating with them. I had the same problem with my November box and did not get it until Dec 12th. I was finally able to get in touch with them through a facebook PM and they responded quickly. They did add some extra goodies in the box to make up for it, but I totally understand your frustration.


 Believe me, I tried everything including going to her shop on Etsy! I hate to mix two company's, but I think she put her own product in the box, why can't I contact her to try and get ahold of her. I think tomorrow I am going to try the attorney General in her state. I have gotten to the point of utter frustration. NO One should have to go through so much trouble to just get a box that they in faith have paid for and trust the vendor to send. This is stealing as far as I am concerned. She hasn't even bother to answer one email and that is just rude. Well see, if Seasons does respond and comes through I will let everyone know.


----------



## numbersmom (Jan 1, 2014)

> Believe me, I tried everything including going to her shop on Etsy! I hate to mix two company's, but I think she put her own product in the box, why can't I contact her to try and get ahold of her. I think tomorrow I am going to try the attorney General in her state. I have gotten to the point of utter frustration. NO One should have to go through so much trouble to just get a box that they in faith have paid for and trust the vendor to send. This is stealing as far as I am concerned. She hasn't even bother to answer one email and that is just rude. Well see, if Seasons does respond and comes through I will let everyone know.


 You might have a better shot disputing it to your cc company, depending on when you ordered it.


----------



## EmGee (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Believe me, I tried everything including going to her shop on Etsy! I hate to mix two company's, but I think she put her own product in the box, why can't I contact her to try and get ahold of her. I think tomorrow I am going to try the attorney General in her state. I have gotten to the point of utter frustration. NO One should have to go through so much trouble to just get a box that they in faith have paid for and trust the vendor to send. This is stealing as far as I am concerned. She hasn't even bother to answer one email and that is just rude. Well see, if Seasons does respond and comes through I will let everyone know.
I'm a bit confized now.

You bought a Seasonsbox and are contacting the ETSY? vendor about not getting the Seasonsbox.

or You bought a Seasonsbox and contacted the people at Seasonsbox for being slow to ship and no response.

or you bought a box of items from the Etsy vendor and contacted Seasonsbox about it?

But saying "putting her own product in the box" are you saying that someone on Etsy now owns part of Seasonsbox and now puts some of their own product?

Normally I thought Seasonsbox bought bulk orders of items from Etsy vendors and did the boxes themselves.


----------



## EmGee (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *numbersmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You might have a better shot disputing it to your cc company, depending on when you ordered it.
I think the poster prob thinks that the person who supplied Seasonsbox the items owns Seasonsbox?

maybe they contacted the wrong person it sounds like it........


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 2, 2014)

If I read the thread right the owner provided one of the items herself and has an etsy shop.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 2, 2014)

> I'm a bit confized now. You bought a Seasonsbox and are contacting the ETSY? vendor about not getting the Seasonsbox. or You bought a Seasonsbox and contacted the people at Seasonsbox for being slow to ship and no response. or you bought a box of items from the Etsy vendor and contacted Seasonsbox about it? But saying "putting her own product in the box" are you saying that someone on Etsy now owns part of Seasonsbox and now puts some of their own product? Normally I thought Seasonsbox bought bulk orders of items from Etsy vendors and did the boxes themselves.


 One of or the owner of seasons box has a site on Etsy and that's why I was trying to get ahold of her through her etsy site. I didn't mean to confuse the issue. (Now I'm getting confused myself!!!). : ).


----------



## virgostar (Jan 2, 2014)

> One of or the owner of seasons box has a site on Etsy and that's why I was trying to get ahold of her through her etsy site. I didn't mean to confuse the issue. (Now I'm getting confused myself!!!). : ).


 They do sometimes miss people with the shipping notices. I remember two months in a row that I just got the seasonsbox without any notice. I think she means the Etsy seller that provided the steam shower tablets in November's box. The info on the product card was addressed in first person. I'm still not convinced she's the owner. That order for the green bubbles products were made out to a different name.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi all, I just cancelled everything from te box forever as far as I am concerned! Since I have not heard a word after many, many emails to their email, the seasons box team, etc I called the bank and just cancelled payment. I was in time to cancell it and hopefully this will draw Seasonsbox to write something to someone when it offically comes from the bank. I thank you all for the suggestions etc., but felt this was the best way to go. I got my money back from the bank and now it will be taken out of Seasonsbox account so they will not have it. I am DONE with this company! I will miss getting on this thread to read (though I still might) just to keep up! LOL. I wish everyone of you well. The only reason I posted anything about it I just didn't want anyone else to be taken, and hope you aren't! Have a great and wonderful New Year!


----------



## EmGee (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


One of or the owner of seasons box has a site on Etsy and that's why I was trying to get ahold of her through her etsy site. I didn't mean to confuse the issue. (Now I'm getting confused myself!!!). : ).
Oh- thanks for the info!
I did not know this at all.

Dealing with your bank is prob the best way for companies who do not respond.
I am "owed" 5 boxes still- if you count Dec 2013 and that my sub is till April.

Hopefully Seasonsbox gets their crap together-I already had problems with 2 subs last year.
-Glymm box closed up and stole $200 from me (I did get it from bank), then glossybox w expired products in the Canadian boxes.


----------



## Sherr (Jan 2, 2014)

For what it's worth, I JUST got my December box today â€¦ so there is still hope.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 2, 2014)

> Oh- thanks for the info! I did not know this at all. Dealing with your bank is prob the best way for companies who do not respond. I am "owed" 5 boxes still- if you count Dec 2013 and that my sub is till April. Hopefully Seasonsbox gets their crap together-I already had problems with 2 subs last year. -Glymm box closed up and stole $200 from me (I did get it from bank), then glossybox w expired products in the Canadian boxes.





> Oh- thanks for the info! I did not know this at all. Dealing with your bank is prob the best way for companies who do not respond. I am "owed" 5 boxes still- if you count Dec 2013 and that my sub is till April. Hopefully Seasonsbox gets their crap together-I already had problems with 2 subs last year. -Glymm box closed up and stole $200 from me (I did get it from bank), then glossybox w expired products in the Canadian boxes.


 I sure do hope they'd send your boxes that are owed to you! I just hope and pray that this is an isolated case and no one else got shafted like I did!


----------



## melanie0971 (Jan 3, 2014)

customer service has been awful during all.the transitions. No way I would commit to another year at this point. Such a shame. I think January is my last month because my payment was in late January last year. I can't wait to move on.


----------



## virgostar (Jan 3, 2014)

I got my box today. Although, I'm not sure how the cold affected the truffles. Huge disappointment with the cocoa. There was not enough crinkle paper bits protecting the packaging. Ended up with a dented container and some of the cocoa leaking from the container.


----------



## EmGee (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *virgostar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my box today. Although, I'm not sure how the cold affected the truffles. Huge disappointment with the cocoa. There was not enough crinkle paper bits protecting the packaging. Ended up with a dented container and some of the cocoa leaking from the container.
The truffles are good- I ate one and plan on buying some for a gift!
-my stepfather is in the US and would like them.

I have put truffles in the fridge and freezer before and if you let them sit at room temp they are fine.
I usually buy some all natural local made truffles (if in Ottawa Stubbe chocolates is amazing...they do not sell online).
And I have to keep my chocolates in the fridge as some contain cream, so I put the box in a ziplock bac so they do not get fridge/food odours.

My cocoa package too had some that was leaking and a dented can.
Maybe seasonsbox needs to take packaging lessons?

They should have bubble wrapped the cocoa tin and for the truffles- lucky mine were fine.
usually when you send chocolate by mail, it should be in a bubble mailer at least or a mini thermal envelope,but I think just bubble wrap should be fine as a precaution with this chilly weather (or cold where I am......not sure about Florida or other places...).


----------



## Sherr (Jan 4, 2014)

My cocoa tin was dented and leaking a bit as well, but I'm not giving it away so I don't mind.  The truffles were good.  Anyone tried the cocoa yet?


----------



## Hipster (Jan 4, 2014)

Got my box yesterday as well...

1) The shipping label that seals the box shut was definitely ripped apart and opened (customs perhaps? But no note indicating they opened it.  Weird.)

2) I heard some clinking when I picked up the box and immediately thought something broke... luckily it was just the lid of the candle.  It somehow came off and was rattling against the jar.  I'm super surprised that the jar didn't break since it wasn't protected at all.  Bubble-wrapping glass items is usually a must!  Also, the candle was completely different from the spoiler, hey?  But it smells yummy!

3) My cocoa tin was undamaged and the truffles looked ok so I'm excited to try those.

4) The body butter felt really light, so I was shocked when I opened it to see it was full to the brim.  It's one of those mousse-type butters so that makes sense.  But the 6 oz must be 6 fluid oz... i weighed it and it came to 3.5oz and that includes the container.  6 fluid oz is 177mL which is almost 3/4 cup so that's probably what it is.

2 more boxes to go so we shall see what 2014 brings. Spoilers next week I'm guessing?


----------



## farrah3 (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sherr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My cocoa tin was dented and leaking a bit as well, but I'm not giving it away so I don't mind.  The truffles were good.  Anyone tried the cocoa yet?
I tried the cocoa.  It's pretty good.  I am a huge fan of "sipping chocolate".  I try every type that I can find.  This is not as sweet as the Bellagio brand, which is the absolute BEST in my opinion.  This cocoa is just ok. I think it's better if you make it with milk instead of water &amp; add some sweetener.  Mine arrived safely.  I thought the tin was adorable.

One month to go with Seasonsbox for me.  I have a "bonus" month from a whole bunch of problems when I 1st signed up with them (a year ago).  The new owners told me that they'd honor the old owner's promise of a free January box.  I guess I'll wait &amp; see if that happens.  I PM'd them on Facebook a few days ago about it (and about NOT renewing for another year), but haven't heard anything back yet.  It's a shame this company went downhill so fast.  They were wonderful for the 1st several months of 2013.


----------



## EmGee (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Hipster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my box yesterday as well...

1) The shipping label that seals the box shut was definitely ripped apart and opened (customs perhaps? But no note indicating they opened it.  Weird.)

2) I heard some clinking when I picked up the box and immediately thought something broke... luckily it was just the lid of the candle.  It somehow came off and was rattling against the jar.  I'm super surprised that the jar didn't break since it wasn't protected at all.  Bubble-wrapping glass items is usually a must!  Also, the candle was completely different from the spoiler, hey?  But it smells yummy!

3) My cocoa tin was undamaged and the truffles looked ok so I'm excited to try those.

4) The body butter felt really light, so I was shocked when I opened it to see it was full to the brim.  It's one of those mousse-type butters so that makes sense.  But the 6 oz must be 6 fluid oz... i weighed it and it came to 3.5oz and that includes the container.  6 fluid oz is 177mL which is almost 3/4 cup so that's probably what it is.

2 more boxes to go so we shall see what 2014 brings. Spoilers next week I'm guessing?
Oh....I never thought about the fluid ounces- my mother mentioned that to me and it seems to make sense then.
Most packaging I see here in Canada usually goes by ml only or a lot of it does.

The candle also for mine did look different and is more beige.

Really kind of surprised how bad seasonsbox seems to be at packaging items.
I buy chocolates online and the company even bubble wraps those or uses a lot of paper around each item and I have never had a damaged items in at least 40+ orders...which is impressive!

Im curious is Moksa changed their packaging?
Their website says the butter is supposed to come in a glass jar, the seasonsbox paper says that and the jar I got is plastic....
-it is not a huge issue,but kind of curious- could it be that it was specially packaged for seasonsbox or that plastic is cheaper to ship??

I guess I could still give my drinking chocolate to the person who was supposed to get it.
It is a family member, so they prob won't mind


----------



## tiffanys (Jan 6, 2014)

Still no reveal for the January box and it's the 6th...


----------



## numbersmom (Jan 6, 2014)

But they just offered a new annual sub. You would think they would be ready to go for the new year. Unless they didn't sell any.


----------



## numbersmom (Jan 6, 2014)

I do have to say, I loved the candle this month. My husband lights it everyday and we are almost finished it.


----------



## numbersmom (Jan 7, 2014)

Did anyone try the made from earth moisturize from September?


----------



## SubJunkie (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *numbersmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did anyone try the made from earth moisturize from September?
I did it's it smells great and it's moisturizing I use it at night.


----------



## numbersmom (Jan 7, 2014)

Thx, I'm about to run out of my favorite Lancome one and wasn't sure which part of my stash I should use up. I remember us all being excited to get it but didn't remember hearing what we liked about it and not liked.


----------



## farrah3 (Jan 8, 2014)

Unauthorized charge on my credit card!!!

And the nightmare with this company continues.....

I have told them on NUMEROUS occasions---email &amp; FB that they were to cancel my sub when it ran out in December (but they do still owe me the Jan box).

I noticed someone else on FB had their card charged, so I just logged into my account.

There was a $349 charge on 1/6/14.

I just sent them an email &amp; I'm going to post on their FB.  Both will probably be ignored.

I'm calling my credit card company in the morning &amp; having the charge reversed.

Then I'm filing every complaint I can against this company.

Watch your accounts!!!!


----------



## farrah3 (Jan 9, 2014)

I did get a response from them on FB via PM:

~~Farrah, you are responsible for canceling your subscription on your account as shown in the terms, however we will honor this for you. Seasonsbox staff

And my response:

~~ Your website was NOT working. I attempted several times due to the fact that you did not have a working website. . Your terms did not state that I have to cancel via your website when I signed up, so via email &amp; Facebook I DID cancel.


----------



## melanie0971 (Jan 9, 2014)

I posted today. I haven't gotten a response about when my expire date is and there is no way to cancel


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 9, 2014)

> Unauthorized charge on my credit card!!! And the nightmare with this company continues..... I have told them on NUMEROUS occasions---email &amp; FB that they were to cancel my sub when it ran out in December (but they do still owe me the Jan box). I noticed someone else on FB had their card charged, so I just logged into my account. There was a $349 charge on 1/6/14. I just sent them an email &amp; I'm going to post on their FB.Â  Both will probably be ignored. I'm calling my credit card company in the morning &amp; having the charge reversed. Then I'm filing every complaint I can against this company. Watch your accounts!!!!


 Good for you! I have put a ban on them with my bank. They just steal, steal, steal and don't send boxes. I have had it with them myself. This company is BAD NEWS everyone.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 9, 2014)

> I posted today. I haven't gotten a response about when my expire date is and there is no way to cancel


 When I tried to cancel via they're website I couldn't log on. They had blocked my password! There was no way to get on my account. So I wrote them several emails before they finally did respond with a cancelation. But they stilled owed me a box which I never got. So I had to go to the bank to cancel. They also this morning sent me another weird email. In answer to an email I sent them on December 1 stating that my box would go out next week and this is after all the emails I sent to cancel etc. I am just asking everyone to be aware of all the bad things this company is doing and to keep safe your credit cards and other info. Please don't trust them!


----------



## Lorilane (Jan 9, 2014)

December was the last month of my 6 month subscription. I did not receive my December box as of today. I emailed them a couple days ago and they responded to me today. They said it was on the way and they gave me an additional month for free. I also cancelled my credit card just to ensure I would not be charged for an additional subscription. When I signed up with the company 6 months ago, they just happened to be going through a ownership transition so I tried not to get to upset over certain things ( such as the October box) or erratic shipping dates because I know transitions can be difficult. They also never replied to an earlier Email about wanting to cancel. Overall as much as I want to hate the subscription service I keep finding some of my favorite products, ugh! I loved the shampoo they sent us last month ( just ordered some more), love the Molly Rose Balms (my favorite!), love the tea steeper. So maybe when they fix all the bugs with customer service, renewals and cancellations, I will resub. In the meantime I just had my credit card changed ... Just in case.


----------



## virgostar (Jan 9, 2014)

How do I cancel through their website? All I see is my personal info, credit card info and an invoice section that says I paid May 2013 (I paid in January but whatever).


----------



## tiffanys (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *virgostar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

How do I cancel through their website? All I see is my personal info, credit card info and an invoice section that says I paid May 2013 (I paid in January but whatever).
Same.  I didn't pay in May but it says I did, and I see no way to cancel.


----------



## numbersmom (Jan 9, 2014)

I was on there before and couldn't find a cxl. But I did have a new card recently issued and my cc is great whenever companies in the past have tried this bs.


----------



## naturalactions (Jan 9, 2014)

I just looked at their terms of service...this is what I found regarding the cancellation policy...I screen shot it...





So how are we suppose to contact them if there is no contact info listed? We all know how well they do answering their [email protected] email address. I am not a month to month subscriber, but I will be taking precautions not to be charged in April when my year sub is up.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 9, 2014)

> Same.Â  I didn't pay in May but it says I did, and I see no way to cancel.


 I could find a way! I just wrote an email and cancelled, messaged on FB resent my email several times and finally they wrote a message, Seasonsbox cancelled manually. That's what I did. But it took awhile or sending emails and messages on FB. They just don't care about their customers and don't answer email!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 9, 2014)

> I just looked at their terms of service...this is what I found regarding the cancellation policy...I screen shot it...
> 
> So how are we suppose to contact them if there is no contact info listed? We all know how well they do answering their [email protected]Â email address.Â I am not a month to month subscriber, but IÂ will be taking precautions not to be charged in April when my year sub is up.


 Try messaging them through Facebook!


----------



## EmGee (Jan 10, 2014)

Do their "rules" still apply when they are not even honouring their own contract and terms?

I paid by credit card- which always has the option to do a chargeback in case you get items not as described, damaged goods....non receipt of items.

I think if I want to get my last 4 months in a refund, I am entitled to that.

Also, I am not shipping back a damaged item to the US at my expense.

Weren't they supposed to be based in Canada again.

I guess I can always send a picture/photo of the dented hot chocolate tin.....

I do not like having to go through Facebook to contact Seasonsbox- that just seems very unprofessional.

Also I'm pretty sure my credit card provider would like me to try and contact them by FAX or some proof of something sent in writing.

*I know for some subs I had that went out of business and took my money and ran, I did get a refund on the unused portion.

I'm not saying Seasonsbox is going out of business or anything. Just that when a company does not even bother to update their website and still shows DEC WHEN IT IS JANUARY 10th right now....that could be my impression.

And considering their Facebook is not really updated either...well it makes one think??

As it is right now I am fed up and over their lack of service, I just want my $$$ back to use towards another sub or some other thing...like $80 of chocolates  LOL!

*and if "seasonsbox" happens to read this, hopefully they realize that they have lost most of their subscribers due to not updating anything.....


----------



## Sherr (Jan 10, 2014)

I think that may mean they have extended your subscription to May â€¦ at least that's the way I've interpreted it b/c of missing boxes and credits.


----------



## Sherr (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tiffanys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Same.  I didn't pay in May but it says I did, and I see no way to cancel.
I think that may mean they have extended your subscription to May â€¦ at least that's the way I've interpreted it b/c of missing boxes and credits.


----------



## melanie0971 (Jan 10, 2014)

> Same.Â  I didn't pay in May but it says I did, and I see no way to cancel.


I posted today. I haven't gotten a response about when my expire date is and there is no way to cancel Same here. I haven't had any missed boxes. I think the changed something in May and that's when the invoice thing changed on the site. I vaguely remember a message back then.


----------



## virgostar (Jan 10, 2014)

I don't want to panic anyone but I'm freaking out. Unless the owner(s) have gone on vacation, which frankly seems irresponsible, I don't understand why there hasn't been any activity since mid December.


----------



## numbersmom (Jan 10, 2014)

Even more odd is they offered the annual sub price again. Imagine if you just paid for another year and their first month since they can't even update their website.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 10, 2014)

> I don't want to panic anyone but I'm freaking out. Unless the owner(s) have gone on vacation, which frankly seems irresponsible, I don't understand why there hasn't been any activity since mid December.


 I don't mean to say I told you guys something was up but it is. They are not to be trusted!!! I am concerned greatly for the rest of you who have months left. Please, please do not trust them. Get out of this sub if you can and contact your credit card or bank and have them dispute the. charges. You might have to show proff that you have tried to contact the company and not received an answer. I tried over 10 times and with no answer disputed the charges, got my money back. I wish everyone well with this. Nancy


----------



## natriga (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi! I just read your post! My subcription to Seasonbox will end with my january box. I was thinking of subcribing again when I got the promo....so happy that I did not! I'm going to check my credit card. I wrote to them to cancel (a few weeks ago) and they told me to go in my account. I coudn't find the place to cancel, so I wrote back and they told me that they are going to do it manuelly. I hope there will be a january box.. (sorry for my English!)


----------



## farrah3 (Jan 11, 2014)

Start taking screen shots of EVERY attempted contact with them!

My credit card requires that I prove that I attempted to work out the situation with them.

I took screenshots of their "terms"--which do NOT specify_ how _we have to cancel---they made it seem like I failed to cancel because I didn't do it through their website.  I did see a cancel button on their website on 1/8/14, which was never there before.  I sent them multiple emails &amp; FB messages telling them to cancel my account.  They still charged me.

I have since started posting on their FB page (and taking screenshots of it).  I am also documenting everyone else's complaints on FB.

I started PMing them in the morning &amp; evening on FB---they responded yesterday, via PM on FB, telling me that it was my fault I didn't cancel, but they would still refund my money.  But---they didn't provide any confirmation number of the refund.

I sent a PM back asking for a confirmation number, in the morning.

I sent another PM in the evening asking when they were going to process the refund &amp; send me a confirmation number.

I sent them an email (used their email from their website) and got this back today:

My email:

~~When will you be returning the $349 to my credit card? I want an email confirmation. Thank you,

The response (from nya):

~~Farrah, The refund was issued, it just takes a few days to process as with any refund. Seasonsbox staff

AND my FB PM:

~~Have you processed the refund yet? I am still awaiting a confirmation.

The response:

~~Farrah the refund was processed. Please check your account and let us know. thank you

Still not showing up on my Credit Card, but that might take a few days.  Still no confirmation number or a copy of the refund via email, despite repeated requests.

Good Luck ladies &amp; keep documenting EVERYTHING!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 11, 2014)

> Start taking screen shots of EVERY attempted contact with them! My credit card requires that I prove that I attempted to work out the situation with them. I took screenshots of their "terms"--which do NOT specify _how_ we have to cancel---they made it seem like I failed to cancel because I didn't do it through their website.Â  I did see a cancel button on their website on 1/8/14, which was never there before.Â  I sent them multiple emails &amp; FB messages telling them to cancel my account.Â  They still charged me. I have since started posting on their FB page (and taking screenshots of it).Â  I am also documenting everyone else's complaints on FB. I started PMing them in the morning &amp; evening on FB---they responded yesterday, via PM on FB, telling me that it was my fault I didn't cancel, but they would still refund my money.Â  But---they didn't provide any confirmation number of the refund. I sent a PM back asking for a confirmation number, in the morning. I sent another PM in the evening asking when they were going to process the refund &amp; send me a confirmation number. I sent them an email (used their email from their website) and got this back today: My email: ~~When will you be returning the $349 to my credit card? I want an email confirmation. Thank you, The response (from nya): ~~Farrah, The refund was issued, it just takes a few days to process as with any refund. Seasonsbox staff AND my FB PM: ~~Have you processed the refund yet? I am still awaiting a confirmation. The response: ~~Farrah the refund was processed. Please check your account and let us know. thank you Still not showing up on my Credit Card, but that might take a few days.Â  Still no confirmation number or a copy of the refund via email, despite repeated requests. Good Luck ladies &amp; keep documenting EVERYTHING!





> Start taking screen shots of EVERY attempted contact with them! My credit card requires that I prove that I attempted to work out the situation with them. I took screenshots of their "terms"--which do NOT specify _how_ we have to cancel---they made it seem like I failed to cancel because I didn't do it through their website.Â  I did see a cancel button on their website on 1/8/14, which was never there before.Â  I sent them multiple emails &amp; FB messages telling them to cancel my account.Â  They still charged me. I have since started posting on their FB page (and taking screenshots of it).Â  I am also documenting everyone else's complaints on FB. I started PMing them in the morning &amp; evening on FB---they responded yesterday, via PM on FB, telling me that it was my fault I didn't cancel, but they would still refund my money.Â  But---they didn't provide any confirmation number of the refund. I sent a PM back asking for a confirmation number, in the morning. I sent another PM in the evening asking when they were going to process the refund &amp; send me a confirmation number. I sent them an email (used their email from their website) and got this back today: My email: ~~When will you be returning the $349 to my credit card? I want an email confirmation. Thank you, The response (from nya): ~~Farrah, The refund was issued, it just takes a few days to process as with any refund. Seasonsbox staff AND my FB PM: ~~Have you processed the refund yet? I am still awaiting a confirmation. The response: ~~Farrah the refund was processed. Please check your account and let us know. thank you Still not showing up on my Credit Card, but that might take a few days.Â  Still no confirmation number or a copy of the refund via email, despite repeated requests. Good Luck ladies &amp; keep documenting EVERYTHING!


 I have saved every email I have sent. My bank records and everything! If you don't you have no proff. These people are scamming us and I will be darned if I am going to let them get away with it. I really just hope that no one else gets taken and everyone receives what they pay for!


----------



## EmGee (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *farrah3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did get a response from them on FB via PM:

~~Farrah, you are responsible for canceling your subscription on your account as shown in the terms, however we will honor this for you. Seasonsbox staff

And my response:

~~ Your website was NOT working. I attempted several times due to the fact that you did not have a working website. . Your terms did not state that I have to cancel via your website when I signed up, so via email &amp; Facebook I DID cancel.
I think credit card companies take more value in something that is put in writing vs clicking a button.

Most card co want to see a written and dated proof that you canceled your agreement.

I actually had the local energy company try to scam me (of all companies...). I paid for a one time service call (and had that in writing too) and they tried to make me pay for a plan that I never signed up for.

Had to fax my receipts and papers to credit card co (I did get my $$ and a apology letter.....LOL).

Sometimes the card co will insist that you send a registered letter before accepting your claim, but that depends on what the issue is.

I'm not a legal expert, only going by what I've been told to do before and what my lawyer has told me in the past...

I think I will contact my credit card co on Monday- I still have 4 months left of my sub and just want my money back.

I even just posted on my blog a somewhat long post as to why I am not reviewing any more Seasonsbox and asking if they have gone out of business as no updates on Facebook since Dec 20... 

--------------

Just did a Google search and my post is the first thing that comes up in the list!!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 11, 2014)

> I think credit card companies take more value in something that is put in writing vs clicking a button. Most card co want to see a written and dated proof that you canceled your agreement. I actually had the local energy company try to scam me (of all companies...). I paid for a one time service call (and had that in writing too) and they tried to make me pay for a plan that I never signed up for. Had to fax my receipts and papers to credit card co (I did get my $$ and a apology letter.....LOL). Sometimes the card co will insist that you send a registered letter before accepting your claim, but that depends on what the issue is. I'm not a legal expert, only going by what I've been told to do before and what my lawyer has told me in the past... I think I will contact my credit card co on Monday- I still have 4 months left of my sub and just want my money back. I even just posted on my blog a somewhat long post as to why I am not reviewing any more Seasonsbox and asking if they have gone out of business as no updates on Facebook since Dec 20...Â  [/quot EmGee. I can't say as I blame you for canceling. The more I hear and read about what people are going through with this company and how unattentive Seasons box is being the more I am glad I cancelled and had my bank get the money back. The boxes they did get out looked good and that is why I joined in the first place. But I also have to receive a box to try in the first place. I never did receive my first box. I just hope we can convince others before they get taken any more. I just hate to see people scammed and I feel that is what this company is doing especially when they do send you the boxes you signed up for and don't answer your e-mails or letters etc. they didn't even answer the banks request! So glad I cancelled and you are canceling your last four months. Good luck with it all!


----------



## EmGee (Jan 12, 2014)

I do not think Seasonsbox was trying to scam anyone in the beginning.

No idea what they are doing or not doing now.

I did receive all my boxes that I have been signed up to get from Feb until the latest box in Dec.

So I know they have been sending out boxes.

They also used to have a nice webshop on their site where you could buy some of the box items separately- I think they got rid of that though.

It really is too bad to see their service go downhill so quickly.

If I really want to be nitpicky, in theory I could also ask for 1/4 of the Dec box amt back as my chocolate powder tin was damaged and product did spill out.

Guess that would add an extra $6 to my request?


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 12, 2014)

> I do not think Seasonsbox was trying to scam anyone in the beginning. No idea what they are doing or not doing now. I did receive all my boxes that I have been signed up to get from Feb until the latest box in Dec. So I know they have been sending out boxes. They also used to have a nice webshop on their site where you could buy some of the box items separately- I think they got rid of that though. It really is too bad to see their service go downhill so quickly. If I really want to be nitpicky, in theory I could also ask for 1/4 of the Dec box amt back as my chocolate powder tin was damaged and product did spill out. Guess that would add an extra $6 to my request?


 EmGee, I didn't think they were at all till recently otherwise I wouldn't of considered signing up. I feel really bad that they have gone down hill so quickly too. It's a shame when something happens and I have no idea what happened, but it would be nice if they had problems that they would let members know they are having problems and if they are trying to get on track or not. It's frustrating to watch people being hurt, but also frustrating to know that the company is having problems. I just hate to see anyone hurt. I do hope all gets solved though.


----------



## virgostar (Jan 12, 2014)

Has seasonsbox changed hands again? https://flippa.com/3009308-seasonsbox



> Found this listing on Etsy which gives us some insight into the biz... Coincidence? http://www.etsy.com/listing/167620212/reserve-listing-for-holly?ref=cat_gallery_6


 I just noticed the name of the seller is Holly, the same name as the listing that was posted regarding the Green Bubbles products from November's box.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 12, 2014)

> Has seasonsbox changed hands again? https://flippa.com/3009308-seasonsbox I just noticed the name of the seller is Holly, the same name as the listing that was posted regarding the Green Bubbles products from November's box.


 It does make you wonder???? Who knows? Hopefully we will find out soon. It says the website is sold, does that mean the business?


----------



## farrah3 (Jan 12, 2014)

My credit card is showing that they did reverse the $349 unauthorized charge!!!!

Charged $349 on 1/5/14

Credited $349 on 1/9/14

Doubtful that I'll see the January box they owe me, but at least the credit card thing has been straightened out.

Good Luck to the rest of you!

Also, I noticed that my email response came from [email protected].com

I had sent an email to whatever they have listed under "Contact Us" on the website, I don't think it was [email protected]


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 12, 2014)

> Has seasonsbox changed hands again? https://flippa.com/3009308-seasonsbox I just noticed the name of the seller is Holly, the same name as the listing that was posted regarding the Green Bubbles products from November's box.


 LOL I think you've been playing Nancy Drew!!!! : ). Good for you. My answer if above. It does make you wonder what's been happening.


----------



## virgostar (Jan 12, 2014)

> LOL I think you've been playing Nancy Drew!!!! : ). Good for you. My answer if above. It does make you wonder what's been happening.


 I am super snoopy when I need to be.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I signed up for a flippa.com account just to read the comments for the latest listing by Holly. It's an eye-opener.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 12, 2014)

> I am super snoopy when I need to be.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I signed up for a flippa.com account just to read the comments for the latest listing by Holly. It's an eye-opener.


 Do I need to sign up? Now I'm curious! I always wanted to be Nancy Drew!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## cekerley (Jan 12, 2014)

Good find! You're absolutely correct! Does that mean they only had 300 subscribers in November? Also, after some more Internet stalking, it appears this Holly character is just some young chick, who probably (nay, clearly) has little business experience, acumen, or customer service experience. No wonder my once favorite sub has now hit rock bottom. *sigh*



> Has seasonsbox changed hands again? https://flippa.com/3009308-seasonsbox I just noticed the name of the seller is Holly, the same name as the listing that was posted regarding the Green Bubbles products from November's box.





> same here. I'll sit this year out. wow I hadn't even thought of that! I don't know. I think I'll send an email after I get my last month just in case.


 I had a six month sub, but imagine the process is the same. There wasn't an option on the website to cancel, so I had to email (many times) to make sure it would be cancelled after my last m


----------



## virgostar (Jan 12, 2014)

> Do I need to sign up? Now I'm curious! I always wanted to be Nancy Drew!!!!!!! LOL


 I think you'll only be able to see the last two sold listings without an account. I ended being able to see details of the listings that ended because the reserve price was not reached or had no bids. I only had time to skim all the sales pitches and q&amp;a but the most fascinating is how the price of seasonsbox fluctuated. $21,000 - $3,500 - $9,100 The most recent unsuccessful listing, the one that ended at $6,600 (below reserve price), has an extensive q&amp;a that might interest the business side of some people.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 12, 2014)

> I think you'll only be able to see the last two sold listings without an account. I ended being able to see details of the listings that ended because the reserve price was not reached or had no bids. I only had time to skim all the sales pitches and q&amp;a but the most fascinating is how the price of seasonsbox fluctuated. $21,000 - $3,500 - $9,100 The most recent unsuccessful listing, the one that ended at $6,600 (below reserve price), has an extensive q&amp;a that might interest the business side of some people.


 Thanks virgostar! I will check it out and I think everyone who as or had an account with Seasonsbox should so they know who-what they are dealing with! Thank you for all your trouble and time you put in this to share with the rest of us


----------



## EmGee (Jan 12, 2014)

Entered HOLLY ELKINS and SEASONSBOX on gooooogle and got this link:

https://www.facebook.com/SubscriptionBoxes/posts/10202320871891729

-the post states Seasonsbox is her favorite box....LOL.

I think she also has her info on linkedin, but I did not login to check that.

----------------------------

Her info also came up on Greenpages business listing with Holly Elkins full address and Seasonsbox.

http://www.greenpages.org/listing/results.php?id=34520

1. Seasonsbox

in Art / Gifts / Products (Retail) by Holly Elkins
5720 Bozeman
Apt. 11309
75024

phone: 4693438296

e-mail: send an e-mail

This is just from a web search, so this is public info...


----------



## EmGee (Jan 12, 2014)

There is now info on the January Seasonsbox items up online.

I'm still calling my credit card as I did NOT sign up for a only cosmetics box.

I think I should get a pro-rated refund as I think it would be "items not as described" and can not get in contact with vendor.

*The seasonsbox items do look nice, just not anything I want or have interest in.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 12, 2014)

I am glad I cancelled. The items are nice, but not worth $35. And that's if you get them. I am glad they finally posted to their website.


----------



## virgostar (Jan 12, 2014)

> Entered HOLLY ELKINS and SEASONSBOX on gooooogle and got this link: https://www.facebook.com/SubscriptionBoxes/posts/10202320871891729 -the post states Seasonsbox is her favorite box....LOL. I think she also has her info on linkedin, but I did not login to check that. ---------------------------- Her info also came up on Greenpages business listing with Holly Elkins full address and Seasonsbox. http://www.greenpages.org/listing/results.php?id=34520 1. Seasonsbox in Art / Gifts / Products (Retail) by Holly Elkins 5720 Bozeman Apt. 11309 75024 phone: 4693438296 e-mail: send an e-mail This is just from a web search, so this is public info...


 I saw that post too! If it really is the same Holly, it's a bit of an eye roll moment. I checked the domain info on whois and the name popping up is Damie Mait. The new owner perhaps?


----------



## virgostar (Jan 12, 2014)

Room spray http://www.etsy.com/listing/159275628/linenroom-spray-citrus-floral Soap http://www.soapstoliveby.com/hope-patchouli-orange-handcrafted-soaps/ Serum http://www.madefromearth.com/vitamin-enhanced-face-firming-serum.html Bath salts http://www.etsy.com/listing/68339020/lavender-bath-salt Approx. value $66 Great value but it is becoming a pattern that we get varying soaps, skincare, lotions and chocolates. A huge departure from the boxes of late 2012 to early 2013. One last comment: what is with the patchouli?!?!?! It belongs next to bathroom toilets, not in my hair and on my body.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 12, 2014)

> Room spray http://www.etsy.com/listing/159275628/linenroom-spray-citrus-floral Soap http://www.soapstoliveby.com/hope-patchouli-orange-handcrafted-soaps/ Serum http://www.madefromearth.com/vitamin-enhanced-face-firming-serum.html Bath salts http://www.etsy.com/listing/68339020/lavender-bath-salt Approx. value $66 Great value but it is becoming a pattern that we get varying soaps, skincare, lotions and chocolates. A huge departure from the boxes of late 2012 to early 2013. One last comment: what is with the patchouli?!?!?! It belongs next to bathroom toilets, not in my hair and on my body.


 I know about. Patchouli and I can't stand the smell of it. I'm surprised that they would even put that fragrance in a box. I saw that earlier and was double glad I cancelled. I think I am going to stop reading this site as I cancelled and I just get irritated over what Seasonsbox is doing to its customer the more I read! : )


----------



## Hipster (Jan 13, 2014)

Wow, not a very exciting January box at all. I'm most interested in the room spray (and how sad is that!). The serum seems interesting but I'm drowning in those type of products right now for some reason! I like that brand though so at least that's 1 good thing. I'm annoyed about the repeat in products (soap, salts) and scents (lavender, patchouli). Like c'mon...the salts also come in lemon, rose, or "in the woods", and the soap chosen could have been thyme lemongrass or oatmeal clove. Seems like they are getting the least popular products from the sellers at a discount. This box used to be awesome. I'm sad the way it has turned out.


----------



## cekerley (Jan 13, 2014)

I know! I cancelled too and keep telling myself to cut the cord, but I keep hoping that they'll get better (maybe now under new ownership?). Hopefully the new owners "get it." Heck, maybe we should all email them advice and guidance. For example, don't follow the previous owners lead!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brandyk (Jan 13, 2014)

So, if we signed up in January for the 1 year deal, should we just cancel now and cut our losses and not hope for the last box? I just sent them an email yesterday because I didn't get my December box (USPS fault, they did actually send it/got a shipping notice for it).  this box really should just FOLD!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 13, 2014)

> I know! I cancelled too and keep telling myself to cut the cord, but I keep hoping that they'll get better (maybe now under new ownership?). Hopefully the new owners "get it." Heck, maybe we should all email them advice and guidance. For example, don't follow the previous owners lead!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 ). : ) : ) Cut the cord!!!! Cut the cord!!!!! Cut the cord!!!!!!! I said I was going to do this didn't I? Well, here goes this is it. . . Oh NO. I just can't curiosity has won out!!!!!! How bad is that? I guess I'm in for the long haul. I just hope it gets better though, seriously. It's really a shame that this box has gone so far downhill.


----------



## natriga (Jan 13, 2014)

I use to love so much my Seasons box....a bit sad that this will be my last box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 13, 2014)

I Googled the Irish Mint Soap that SeasonsBox sent out in March 2013 because it's the only thing I've been really wanting from any of the stuff they've sent out. Here's what popped up as the 1st result. OMG, the selection. http://allthingsherbal.com/index.cfm/Irish-soaps-handmade-natural-soap-naturally-Irish ETA: Don't sub to SeasonsBox. It's not getting better. The last good box was March or April 2013.


----------



## melanie0971 (Jan 13, 2014)

> I think credit card companies take more value in something that is put in writing vs clicking a button. Most card co want to see a written and dated proof that you canceled your agreement. I actually had the local energy company try to scam me (of all companies...). I paid for a one time service call (and had that in writing too) and they tried to make me pay for a plan that I never signed up for. Had to fax my receipts and papers to credit card co (I did get my $$ and a apology letter.....LOL). Sometimes the card co will insist that you send a registered letter before accepting your claim, but that depends on what the issue is. I'm not a legal expert, only going by what I've been told to do before and what my lawyer has told me in the past... I think I will contact my credit card co on Monday- I still have 4 months left of my sub and just want my money back. I even just posted on my blog a somewhat long post as to why I am not reviewing any more Seasonsbox and asking if they have gone out of business as no updates on Facebook since Dec 20...Â  -------------- Just did a Google search and my post is the first thing that comes up in the list!!


 I wasn't sure what I was going to do but I like this idea. If enough of us keep spreading the word no one will fall for them. Such a shame. It used to be such a great sub.


----------



## EmGee (Jan 14, 2014)

Seasonsbox updated their website with their January items. 

That is good and it is a start I guess- considering that was done *JANUARY 13th*

My issue with Seasonsbox is also that I did not sign up for a cosmetic box and it seems that is pretty much what this next box looks like.

I signed up for a box that is supposed to have a variety of items- not all cosmetics.

Also for the Jan description they go on about fitness, losing weight, family....bla bla.

How does a room spray and some soaps even relate to this?

This month the box items look alright and seem neat- just that they do not interest me at all and there is no way to skip or do anything when I sign in to my act on Seasonsbox site.


----------



## EmGee (Jan 18, 2014)

Sent another email to Seasonsbox on Jan 15th and also had posted on their FB page that it was the THIRD made from earth product so far and asking how this had to do with fitness and new year.

And of course, they seem to have deleted my post??

I have not sent in a request in writing to my credit card co, but I did speak to someone there in claims dept and have a case #

Also that some people here were charged without notification and that they might try and do that to me, even after I have canceled any future transactions with seasonsbox.

I might wait till monday and see if I actually get a reply, but it does not seem too likely.


----------



## EmGee (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Hipster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wow, not a very exciting January box at all. I'm most interested in the room spray (and how sad is that!). The serum seems interesting but I'm drowning in those type of products right now for some reason! I like that brand though so at least that's 1 good thing.

I'm annoyed about the repeat in products (soap, salts) and scents (lavender, patchouli). Like c'mon...the salts also come in lemon, rose, or "in the woods", and the soap chosen could have been thyme lemongrass or oatmeal clove. Seems like they are getting the least popular products from the sellers at a discount. This box used to be awesome. I'm sad the way it has turned out.
You are prob right about the discount thing.

I remember one box a few months back I skipped had a lavender product and I remember posting on seasonsbox FB that I liked the brand of the item (Deep Steep) and owned everything they make in every other scent but not lavender as I hate anything lavender.

The response to me was "lavender is supposed to be relaxing for everyone".

Sure, I guess if you already like that scent. I like vanilla or lemon better and do not care what the aromatherapy "rules" state.

I also hate rose and do not care that it is supposed to be a "romantic scent".

Actually I think you are right about the clearance items,

even the description for the box does not at all relate to the items being sent.

I think with the money I will save not getting seasonsbox I will try and surprise myself with some mystery candy.

There is a company I shop from and with most orders they will send me some outdated or short dated items as extras (they are labeled as free items w a sticker and are all fine,I've given them to family and they had no issue eating it).
last year I remember getting some licorice wood sticks you are supposed to chew on (lol, a really random item that I prob would buy if they carried it).

Sorry to make this so long.

Has anyone else had any posts deleted from seasonsbox FB?

I wrote that it was the THIRD made from earth product in a year....my post does not appear under the serum anymore...


----------



## numbersmom (Jan 19, 2014)

Technically my year is up but I should be getting the January box since I skipped May. I didn't have any renewal issues since my cc number changed. I haven't even bothered to contact them about being owed a January box yet because I would rather see if they can manage this correctly as a business first. But if this is anyone else's situation and you get your box can you please post here? I know they ship really late in the month so I haven't felt overlooked yet, but curious if we need to stay on top of boxes owed for skipping previous ones.


----------



## SubJunkie (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *numbersmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Technically my year is up but I should be getting the January box since I skipped May. I didn't have any renewal issues since my cc number changed.
I haven't even bothered to contact them about being owed a January box yet because I would rather see if they can manage this correctly as a business first. But if this is anyone else's situation and you get your box can you please post here? I know they ship really late in the month so I haven't felt overlooked yet, but curious if we need to stay on top of boxes owed for skipping previous ones.
You will need to stay on top of the boxes if you skipped. I ask them if my subscription will still be extended to february since I skipped the may box .They informed me that my subscription ends in January and never responded to me. I honestly don't know what step to take next. I have proof through emails, but who knows....


----------



## Glossygirl (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *numbersmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Technically my year is up but I should be getting the January box since I skipped May. I didn't have any renewal issues since my cc number changed.
I haven't even bothered to contact them about being owed a January box yet because I would rather see if they can manage this correctly as a business first. But if this is anyone else's situation and you get your box can you please post here? I know they ship really late in the month so I haven't felt overlooked yet, but curious if we need to stay on top of boxes owed for skipping previous ones.
i skipped 2 months early on and have the email confirmations as proof. I sent them a facebook message awhile ago when all the changes were going on with copies of the emails confirming the skipped months and they PM'ed me back saying that my account was adjusted to reflect the skipped months.


----------



## farrah3 (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EmGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You are prob right about the discount thing.

I remember one box a few months back I skipped had a lavender product and I remember posting on seasonsbox FB that I liked the brand of the item (Deep Steep) and owned everything they make in every other scent but not lavender as I hate anything lavender.

The response to me was "lavender is supposed to be relaxing for everyone".

Sure, I guess if you already like that scent. I like vanilla or lemon better and do not care what the aromatherapy "rules" state.

I also hate rose and do not care that it is supposed to be a "romantic scent".

Actually I think you are right about the clearance items,

even the description for the box does not at all relate to the items being sent.

I think with the money I will save not getting seasonsbox I will try and surprise myself with some mystery candy.

There is a company I shop from and with most orders they will send me some outdated or short dated items as extras (they are labeled as free items w a sticker and are all fine,I've given them to family and they had no issue eating it).
last year I remember getting some licorice wood sticks you are supposed to chew on (lol, a really random item that I prob would buy if they carried it).

Sorry to make this so long.

Has anyone else had any posts deleted from seasonsbox FB?

I wrote that it was the THIRD made from earth product in a year....my post does not appear under the serum anymore...
Yes, they deleted some of my posts too.  I usually copy &amp; paste my not-so-nice posts on several of their posts (without doing it so much that I get in trouble with FB).  I want as many people as possible to know about the problems I've had with Seasonsbox---multiple complaints from other people might help others with credit card claims too.  Take screen shots of all the complaints before Seasonsbox removes them!

The candy company you speak of is intriguing....care to share who they are?  A PM would be fine.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## farrah3 (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *numbersmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Technically my year is up but I should be getting the January box since I skipped May. I didn't have any renewal issues since my cc number changed.
I haven't even bothered to contact them about being owed a January box yet because I would rather see if they can manage this correctly as a business first. But if this is anyone else's situation and you get your box can you please post here? I know they ship really late in the month so I haven't felt overlooked yet, but curious if we need to stay on top of boxes owed for skipping previous ones.
Same issue here---I had problems with my 1st box &amp; Nya promised me a 1 month bonus at the end of my subscription.  Mine was up in December, so I "should" get the January box as my freebie.  I doubt I'll see it since I was charged for a renewal (my credit card expires 2/14) &amp; had a big mess getting them to refund the $349.  They did finally refund the money, but I bet they don't send the box......please let me know if you get your January box &amp; if I do I'll post about it here.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 19, 2014)

> Yes, they deleted some of my posts too.Â  I usually copy &amp; paste my not-so-nice posts on several of their posts (without doing it so much that I get in trouble with FB).Â  I want as many people as possible to know about the problems I've had with Seasonsbox---multiple complaints from other people might help others with credit card claims too.Â  Take screen shots of all the complaints before Seasonsbox removes them! The candy company you speak of is intriguing....care to share who they are?Â  A PM would be fine.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Several of my posts were deleted too, guess they can't face their own music!! Shame on you Seasons Box for not having enough integrity to face your wrong doing!! They can't face the truth about the fact the they don't answer to their own wrong doing, steal from others and continue lying about everything! I am not afraid of letting the world know either about all the wrong they have done and are doing at this very minute and if anyone else subscribes to them they are just asking to be taken! Sorry guys, they just get me so riled up with the way they have cheated everyone out of their money, time and the fact that a person has to get angry at them and lose their patience!!! I just hope and pray that no one else gets taken by them!!! It's too bad we can't go together as a group and do something.


----------



## Glossygirl (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Glossygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i skipped 2 months early on and have the email confirmations as proof. I sent them a facebook message awhile ago when all the changes were going on with copies of the emails confirming the skipped months and they PM'ed me back saying that my account was adjusted to reflect the skipped months.
what a mess! My CC was just charged on 1/17 for $250. My current subscription ends after I receive the Feb box and I was told if I wanted to cancel, to do so before March 1st. I have facebook PMs to support this so I will be contacting my CC company to reverse the charges.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 20, 2014)

> what a mess! My CC was just charged on 1/17 for $250. My current subscription ends after I receive the Feb box and I was told if I wanted to cancel, to do so before March 1st. I have facebook PMs to support this so I will be contacting my CC company to reverse the charges.


 I am so sorry you have to deal with this! It seems this company is out to get money any way they can! It just shows we have to be on the look out for all charges made against our cards and especially stay on top of this company!


----------



## farrah3 (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Glossygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  what a mess! My CC was just charged on 1/17 for $250. My current subscription ends after I receive the Feb box and I was told if I wanted to cancel, to do so before March 1st. I have facebook PMs to support this so I will be contacting my CC company to reverse the charges.
Same thing happened to me---I cancelled several times through PM on FB &amp; email.  They never responded.  I kept FBing them &amp; emailing them.  They finally responded that it was my responsibility to cancel "per the terms".  But, they would refund my money as a courtesy.  I was charged $349.  They did eventually refund the charge, but it took MANY emails &amp; FB messages.  I also pointed out that their "terms" never said I had to cancel via the "Cancel" button on their website, and I DID cancel several times via email &amp; FB.  Best of luck to you!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 20, 2014)

> Same thing happened to me---I cancelled several times through PM on FB &amp; email.Â  They never responded.Â  I kept FBing them &amp; emailing them.Â  They finally responded that it was my responsibility to cancel "per the terms".Â  But, they would refund my money as a courtesy.Â  I was charged $349.Â  They did eventually refund the charge, but it took MANY emails &amp; FB messages.Â  I also pointed out that their "terms" never said I had to cancel via the "Cancel" button on their website, and I DID cancel several times via email &amp; FB.Â  Best of luck to you!


 I have to say when I tried to cancel, I couldn't get on their site if my life depended on it. They had locked me out somehow. So I emailed, face booked, messaged etc trying to get ahold of them. I finally got a very short curt message back saying cancelled manually. I have held onto that email just in case.


----------



## wurly (Jan 21, 2014)

I had a 12 month subscription that was supposed to end December but skipped May so January is supposed to be my last box. Will seasons box renew for 12-months again, or 1-month at a time? I haven't heard anything from my FB inquiries. I just want this subscription to be over. No amount of organic masks, lotions, candles or teas will soothe the stress of dealing with seasonsbox.


----------



## Glossygirl (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I had a 12 month subscription that was supposed to end December but skipped May so January is supposed to be my last box. Will seasons box renew for 12-months again, or 1-month at a time? I haven't heard anything from my FB inquiries. I just want this subscription to be over. No amount of organic masks, lotions, candles or teas will soothe the stress of dealing with seasonsbox.
my 12 month sub was suppose to end in dec also but I skipped April and May so Feb is suppose to be my last box. I FB messaged them in october and received confirmation of this and was told that I would need to cancel by pre-March 1st if I did not wish to continue. I just found out that my credit card was charged $250 on Jan 17th for another 12 month sub. I will be contesting the $250 charge with my credit card company.  My advice would be to keep an eye out on your cc charges and tell your cc company to not approve any charges from seasonsbox.


----------



## EmGee (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *farrah3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Same thing happened to me---I cancelled several times through PM on FB &amp; email.  They never responded.  I kept FBing them &amp; emailing them.  They finally responded that it was my responsibility to cancel "per the terms".  But, they would refund my money as a courtesy.  I was charged $349.  They did eventually refund the charge, but it took MANY emails &amp; FB messages.  I also pointed out that their "terms" never said I had to cancel via the "Cancel" button on their website, and I DID cancel several times via email &amp; FB.  Best of luck to you!
Well, when I log into my Seasonsbox account there is no cancel button.

I have emailed them at least 3 times stating I am canceling and also asking for a pro-rated refund on my unused months.

Also, I did contact my credit card in the claims dept saying they would most likely be trying to charge my card sometime this month and that I was not renewing and any charge by Seasonsbox is unauthorized.

What is really funny is that I do a lot of online shopping and some people I know are always asking me if I am worried about buying stuff from China or South America or whatever other country....when really the companies I have had the most issues with and who ripped me off were Canadian (Glymm) and American!


----------



## farrah3 (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I had a 12 month subscription that was supposed to end December but skipped May so January is supposed to be my last box. Will seasons box renew for 12-months again, or 1-month at a time? I haven't heard anything from my FB inquiries. I just want this subscription to be over. No amount of organic masks, lotions, candles or teas will soothe the stress of dealing with seasonsbox.
I'm thinking they will renew (whether you cancel or not) for a 12 month sub.  They autorenewed mine at $349 on 1/7/14 &amp; someone else just got autorenewed on 1/17/14 for $250.  Who knows why they charged mine $99 more, they had the $250 "special" posted on their FB when they renewed mine for $349.  I would call my credit card company ahead of time &amp; tell them that Seasonsbox is not authorized to make any charges to your account.


----------



## Hipster (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm getting frustrated too.  Sent 2 emails 1 week apart (first to [email protected] and when I didn't get a response I sent to [email protected]), then sent a PM on FB.  Nothing. Nada. Radio silence on their FB page since January 15th.  When was the last time anyone heard from them (FB or email)?

They haven't charged me yet but I bought the sub last year on Jan 28th so we'll see if a charge appears then...






I'm starting to get Glymm flashbacks where it was "We're shipping soon! Shipping any day now! You're going to love the next box!" and then no communication whatsoever for a few weeks, and then BOOM.  Bankrupt. Done.  I really hope that's not true this time but I just can't shake the feeling.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 21, 2014)

> I'm getting frustrated too.Â  Sent 2 emails 1 week apart (first to [email protected] and when IÂ didn't get a response I sent toÂ [email protected]), then sent a PM on FB.Â  Nothing. Nada. Radio silence on their FB page since January 15th.Â  When was the last time anyone heard from them (FB or email)? They haven't charged me yet but I bought the sub last year on Jan 28th so we'll see if a charge appears then... :madno: I'm starting to get Glymm flashbacks where it was "We're shipping soon!Â Shipping any day now! You're going to love the next box!" and then no communication whatsoever for a few weeks, and then BOOM.Â  Bankrupt. Done.Â  I really hope that's not true this time but I just can't shake the feeling.


 It's a weird feeling isn't it??? Things from the getgo haven't seemed true about this company. I wished I never signed up for it in the first place and I am sad for all of you still going through all this stuff with them! I really hope all get their $$$ back and or product. I am glad I put a stop notice against them with my bank. Got the money put back in my account instantly and filled out a fact finding form and that was it. I do have proof with all the emails etc. I saved and now glad I did. I still though have this weird feeling about them and that you just can't trust them at all.


----------



## EmGee (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It's a weird feeling isn't it??? Things from the getgo haven't seemed true about this company. I wished I never signed up for it in the first place and I am sad for all of you still going through all this stuff with them! I really hope all get their $$$ back and or product. I am glad I put a stop notice against them with my bank. Got the money put back in my account instantly and filled out a fact finding form and that was it. I do have proof with all the emails etc. I saved and now glad I did. I still though have this weird feeling about them and that you just can't trust them at all.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have to say when I tried to cancel, I couldn't get on their site if my life depended on it. They had locked me out somehow. So I emailed, face booked, messaged etc trying to get ahold of them. I finally got a very short curt message back saying cancelled manually. I have held onto that email just in case.
I usually print out and  hold on to correspondence like that for a year, as I've had even one gov't dept I was dealing with that was screwing me around w some insurance I had, where I actually ended u

I thought Seasonsbox was generally ok, until they started to be resold and changed hands so many times.

I usually keep all my bigger financial things for at least 1 year if not much longer- as I have had so many companies try and f*ck me over before (and even some family too a few times).

So for me to think that someone is actually going to do what they say (even if no money is involved), I have a very hard time believing most people...

Well, it is only January, so maybe this year I will have better luck with people in general.....


----------



## pianowoman (Jan 21, 2014)

I just received an e-mail indicating that they are now (again) under new management.  They apologized (again) for all of the issues and indicate that they are looking forward to making things right.  Hmmmmm.  Some things just don't change...


----------



## pianowoman (Jan 21, 2014)

```
Dear SeasonsBox Members, We would like to inform our valued and loyal customers of the major changes happening within the SeasonsBox company. As of February 1st 2014, SeasonsBox will be under new management. This transition has contributed to shipping delays with some customer's January Box but we are working tirelessly to get everything shipped and running smoothly as soon as possible. Through this transition, we hope to bring positive changes within SeasonsBox by improving the customer service, customer interaction and your overall web experience. These are exciting times for us and we are anxious to share these improvements with you as they develop so please stay tuned. We thank you for your continued business and patience. Please forward all your queries, concerns and feedback to [email protected] Kind Regards SeasonsBox Management ==============================================
```


----------



## farrah3 (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pianowoman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dear SeasonsBox Members, We would like to inform our valued and loyal customers of the major changes happening within the SeasonsBox company. As of February 1st 2014, SeasonsBox will be under new management. This transition has contributed to shipping delays with some customer's January Box but we are working tirelessly to get everything shipped and running smoothly as soon as possible. Through this transition, we hope to bring positive changes within SeasonsBox by improving the customer service, customer interaction and your overall web experience. These are exciting times for us and we are anxious to share these improvements with you as they develop so please stay tuned. We thank you for your continued business and patience. Please forward all your queries, concerns and feedback to [email protected] Kind Regards SeasonsBox Management ============================================== 

Yep, I got the same email.......

under the subject line:

Important notice for SeasonsBox Members

And the saga continues.........wonder if I'll ever see that January box.


----------



## wurly (Jan 21, 2014)

> my 12 month sub was suppose to end in dec also but I skipped April and May so Feb is suppose to be my last box. I FB messaged them in october and received confirmation of this and was told that I would need to cancel by pre-March 1st if I did not wish to continue. I just found out that my credit card was charged $250 on Jan 17th for another 12 month sub. I will be contesting the $250 charge with my credit card company.Â  My advice would be to keep an eye out on your cc charges and tell your cc company to not approve any charges from seasonsbox.


 This is terrible. For those who have been charged, is it coming from "seasonsbox" or some other company? I think the best thing to do is tell the cc company about it up front. I should receive the January box, but frankly, it's not worth my time to deal with them. No matter how good things become, the way they are handling auto renewals this month is not a good sign. Sigh. Goodbye seasonsbox.


----------



## melanie0971 (Jan 21, 2014)

My last box should be january. I think it was lat January I subbed. I've been checking my card every day but I like the idea of contacting the card company ahead of time.


----------



## EmGee (Jan 22, 2014)

I got the same email too and they also want people to contact Seasonsbox through gmail now??

For real, that is super unprofessional.

I made a verbal request to my credit card co stating I wanted a refund as the box has now become "items not as described" and also the 1 damaged item from Dec and the company not responding to emails.

Also I thought the previous owner of seasonsbox had said you could get a refund on the unused portion of your "membership".

And now the new rules state no refunds after the first prepaid box is mailed out.

To me that seems like it goes against some kind of business law or something.

Usually with most subscriptions I thought you were entitled to a refund for the unused part?

I have not looked too much into that yet

Also I learned that if you do a gooogle search with your name+ seasonsbox+facebook = you can get some of your old posts to show up in your web browser  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

-found a couple of my old deleted posts from Dec 2013 that way.....


----------



## numbersmom (Jan 22, 2014)

My question is, are the ready for about 500 emails? Prob everyone is cxl, and prob everyone is owed some boxes. And will they honor the owed portion for skipped boxes? The saga continues....


----------



## Hipster (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pianowoman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dear SeasonsBox Members, We would like to inform our valued and loyal customers of the major changes happening within the SeasonsBox company. As of February 1st 2014, SeasonsBox will be under new management. This transition has contributed to *shipping delays with some customer's January Box *but we are working tirelessly to get everything shipped and running smoothly as soon as possible. Through this transition, we hope to bring positive changes within SeasonsBox by improving the customer service, customer interaction and your overall web experience. These are exciting times for us and we are anxious to share these improvements with you as they develop so please stay tuned. We thank you for your continued business and patience. Please forward all your queries, concerns and feedback to [email protected] Kind Regards SeasonsBox Management ============================================== 
LOL @ "some" customers January box.  Has anyone received their's?  I doubt they have even started shipping them yet.

Interesting twist with the new gmail address.  Well, at least we're guaranteed that it will be answered (eventually!).  Still not re-subscribing.  This year was painful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kerryliz (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pianowoman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just received an e-mail indicating that they are now (again) under new management.  They apologized (again) for all of the issues and indicate that they are looking forward to making things right.  Hmmmmm.  Some things just don't change...


I received this too, and I've been unsubscribed for almost a year. Don't like the fact that they still have my info saved.....


----------



## wurly (Jan 22, 2014)

> my 12 month sub was suppose to end in dec also but I skipped April and May so Feb is suppose to be my last box. I FB messaged them in october and received confirmation of this and was told that I would need to cancel by pre-March 1st if I did not wish to continue. I just found out that my credit card was charged $250 on Jan 17th for another 12 month sub. I will be contesting the $250 charge with my credit card company.Â  My advice would be to keep an eye out on your cc charges and tell your cc company to not approve any charges from seasonsbox.


 This is terrible. For those who have been charged, is it coming from "seasonsbox" or some other company? I think the best thing to do is tell the cc company about it up front. I should receive the January box, but frankly, it's not worth my time to deal with them. No matter how good things become, the way they are handling auto renewals this month is not a good sign. Sigh. Goodbye seasonsbox.


----------



## Glossygirl (Jan 22, 2014)

I got a reply back from seasonsbox today in response to my email yesterday and they are refunding the $250 that they charged on 1/17. Hopefully their customer service is making a comeback and will work to resolve past problems. I'm hopeful


----------



## numbersmom (Jan 22, 2014)

[@]Glossygirl[/@], Did they mention if they would honor your skipped boxes?


----------



## Glossygirl (Jan 22, 2014)

@numbersmom, my assumption is that they will honor the 2 skipped boxes. I have Facebook PMs from them that confirm that I skipped 2 months and my sub was extended to include the jan and feb boxes. We shall see if that is the case.


----------



## tanyamib (Jan 23, 2014)

after several emails of telling them I already flagged the transaction to my bank, they finally sent me reply, one liner, "we have refunded $250 to your card, the process will take 2-3 days". Ok I'm done. Don't care if they honor me the 2 skipped boxes. I just want this thing to finish.


----------



## tiffanys (Jan 23, 2014)

I emailed the new gmail customer service address 24 hours ago and have not gotten a reply.... I do not have a "warm fuzzy" about the new management.


----------



## Brittann (Jan 23, 2014)

I received an email from the new email address that confirmed that they will not charge me for a new annual subscription. They also confirmed that I would receive the January and February boxes still. We will see... I'm completely over dealing with Seasonsbox! It has been a looooong year with them. I subscribed last January for the year.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## virgostar (Jan 23, 2014)

I finally got a response back regarding my skipped box. I had attached my previous email from Nya and the response was "see the response below". I'm confused. Does Nya still work for Seasonsbox then?


----------



## tiffanys (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *virgostar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I finally got a response back regarding my skipped box. I had attached my previous email from Nya and the response was "see the response below". I'm confused. Does Nya still work for Seasonsbox then?
Could be... I noticed the announcement email directing us all to Gmail indicated that Seasonsbox is under *new management*, but didn't say anything about* new ownership*.  It could be the same owners, the same general staff, and they're branding it "new management" if they hired one different person.  I still haven't gotten a reply from my email 29 hours ago....


----------



## virgostar (Jan 23, 2014)

> Could be... I noticed the announcement email directing us all to Gmail indicated that Seasonsbox is under *new management*, but didn't say anything about *new ownership*.Â  It could be the same owners, the same general staff, and they're branding it "new management" if they hired one different person.Â  I still haven't gotten a reply from my email 29 hours ago....


 I ask because the reply came from [email protected] It seems like a lot of work to post a listing on flippa only to not sell it.


----------



## farrah3 (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *virgostar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I ask because the reply came from [email protected]

It seems like a lot of work to post a listing on flippa only to not sell it.
The email communication I received about my $349 refund was from [email protected] a few weeks ago.


----------



## EmGee (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tiffanys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Could be... I noticed the announcement email directing us all to Gmail indicated that Seasonsbox is under *new management*, but didn't say anything about* new ownership*.  It could be the same owners, the same general staff, and they're branding it "new management" if they hired one different person.  I still haven't gotten a reply from my email 29 hours ago....
Lol,

it could also be "new management" if they decide just to do something differently and have new rules....

I was reading their legal info and "rules" or whatever you call that on Seasonsbox and it seems they have changed a lot of stuff.

I also noticed in their legal terms they mentioned something about *BLISSMO ?? , * so now I am not sure if they were too cheap to get real lawyers or someone there did a "cut and paste" off Blissmo's website or of Blissmo has anything to do with this crackerjack box now...

This is under #9 on their legal terms:

 SEASONSBOX HAS NO LIABILITY AND WILL MAKE NO REFUND IN THE EVENT OF ANY MERCHANT CANCELLATION, OVERBOOKING, STRIKE, FORCE MAJEURE OR OTHER CAUSES BEYOND *BLISSMOâ€™S *DIRECT CONTROL.


----------



## EmGee (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *virgostar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I ask because the reply came from [email protected]

It seems like a lot of work to post a listing on flippa only to not sell it.
I do not see who would really want to own that company, they seem to have a pretty bad reputation thesedays.

This, I found interesting on Seasonbox legal terms:

g. Choice of Law and Forum.

*These Terms are governed by, and will be interpreted in accordance with, the laws of the Province of Ontario*, and in each case the laws of Canada applicable therein. Any claim or dispute between you and SeasonsBox that arises in whole or in part from the Site or its service, shall be decided exclusively by a court of competent jurisdiction located in the province of* Ontario, Canada.*

-going by the laws in Ontario??

The SeasonsBox package you purchase is redeemable for goods or services by the seller of such goods and services (the â€œMerchant"). *The Merchant, not SeasonsBox, is the seller of the goods and services. *You are encouraged to review the Merchantâ€™s Terms and Conditions, which apply to your purchase.

-so what does this make "seasonsbox" now.....?

*SeasonsBox reserves the right to require payment of fees for certain or all services.* You shall pay all applicable fees, as described on the website in connection with such services selected by you.


----------



## numbersmom (Jan 25, 2014)

Prob a cut and paste like all their other cut and paste errors on the monthly cards and things. Lol


----------



## EmGee (Jan 27, 2014)

Ok,

guess I have no life and had to check if seasonsbox left a reply to any of my facebook posts and of course now they deleted my messages and disabled comments on their page.

Not cool.

If anyone actually decides to sign up to seasonsbox, at least use a credit card so you can get your cash back if you are not sent anything.


----------



## melanie0971 (Jan 27, 2014)

Disabled comments?! Time to start an I hate seasons box page? Lol


----------



## numbersmom (Jan 27, 2014)

Has anyone received shipping info or their box


----------



## Sherr (Jan 27, 2014)

Nada, nothing, rien.


----------



## Glossygirl (Jan 27, 2014)

Me too... No shipping and no jan box:-(


----------



## Lorilane (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm still waiting for my December box.. Not holding my breath.. I do not have any more energy to email them again. December was the last month of my 6 month subscription, I will consider the last month as a payment to them to never have to deal with them again. I ended changing my credit card number 3 months before my sub ended because I knew they were going to try to charge me even though I cancelled. I didn't want to have to deal with them for trying to b reimbursed later!


----------



## Hipster (Jan 27, 2014)

Finally got an answer on FB (nothing on email) that I would be receiving Jan and Feb boxes and will not be renewed for another year. Like the others, I'm not holding my breath either. It's not looking good :-(


----------



## SubJunkie (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Hipster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Finally got an answer on FB (nothing on email) that I would be receiving Jan and Feb boxes and will not be renewed for another year. Like the others, I'm not holding my breath either. It's not looking good :-(
I received that same responses through email.


----------



## melanie0971 (Jan 28, 2014)

I still have yet to get a response to my emails. But my card hasn't been charged either. At least not yet.


----------



## virgostar (Jan 29, 2014)

I took another look at flippa.com. The buyer left a negative review for the previous owner, Holly, a few days ago. I didn't want to copy and paste the comment, in case it's against the rules. The general gist is that Holly lied, broke promises and left vendors unpaid.


----------



## tiffanys (Jan 29, 2014)

I sent an email to the gmail account a week ago (exactly 7 days ago) and have yet to receive a response.

Has anyone received the January box?  I have not.


----------



## Glossygirl (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tiffanys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I sent an email to the gmail account and have yet to receive a response.

Has anyone received the January box?  I have not.
I have not gotten mine either :-(


----------



## tiffanys (Jan 30, 2014)

An observation... the seasonsbox web page no longer has that image that rotates the contents of the box.  Now, it's just a static, generic picture (with no contents) of a January box.  Additionally, the seasonsbox facebook page no longer has spoiler #1 for January (the soap) but the other 3 January products are still up.  I am guessing when the boxes do ship, they will not include the soap...

Still no reply from the gmail account from my email over a week ago.  I am going to re-send to bump it back up to the top of their email...


----------



## melanie0971 (Jan 30, 2014)

> I took another look at flippa.com. The buyer left a negative review for the previous owner, Holly, a few days ago. I didn't want to copy and paste the comment, in case it's against the rules. The general gist is that Holly lied, broke promises andÂ left vendors unpaid.


 I've lost track with all these changes. Wonder when this Holly owned. No response to emails yet. I did notice that it looks like you can comment on facebook again.


----------



## SubJunkie (Jan 30, 2014)

I wish February would hurry up and come I can't wait to be done with this box.


----------



## numbersmom (Jan 30, 2014)

> I wish February would hurry up and come I can't wait to be done with this box.Â


Did u get January?


----------



## EmGee (Jan 31, 2014)

No response to any emails, and I even tried their PR email they had up. Deleted all my FB comments (well, the B!tchy ones were expected), no Jan box and no mention of them owing me 2 boxes or pro-rated refund I demanded.

I posted on FB I had heard they were going out of business or being sold again? and I wanted a refund for unsent boxes...

I did not send my credit card provider my documents yet,but will do that this weekend.


----------



## SubJunkie (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *numbersmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Did u get January?
No I haven't I just mean in general. I can't wait to get my last box which is February, but then again I'm still waiting on January.


----------



## melanie0971 (Jan 31, 2014)

last day of January and still no word. Not to surprised.


----------



## naturalactions (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EmGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No response to any emails, and I even tried their PR email they had up. Deleted all my FB comments (well, the B!tchy ones were expected), no Jan box and no mention of them owing me 2 boxes or pro-rated refund I demanded.

I posted on FB I had heard they were going out of business or being sold again? and I wanted a refund for unsent boxes...

I did not send my credit card provider my documents yet,but will do that this weekend.
I really hope your credit card provider can help. When I went through the Bondi fiasco with a year sub not being honored,(only 3 months from purchase date) I made the refund date by the skin of my teeth, and even then, my credit union told me not to hold my breath. (I did get my refund) My year sub goes until April so with it being over 9 months from purchase date, I know I cant get a refund from my credit union for the unsent boxes. SOL and lesson learned (again) about buying year subs...


----------



## SubJunkie (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really hope your credit card provider can help. When I went through the Bondi fiasco with a year sub not being honored,(only 3 months from purchase date) I made the refund date by the skin of my teeth, and even then, my credit union told me not to hold my breath. (I did get my refund) My year sub goes until April so with it being over 9 months from purchase date, I know I cant get a refund from my credit union for the unsent boxes. SOL and lesson learned (again) about buying year subs...
Yup I don't care how great the deal is. I wont be buying a year again.


----------



## EmGee (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really hope your credit card provider can help. When I went through the Bondi fiasco with a year sub not being honored,(only 3 months from purchase date) I made the refund date by the skin of my teeth, and even then, my credit union told me not to hold my breath. (I did get my refund) My year sub goes until April so with it being over 9 months from purchase date, I know I cant get a refund from my credit union for the unsent boxes. SOL and lesson learned (again) about buying year subs...
I have not had any issues getting refunds from my credit card before, even after their posted dates.

I find if you have a good enough argument and evidence they can find a way to refund you and sort of change their rules for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The only times I've been scammed out of any money, it was 2 local stores- one was a bubble tea shop that sold me a prepaid card and then would not honour it...I think I paid in cash, so lesson learned.

Second bought a credit to a local butcher shop from a deal site and the store kept changing the rules to redeem- not really scammed but have not tried to redeem lately so sort of a loss.

I've even convinced the builder for my place to come back after the 1 year new place warranty was finished and they did come back....a couple times too (my place still sucks and still needs tons of fixing).

Now, if only the rest of my life could be fixed so easily.......

Ok, it is now FEB 2...not even a personal email response from Seasonsbox.

-No January box either??

Has anyone gotten a january box or any kind of reply?

I will finally send my request to my credit card co, was partly waiting till Feb, but also have had the stomach flu and been unable to concentrate on anything.


----------



## virgostar (Feb 2, 2014)

I got an email from the new seasonsbox gmail they provided, confirming my last box is in February. Not a lot of relief considering that no one has received January's.


----------



## jallu (Feb 3, 2014)

I also received the e-mail about new management and I haven't been subscribed since September. Lose my e-mail, crazies!

Did you guys notice they changed back to the old circular logo?

And Petite Pear Style posted a rather scathing review of her last box and also pointed out that the image on their website right now (the static one of the January box) is her photo and was used without permission. She also notes the photo depicts the old style box and packaging, not the new ugly printed box, so it's rather misleading.

Annnnd... EVERY comment has been removed (or hidden) form their Facebook page. There used to be comments to their posts but now I don't see a single one.

Super shady. I removed all links to this company from my blog.


----------



## EmGee (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh...so now the stupid Fackers at Seasonsbox charged my credit card $285.46 after I told them I canceled in NOVEMBER 2013, AGAIN IN DEC 2013.......AND JAN 2014!

I also had called my credit card on Jan 16th, 2014 to warn them of fraudulent charges and they said it should not go through.

So obv someone at Scotiabank Visa is falling asleep on the job.

I just made a blog post stating Seasonsbox fraudulently charged my card, I don't care if they contact me I'm not taking the post down!


----------



## farrah3 (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EmGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh...so now the stupid Fackers at Seasonsbox charged my credit card $285.46 after I told them I canceled in NOVEMBER 2013, AGAIN IN DEC 2013.......AND JAN 2014!

I also had called my credit card on Jan 16th, 2014 to warn them of fraudulent charges and they said it should not go through.

So obv someone at Scotiabank Visa is falling asleep on the job.

I just made a blog post stating Seasonsbox fraudulently charged my card, I don't care if they contact me I'm not taking the post down!
At least it wasn't the fraudulent amount they charged my card of $349.  I'm not sure why the charge amounts are all over the place in price.  Weird.  Call that credit card company!  Best of luck!


----------



## melanie0971 (Feb 3, 2014)

I got an email yesterday telling me I would still get the January box and that it was my last one. They directed me to their web site to cancel. I double checked but there still is no way to cancel on the web site. So I responded to the email with that. I then got another response saying my account was cancelled. They had an "invoice" listed on my account dated 1/29/14 that was listed as unpaid before the second email. Now when I go to check the my account page brings up a bunch of html errors. Nice. As long as they don't charge my card I say good riddance. If a January box ever shows up I will be surprised.


----------



## SubJunkie (Feb 3, 2014)

I can't believe this. Ugh worst box ever............I can't believe I just said that it used to be awesome


----------



## Hipster (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm betting that this sub is done like dinner.  No one has received a Jan box.  Also it's Feb 4 and no spoilers for Feb (not surprised).   Very odd about the soap suddently missing on FB and the change in website.  I'm glad they didn't charge me for another year sub because trying to get ahold of them would not be easy.  I'm cutting my losses... is it worth trying to get $41 back (for 2 boxes not received)?  Probably not, especially with the Cdan dollar being so sucky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ugh.


----------



## Lorilane (Feb 4, 2014)

Still haven't received my December box.. Ughhh


----------



## natriga (Feb 4, 2014)

So happy that I did not re-subcribe when they did the 250$ promo again!!

I thonk that I will be ok with my credit card, mine expired, so I have a new one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I don't think that we are going to have our january box...I really think that's it's over for Seasonsbox...


----------



## SubJunkie (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natriga* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So happy that I did not re-subcribe when they did the 250$ promo again!!

I thonk that I will be ok with my credit card, mine expired, so I have a new one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I don't think that we are going to have our january box...I really think that's it's over for Seasonsbox...
Yup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## melanie0971 (Feb 5, 2014)

Yea I think so.


----------



## EmGee (Feb 6, 2014)

Argh.....just got a reply to one of my emails.

Actually replied back with "Are you F-ing kidding me, is someone smoking crack??"

and a few other not so nice things....lol.

Some from "seasonsbox" wrote me to say I did not have their service and it ended in Dec for me.

And my credit card has not been charged either....

Ha haha....how funny.

Told "seasonsbox" to enjoy dealing with my credit card provider as this now shows they are REFUSING TO SEND ME PRODUCTS AND SERVICE I am owed.

*I do have proof of everything I am owed in writing.

As well as proof of my cancelation for the $285 some charge.

Spoke to my credit card co yesterday, now have 2 case #'s. one for the fraudulent yearly fees.

And another for Seasonsbox refusing to send me my items and refusing a refund or whatever.....

----------------

I also wanted to tell "seasonsbox" to STOP BEATING A DEAD HORSE.....but was nice enough to only write my other comments.


----------



## OiiO (Feb 6, 2014)

Ugh... what a mess! And to think their first few boxes were so wonderful! I'm still wearing the beautiful scarf and enjoying the candle from last January.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 6, 2014)

Interesting: in looking back, my very first email exchanges were with someone named  
*David Kierzkowski* 

He looks to be a VC.  and his email address was just his first inital plus last name at gmail.


----------



## brandyk (Feb 6, 2014)

I noticed that I did get my refund! $20 a month isn't bad for this subscription at all, and if they hadn't screwed the pooch I probably would have re-upped. The biggest issue I had was that they charged people double for those boxes if they didn't have the year long deal. And all the craziness, refusing to answer emails, and deleting comments, yeah that too!


----------



## virgostar (Feb 6, 2014)

I made a call to my credit card company (Scotiabank Visa) and they said they can only address transactions that occurred within the last 90 days. Guess I'm out ~$42 dollars for the remaining January and February boxes. They did however give me a phone number that was attached to the merchant and suggested I give them a call. It's a Toronto area code number so I'm assuming it's Agnes' number. I'm not sure if I should even attempt a phone call. I tried googling the number and a kijiji ad for a vehicle lease takeover pops up with the number.


----------



## EmGee (Feb 6, 2014)

Scotiabank actually called the number on file two weeks ago, if it is the same one...with me on the line too as I had reached a pretty dumb CS person.

I don't think anyone had answered, but might be worth trying again...I did not write down the number, so no idea if it was the same number...maybe should have written it down.....

-------------

Here is the emails I received back from Seasonsbox. Is someone smoking crack??

On Feb 3, 2014, at 5:02 AM, Mxxxxxxxxx &lt;[email protected]&gt; wrote:

Hi,
I am appaled at not receiving any replies at all.
My credit card was FRAUDULENTLY CHARGED by your company.
I have canceled my subscription several times already in NOVEMBER, DECEMBER AND JANUARY 2014.

As well as not receiving a January box and no update?
Now I will forward my info to my credit card's fraud dept for unauthorized charges.

Hoping to hear back,

Mirxxxxxxxx

--------------------------------------------------------------

On Monday, February 3, 2014 11:54:53 AM, Seasonsbox &lt;[email protected]&gt; wrote:
Dear Mirxxxx,

Your account shows that you are no longer under subscription. What plan were you previously on?

Seasonsbox.

Sent from my iPhone

----------------------------

My reply, maybe this is a bit "too nice" on my part.

-going to clean up my language before faxing scotiabank tonight...

To Seasonsbox

Feb 5 at 4:42 PM

OH WOWWWW.......?
THAT IS QUITE FUNNY AS MY SUBSCRIPTION WAS PREPAID FOR A TERM OF ONE YEAR and that was purchased Jan 25 , 2013.

I had also skipped two (2) months and have this in writing as well.

So, I guess now I can just contact my credit card provider stating your company is refusing to send me the goods and "services" I already paid for.

I GUESS I'M NOT A SUBSCRIBER, YET YOUR COMPANY GOES AHEAD AND CHARGES MY CREDIT CARD $285.46 JUST FOR THE FUN OF IT AND BECAUSE IT IS SNOWING OUTSIDE??

YOUR "COMPANY" IF YOU CAN CALL IT THAT HAS MAJOR PROBLEMS IF YOU ARE ASKING ME WHAT PLAN I AM SUPPOSED TO HAVE.
Are you FCKING KIDDING ME???

I JUST WANT A PRO-RATED REFUND FOR THE "SERVICES I AM NO LONGER USING AND OWED" ACCORDING TO YOUR SEASONSBOX TERMS.


----------



## SubJunkie (Feb 6, 2014)

This is the response I got from seasonsbox today. After I sent a not so nice email. 






Due to the transition of new ownership, there had been a major delay with the shipment of January's box. However, I can assure you, that you will receive your box within the next few days. We apologize for any inconvenience.


----------



## EmGee (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is the response I got from seasonsbox today. After I sent a not so nice email. 





Due to the transition of new ownership, there had been a major delay with the shipment of January's box. However, I can assure you, that you will receive your box within the next few days. We apologize for any inconvenience. 
That does not explain them telling me I have "no service" though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As my first box was Feb 2013, meaning 12 months would be till Feb 2014...
plus the two skipped boxes I have a written confirmation for...

What is "seasonsbox" whomever they are now considering a major delay. To me that does not tell me anything.

I've had too many people try and Fk me over either personal, medical or business dealings in the past couple of years to know to always get specifics in writing.

From my condo corp, builders, a dental office...even some family too (nice eh.....). 

I should have prob become a lawyer or something....oh well!


----------



## virgostar (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is the response I got from seasonsbox today. After I sent a not so nice email. 





Due to the transition of new ownership, there had been a major delay with the shipment of January's box. However, I can assure you, that you will receive your box within the next few days. We apologize for any inconvenience. 

I got the same email. Word for word the same email.


----------



## virgostar (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm going on a bit of detour here but does anyone remember how the founder, Agnes, sold the business to go to law school?

This doesn't look like law school: http://www.itbusiness.ca/news/famebit-turns-any-business-brand-into-a-youtube-star/46250

I did a little more searching. Took a look at her linkedin account. Seems like she was finished school by the time she sold the business. Guess she really did take the money and run. 





http://www.linkedin.com/in/agneskozera


----------



## Sherr (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *virgostar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm going on a bit of detour here but does anyone remember how the founder, Agnes, sold the business to go to law school?

This doesn't look like law school: http://www.itbusiness.ca/news/famebit-turns-any-business-brand-into-a-youtube-star/46250

I did a little more searching. Took a look at her linkedin account. Seems like she was finished school by the time she sold the business. Guess she really did take the money and run. 





http://www.linkedin.com/in/agneskozera
Good sleuthing!  Looks like you're right, doesn't seem like law school to me.  I hate it when people lie.


----------



## EmGee (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sherr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Good sleuthing!  Looks like you're right, doesn't seem like law school to me.  I hate it when people lie.
Agnes did teach a law class before selling Seasonsbox, but I guess that is not really law school if it is just one class...

If she has a background in law the seasonsbox terms are very badly written.

They wrote that seasonsbox is only providing a service and that it is the vendors who are selling the goods.

I think that kind of makes it easier to file a claim since now they are "selling service" and you did not get the service you paid for.

Also did anyone notice how the seasonsbox site image is now the Jan 2013 description card, but the text on the left side of the screen is from Jan 2014. As usual makes not sense...


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *virgostar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm going on a bit of detour here but does anyone remember how the founder, Agnes, sold the business to go to law school?

This doesn't look like law school: http://www.itbusiness.ca/news/famebit-turns-any-business-brand-into-a-youtube-star/46250
This guy was referenced in the article too - 

(my previous post):

Interesting: in looking back, my very first email exchanges were with someone named  
*David Kierzkowski* 

He looks to be a VC.  and his email address was just his first inital plus last name at gmail.

Interesting...


----------



## EmGee (Feb 12, 2014)

I don't think her "business idea" is that good.

You should not put all your eggs in one basket or marketing only on one platform.

A lot of people can not access video at work or just can't be bothered for video reviews- but I guess she does not have much to lose since she is not dealing with actual product...

I took a lot of media and advertising classes in university, so do know some stuff......

Anyone have any news on Feb Seasonsbox??


----------



## numbersmom (Feb 12, 2014)

Did anyone ever receive January's box?


----------



## melanie0971 (Feb 12, 2014)

I know I didn't receive January. Last thing was the email about the delay. And the email saying they cancelled my renewal. I sent another email 3 days ago and haven't heard anything.


----------



## EmGee (Feb 15, 2014)

: Originally Posted by *numbersmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




I thought this was supposed to be in the box and made up most of the value?
You are right! on their FB page they had a lot of exited comments for this serum.

*I am not expecting anything since they shortchanged me 2 boxes and were insisiting my sub ended in Dec when I only started with the Feb box.*

*(but if counting my 2 skipped boxes really till April.... shortchanged 4 boxes...edited to add this).*

-was kind of hoping they would respond to one of my emails by now but...nope.

Finally, I will send those faxes to my credit card co tonight. I kept putting it off as i was told it is only 1 claim per charge....


----------



## SubJunkie (Feb 16, 2014)

I know the value isn't there but I am excited to try all the items.


----------



## melanie0971 (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks for posting the pics I had to run out the door after I peeked in the box. It's not a bad box but given the nightmare this company has become I'm glad it's my last.


----------



## Glossygirl (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm disappointed the face serum is no longer included. I've been using the made from earth moisturizer and I really like it a lot and was looking forward to using them together. But I shouldn't be complaining, I'm just happy to be getting a January box (although I have not gotten it yet...hopefully soon!)


----------



## wurly (Feb 16, 2014)

What???? It looks like a totally different box from what the Facebook page indicated. If I thought communicating with them would do any good, I would try, but there is no way this company can be salvaged. There just isn't enough goodwill left. Sad. I still like my pink scarf and my eco umbrella. Well, any suggestions for other fun subscriptions? I let my popsugar lapse, might go back in a few months. Nothing is really wowing me... That's probably the saddest thing I can say about this. I don't even care enough to make a stink with Seasonsbox.


----------



## virgostar (Feb 16, 2014)

> What???? It looks like a totally different box from what the Facebook page indicated. If I thought communicating with them would do any good, I would try, but there is no way this company can be salvaged. There just isn't enough goodwill left. Sad. I still like my pink scarf and my eco umbrella. Well, any suggestions for other fun subscriptions? I let my popsugar lapse, might go back in a few months. Nothing is really wowing me... That's probably the saddest thing I can say about this. I don't even care enough to make a stink with Seasonsbox.


 They removed the photos of all the old items and put up pictures of the new items on Facebook. No explanation. I feel bad for anyone who paid full value for the January box, expecting the former items.


----------



## EmGee (Feb 16, 2014)

Ok,

this might make me sound like a B!tch but I think anyone who receives this box with the low value should file a claim with their credit card for items not as described.

That they changed the items without telling you and that is misleading.

I know most people did not get screenshots of facebook but you might be able to get them on google still or else try the site wayback machine?? or something where you can see old copies of websites.

I haven't used that site lately,but I actually remembered the name of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

archive.org/web

web.archive.org

Well, I guess it might seem like I have too much time on my hands...but I am stuck at home with stomach problems the past month (or most of it anyways).

*And not cool that "seasonsbox" decided to delete all mention of the face serum on their facebook...*


----------



## wurly (Feb 16, 2014)

> Ok, this might make me sound like a B!tch but I think anyone who receives this box with the low value should file a claim with their credit card for items not as described. That they changed the items without telling you and that is misleading. I know most people did not get screenshots of facebook but you might be able to get them on google still or else try the site wayback machine?? or something where you can see old copies of websites. I haven't used that site lately,but I actually remembered the name of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />archive.org/web web.archive.org Well, I guess it might seem like I have too much time on my hands...but I am stuck at home with stomach problems the past month (or most of it anyways). *And not cool that "seasonsbox" decided to delete all mention of the face serum on their facebook...*


 I just googled seasonsbox and the Facebook page came up today with the serum, bath salts, a body butter, and 1 other thing. This is bait and switch. So sad. Someone should just put them out of their misery. Every move they make just gets worse and worse. They should just stop, apologize, and refund people as necessary. It's tragic they can't even see it.


----------



## EmGee (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I just googled seasonsbox and the Facebook page came up today with the serum, bath salts, a body butter, and 1 other thing. This is bait and switch. So sad. Someone should just put them out of their misery. Every move they make just gets worse and worse. They should just stop, apologize, and refund people as necessary. It's tragic they can't even see it.
You are right, they need to stop beating a dead horse.

or if they really want to start their business again, charge by the month only.

I'm really curious who runs seasonsbox now, since they do not sign their name on anything that I know of...

Well, the only good thing is seasonsbox does not have to deal with me in person....the condo builders for my place prob don't like me too much as I'm always right and they have to tons of stuff.....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

-If anyone is looking to send some free faxes...like to your credit card co, I just tried the service faxzero.com you can send a 3 page fax for free.

I usually use my phoneline for faxes but having issues this week with it.


----------



## virgostar (Feb 17, 2014)

At least we know why they removed all the images of the items on the website a few weeks ago. I'm assuming the January items were curated by Holly and she hadn't paid vendors yet. It was one of the complaints mentioned in the flippa review.


----------



## melanie0971 (Feb 17, 2014)

That could be. If there are in fact new owners it would certainly explain the delay of the boxes. They probably had to scramble to find products to send


----------



## wurly (Feb 17, 2014)

> That could be. If there are in fact new owners it would certainly explain the delay of the boxes. They probably had to scramble to find products to send


 I just picture them in the dollar aisle at Walgreens scrambling among the bins.


----------



## melanie0971 (Feb 18, 2014)

> I just picture them in the dollar aisle at Walgreens scrambling among the bins.


 Lol thanks for that image.


----------



## Glossygirl (Feb 18, 2014)

Yay! I got my January box today!!!


----------



## Hipster (Feb 18, 2014)

Wow, what a huge difference in items!  I'm looking forward to the lip scrub, the lavender oil seems a little out of place, and apparently we can never have too much soap or chocolate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm a little sad that the face serum has disappeared.  Hopefully my Jan &amp; Feb boxes arrive but I'm still not holding my breath... it'll be a bonus if they do show up!


----------



## wurly (Feb 18, 2014)

I got my January box too. Is it just me, or is the chocolate bar a little light? The wrapper says 1.25 oz, but I could swear this is like 0.5 oz. It's thinner than a Hershey bar, and about half the size. I know I should just be glad I received the box at all, but it feels like every step is a short cut or a skimp. I am so glad to be done with them!!


----------



## naturalactions (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my January box too. Is it just me, or is the chocolate bar a little light? The wrapper says 1.25 oz, but I could swear this is like 0.5 oz. It's thinner than a Hershey bar, and about half the size. I know I should just be glad I received the box at all, but it feels like every step is a short cut or a skimp. I am so glad to be done with them!!
I didn't think to weigh it, but it is actually very good! I expected actual white chocolate, but it's like a really really light milk chocolate. I would consider repurchasing, a nice find.


----------



## EmGee (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my January box too. Is it just me, or is the chocolate bar a little light? The wrapper says 1.25 oz, but I could swear this is like 0.5 oz. It's thinner than a Hershey bar, and about half the size. I know I should just be glad I received the box at all, but it feels like every step is a short cut or a skimp. I am so glad to be done with them!!
I hope that someone can weigh the chocolate and find out.....

I still can't believe they short-changed me 2 boxes. Without my skipped boxes (2), I should have been getting this lame box till Feb 2014....

oh well, now just have to wait to hear from Visa for my refunds...


----------



## tiffanys (Feb 18, 2014)

I am in the US (Chicago suburbs) and have not gotten January.  Anyone else in the US still expecting January?  It seems like they've been trickling in the past couple of days but it seems a couple of other Chicago area folks got their boxes already.  Perhaps my post office is just slow....


----------



## wurly (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Hipster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow, what a huge difference in items!  I'm looking forward to the lip scrub, the lavender oil seems a little out of place, and apparently we can never have too much soap or chocolate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm a little sad that the face serum has disappeared.  Hopefully my Jan &amp; Feb boxes arrive but I'm still not holding my breath... it'll be a bonus if they do show up!
I know! I just think of all the soap and chocolate I've received in subscription boxes. Do they think that by sending all this chocolate I will become super fat and need extra soap to wash my now-much-larger body?


----------



## tiffanys (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tiffanys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am in the US (Chicago suburbs) and have not gotten January.  Anyone else in the US still expecting January?  It seems like they've been trickling in the past couple of days but it seems a couple of other Chicago area folks got their boxes already.  Perhaps my post office is just slow....
Update:  I just let my dogs out and my box was on the porch... it wasn't there an hour ago so perhaps it got delivered to the wrong address and a nice neighbor dropped it by...

I weighed the chocolate.  It came it at 0.9 oz or 26 g, not 1.25 oz and 35 g as per the packaging.

I looked at public records for the address from which the January Seasonsbox came (assuming the return address from the mailing label is accurate) and it's a house in Plantation, FL that is a bit less than 1400 sq ft and last sold for $94k in 1994.  These are facts per Zillow.  Me?  I would've at least rented a PO Box...

http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/215-Bryan-Blvd-Plantation-FL-33317/43167741_zpid/


----------



## wurly (Feb 19, 2014)

I opened the chocolate. The inner plastic wrapper is larger than the chocolate bar. It's folded over. I think it's normally a rectangular bat instead of the square bar we received. They just used the same packaging. Sorry to flog a dead horse.


----------



## EmGee (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I opened the chocolate. The inner plastic wrapper is larger than the chocolate bar. It's folded over. I think it's normally a rectangular bat instead of the square bar we received. They just used the same packaging. Sorry to flog a dead horse.
Oh, nice to know this info...

I did not mean people here were flogging a dead horse (or is there a better expression???).

But that Seasonsbox should just give it up and do something else...they seem to get even worse by the day.


----------



## virgostar (Feb 19, 2014)

I emailed them to see why there was a change in January's box. Their response: The items were posted from the previous owner, products that we didnt receive. February's products will be posted before the beginning of next week. Seasonsbox ------------------------------------- I don't understand why they couldn't have explained it to all subscribers before sending them out. At this rate, we're not going to get the February box until the end of March.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Feb 19, 2014)

Anybody else think it's still run solely by Nya and she just signs the e-mails "Seasonsbox" now?


----------



## EmGee (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *virgostar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I emailed them to see why there was a change in January's box. Their response:

The items were posted from the previous owner, products that we didnt receive.
February's products will be posted before the beginning of next week.

Seasonsbox 
I don't understand why they couldn't have explained it to all subscribers before sending them out. At this rate, we're not going to get the February box until the end of March.
Wow! you actually got a reply?

I sent them a couple emails and no replies to me at all....

I am also surprised that some of the vendors would actually send out items without being paid?

or at least without a contract and deposit of some kind.

A few of my friends work in music or small business (store, art, other stuff) and usually will not show up or do something unless they have a contract and deposit.

I'm guessing they did not get the other items cuz they were not paid for most likely??


----------



## virgostar (Feb 20, 2014)

> Wow! you actually got a reply? I sent them a couple emails and no replies to me at all.... I am also surprised that some of the vendors would actually send out items without being paid? or at least without a contract and deposit of some kind. A few of my friends work in music or small business (store, art, other stuff) and usually will not show up or do something unless they have a contract and deposit. I'm guessing they did not get the other items cuz they were not paid for most likely??


 I used to work at a car dealership and the parts department had customers that were on credit, which meant every 30 days a statement would be sent to them. Sometimes it was like pulling teeth, trying to get them to make any payment. Obviously there's a whole process involving paperwork to be able to be put on credit but it happens more often than you might think. Often times, I think it's done as a good faith measure, in hopes that you'll be a repeat customer.


----------



## EmGee (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *virgostar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I used to work at a car dealership and the parts department had customers that were on credit, which meant every 30 days a statement would be sent to them. Sometimes it was like pulling teeth, trying to get them to make any payment. Obviously there's a whole process involving paperwork to be able to be put on credit but it happens more often than you might think. Often times, I think it's done as a good faith measure, in hopes that you'll be a repeat customer.
Ah, I did not think of that as I do not have a car and have not worked w cars.

Usually I thought it was a credit company and not dealership that issues credit.

But I guess if it is a small dealership they might not do that?

Usually when I have bought stuff on credit at stores I have always had to make payments to the different credit co or bank and go in person even to pay at the store every month for some (very annoying).

My credit statements were issued by the store on behalf of the bank and if I was late I am charged interest from that date...

I bought most of the stuff for my house on credit and at least in Canada it is how it worked for me....


----------



## Hipster (Feb 21, 2014)

Any Canadians receive your box yet?  Still waiting for mine...


----------



## Hipster (Feb 21, 2014)

Spoke too soon...received it today!  

- Chocolate bar weighed in at 29g (but was pretty tasty)

- Soap: Dead Sea Salt mineral bar (salt &amp; mud soap bar).  http://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/110560294/dead-sea-minerals-salt-and-mud-bar?ref=shop_home_active_2

- Lip scrub was frozen (it's a balmy -15C/5F here) so I'll have to wait for that to thaw first before opening

- Nothing too special about lavender oil.   Will be nice in a bath I suppose.

On the customs declaration sticker on the box, each item was listed with a value of $10, for $40 total.  Har har.


----------



## Alicat880 (Feb 21, 2014)

I received my box earlier this week (tuesday). I did notice on Facebook that the sb ppl posted the "new" January box items last weekend (Sunday I think) I researched the price of each item, as someone already did on here. Not worth it IMO. February's box will be my last box.


----------



## EmGee (Feb 22, 2014)

Well, my box showed up on my doorstep today.

I'm in Canada and with seasonsbox ignoring my emails was not expecting anything...

Still going through with my credit card chargeback, as it was already sent and their writing to me refusing to honour my prepaid subscription is a main reason.

I think I need to change banks too. Called Scotiabank Visa and told them not to put any seasonsbox charges through as I had canceled and they did not listen at all...

Guess I'll have to find a new bank this week.....

I haven't opened my box yet, but the address on the package is:

Seasonsbox

215 Bryan Blvd

Plantation, FL 33317-3746

just noticed there is a phone number and email in tiny print...you need a magnifying glass to see it.

(954)903-8688    [email protected]


----------



## Glossygirl (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm loving the mango sticky rice soap that was in my January box! If anyone wants to trade, please check out my trade list in my signature.... thanks!


----------



## virgostar (Feb 23, 2014)

With five days to go, February's box was finally posted! 

Whispering Willow Organic Lavender and Flax Seed Eye Pillow: $15

http://www.whisperingwillow.net/products/organic-lavender-and-flax-seed-eye-pillow-hot-cold

Made With Love Edibles: $9.50

http://www.madewithlove.ca/blendslist.php

http://www.etsy.com/ca/shop/EarthMarket?section_id=7989979&amp;ref=shopsection_leftnav_3&amp;ulsfg=true

Fabulous Frannie De-Stress 6oz Mineral Bath Salt: $5.95

http://www.ebay.com/itm/De-Stress-6oz-Mineral-Bath-Salt-made-with-Pure-Essential-Oils-Fabulous-Frannie-/280892081058

Green Ritual Organic Incense Sticks, Rose Geranium: $7.32

http://www.etsy.com/listing/176405014/organic-incense-sticks-rose-geranium

Total approx. value: $37.77 USD

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A good variety, even though I can do without the bath salts and incense. I have enough bath products and candles/incense to start a spa. I'm surprised they decided to go international with the merchants. The spices are from Canada and the incense sticks are from Australia. If I do get this box (my last since I skipped May 2013), I will be content with my subscription ending on an acceptable note.


----------



## numbersmom (Feb 24, 2014)

For what it's worth I like this mix of products, but my sub ended in January and I don't want to order again.


----------



## Sherr (Feb 24, 2014)

Looks like there may be hope for this company after all.  They do seem to be trying.


----------



## SubJunkie (Feb 24, 2014)

Ugh I hate bath salts.


----------



## page5 (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ugh I hate bath salts. 

I'm not a fan of bath salts either so when I receive some I re-purpose them into an exfoliator. I mix the bath salts with a little coconut oil (I do a small batches, about 1/4 cup at a time) and keep a little container in the shower to exfoliate my feet once a week.


----------



## Hipster (Feb 24, 2014)

A very eclectic selection of items!  Doesn't appear to be a theme at all...

- eye pillow: don't currently have one, never knew I needed one, so that's something!

- spice blend: nice to see Canadian products!  I will definitely use it.

- bath salts: not terribly exciting, but will be put to good use.  My husband likes epsom salts in a bath (not bubbles) so I know these will be used up!  Also, a repeat of brand from January

- incense: blargh.  Still have some of those cones from the March (?) box. Maybe they'll be a good mosquito repellant outside in the summer??

This too is my final box (if they stick to their word and send it) so farewell Seasonbox, it's been fun and at times, frustrating!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sherr (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm not a fan of bath salts either so when I receive some I re-purpose them into an exfoliator. I mix the bath salts with a little coconut oil (I do a small batches, about 1/4 cup at a time) and keep a little container in the shower to exfoliate my feet once a week. 
That's a great idea, thanks!  I think I'll mix mine with some Body Shop shower gel I have.


----------



## melanie0971 (Feb 24, 2014)

Not bad. Not worth resubbing though. January was my last box but I will be curious to see what happens.


----------



## SubJunkie (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm not a fan of bath salts either so when I receive some I re-purpose them into an exfoliator. I mix the bath salts with a little coconut oil (I do a small batches, about 1/4 cup at a time) and keep a little container in the shower to exfoliate my feet once a week. 
I'll definitely try that.


----------



## EmGee (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didn't think to weigh it, but it is actually very good! I expected actual white chocolate, but it's like a really really light milk chocolate. I would consider repurchasing, a nice find.
I weighted the chocolate bar and without the wrapper it is 27.1 grams for me on my electronic scale.

I put the chocolate in different positions on the weight platform and always got the same number.

Also to compare I weighted a mini coffee crisp that was 12 gr and that was the correct weight for that item.

I haven't tried the chocolate yet as I can't have much right now, but it smells really good!

I'd like to know how they determine this is supposed to be a white chocolate?

The only "white" bars I've seen are either from a chocolate shop where I know the people who make the chocolate and their white chocolate is more beige and not dark like this one.

Or the Ritter Sport white chocolate w whole hazelnut bar that is quite beige looking (and extremely tasty).

http://ritter-sport.us/#/en_US/product/100g_white_whole_hazelnuts

I guess I will ask the chocolate makers I know about how they determine white chocolate. Now I am very curious.

The people I know have been making chocolate at least 40 years in Canada....

*Oh seeing this is a Seasonsbox post, my update is my credit card co told me it takes up to 60 days for a refund...

-they should have canceled my card and never did....not impressed.


----------



## Hipster (Mar 2, 2014)

Item change in the Feb box.  Spice mix is out, Bobo's Oat Bars are in. (made on FB wall today) 

Not a good sign that they are changing items after they release the contents the first time...


----------



## EmGee (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Hipster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Item change in the Feb box.  Spice mix is out, Bobo's Oat Bars are in. (made on FB wall today) 

Not a good sign that they are changing items after they release the contents the first time...
Are they trying to drive all their last customers away?

I really hope no one is signing up for their crappy service.

And they want to actually charge almost $50 for Canadians for one box now??

The spice mix looked good too, so that is too bad.


----------



## natriga (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm in Canada (MontrÃ©al) and I didn't receive my january box yet! I wrote to them twice, and never got a answer!

I went to see the Facebook page. One person was telling that they charge him on his credit card even if he's not a subcripber anymore!! The message was erase!!

Anyway, I'm done with them. I think I,m going to forget about my january box!


----------



## natriga (Mar 2, 2014)

THEY ANSWER ME!!!

They told me that since I cancel in november I will not receive it!!

I wrote in november to tell them that I didn't want my subcription to renew for another years and that I didn't find the ''cancel', option on their website, so they did it for me. At the same time they confirm that january was my last box.

And now they tell me that I,m not a subcriber since november? Hey I paid for this box!!

DON'T SUBCRIBE TO SEASONSBOX!!!! I don't think they will last very long....


----------



## farrah3 (Mar 3, 2014)

I was owed a January box, but never got it.  They renewed my yearly sub (without my permission) in January.  It was a huge ordeal to get the money refunded, but they finally did it.

I guess I'll never see the January box they owed me, but I'm super glad to be done with them!

Never again!  Everyone should RUN away from this box, RUN far, far away!


----------



## virgostar (Mar 3, 2014)

Bobo's Oat Bars: $2.40/bar http://bobosoatbars.com/buy-bars/ Assuming we get just one bar, value of the box goes down to $30.67 I know everything is in flux for the owner(s) at the moment but this lack of organization and business sense is ridiculous.


----------



## EmGee (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *farrah3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was owed a January box, but never got it.  They renewed my yearly sub (without my permission) in January.  It was a huge ordeal to get the money refunded, but they finally did it.

I guess I'll never see the January box they owed me, but I'm super glad to be done with them!

Never again!  Everyone should RUN away from this box, RUN far, far away!
At least they admitted to charging your credit card.

I was told my card was never charged....LOL.

That is just funny as I can see the charge online and so can Visa claims dept...


----------



## natriga (Mar 3, 2014)

Weird... I wrote to them twice ..no answer... i wrote on FB and I got a answer that since I cancel in november I won't be getting my january box.

Wrote to them twice, and I explain that I had a one year sub, that I cancel in november, because I didn't want my subcrition to renew.

No answer...just wrote again on FB and got a answer!! lol!!

My English is not good... Here what I receive.

~~Dear Sabrina, We sincerely apologize for not receiving your January's box. To compensate for the Inconvenience, we will send you March's box. Thanks for your patience and understanding. Seasonsbox Staff

What does that means...that I will have the march box instead of the january box?

That's not really a compensation?

Did I understand right?


----------



## naturalactions (Mar 3, 2014)

I received my February box today. They have gotten rid of the inner box and now just pack items in the shipping box itself. Fine by me, except that the box was not sealed. I hate when sub companies do that, a little tape goes a long way to make me feel better about the contents being safe and not tampered with.

Other than that, I actually really like this box and am excited to try all the items. However, the incense sticks came alone, and I do not have a holder to burn them. Does anyone have any suggestions on what I could use in its place, or do I need to go out and buy one?


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 3, 2014)

That box looks really sparse! I feel for all you ladies having to still deal with this company. I am glad I cancelled way back in December and thankfully haven't had to deal with them since a filed a fraud report with my bank!


----------



## brandyk (Mar 3, 2014)

I got a box today, which was weird because I was charged &amp; refunded for the next year.


----------



## naturalactions (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *brandyk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a box today, which was weird because I was charged &amp; refunded for the next year.


Maybe yours was sent for review purposes? But don't they normally tell you that's what they are doing?


----------



## brandyk (Mar 3, 2014)

i don't use an email address or anything remotely connected to the blog. they wouldn't even know it was me. i doubt they really want me reviewing them further! i didn't even open it yet. but i was curious to see inside. i have a rule that i cannot open a box unless i'm prepared to photograph it. because otherwise it is a HOT MESS


----------



## naturalactions (Mar 3, 2014)

That is such a good rule! I try to keep myself from opening any new boxes until I do a couple of chores or pick up things around the house first. It makes it feel like a reward for doing a job well done (not like its something I have to do anyway)...haha!


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received my February box today. They have gotten rid of the inner box and now just pack items in the shipping box itself. Fine by me, except that the box was not sealed. I hate when sub companies do that, a little tape goes a long way to make me feel better about the contents being safe and not tampered with.

Other than that, I actually really like this box and am excited to try all the items. However, the incense sticks came alone, and I do not have a holder to burn them. *Does anyone have any suggestions on what I could use in its place, or do I need to go out and buy one?*

You can use anything that won't burn - I use a small bowl, fill it with uncooked rice or pasta, then stick the incense in. That's it. No fancy incense burner.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hipster (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received my February box today. They have gotten rid of the inner box and now just pack items in the shipping box itself. Fine by me, except that the box was not sealed. I hate when sub companies do that, a little tape goes a long way to make me feel better about the contents being safe and not tampered with.

Other than that, I actually really like this box and am excited to try all the items. However, the incense sticks came alone, and I do not have a holder to burn them. Does anyone have any suggestions on what I could use in its place, or do I need to go out and buy one?

Thanks for posting the photos!  Looks like your cat likes the box too (but just the actual box...because all cats can't resist boxes.  Mine do the same!)

The eye soothing bag thingie is much larger than I thought it would be!

Let us know how the oat bar tastes.  Too bad they didn't throw in 2 to make it a little better value.

What scent was the incense?  That is A LOT of sticks!


----------



## natriga (Mar 4, 2014)

Seasonsbox wrote me back. They still don't want to send me my january box, because I cancel in november (I cancel because I didn't want my subcription to renew for another year!! And I didn't want any problem with my credit card compagnie). And in another e-mail they tell me that I cancel in november, and that they didn't get the $ for january!?!?! I have send many e-mail to explain them...

I have enough. I call my credit card compagny. I subcribe to Seasonsbox the 4 of february. I will have my money back for my one box missing. My credit card compagnie is going to send me papers to make my rÃ©clamations!! Enough is enough!!


----------



## naturalactions (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sj52000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You can use anything that won't burn - I use a small bowl, fill it with uncooked rice or pasta, then stick the incense in. That's it. No fancy incense burner.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
Great idea! I know I have some pretty little bowls I would not mind setting out for this. Thanks!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Hipster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thanks for posting the photos!  Looks like your cat likes the box too (but just the actual box...because all cats can't resist boxes.  Mine do the same!)

The eye soothing bag thingie is much larger than I thought it would be!

Let us know how the oat bar tastes.  Too bad they didn't throw in 2 to make it a little better value.

*What scent was the incense?*  That is A LOT of sticks!

The scent was Rose Geranium like advertised. Nice and not too strong as far as I can tell, but I have not burned any yet so I do not know if the scent will get stronger.


----------



## EmGee (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natriga* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seasonsbox wrote me back. They still don't want to send me my january box, because I cancel in november (I cancel because I didn't want my subcription to renew for another year!! And I didn't want any problem with my credit card compagnie). And in another e-mail they tell me that I cancel in november, and that they didn't get the $ for january!?!?! I have send many e-mail to explain them...

I have enough. I call my credit card compagny. I subcribe to Seasonsbox the 4 of february. I will have my money back for my one box missing. My credit card compagnie is going to send me papers to make my rÃ©clamations!! Enough is enough!!
It seems they do not know how to do their math at Seasonsbox.

I'm still waiting for my refund. Scotiabank Visa is so slow....


----------



## virgostar (Mar 10, 2014)

My February box arrived today. I live in the Greater Toronto area for those who are still waiting. It's weird that the incense came without any labels or packaging. I wonder if they just ordered a large box and divided them up? They remind me of the ones used at temples in Asia.


----------



## EmGee (Mar 15, 2014)

Just when I finished following up on my Visa claims for Seasonsbox I went to check my mail again and................

Feb Seasonsbox was there in a large Canada Post "garbage bag" - well one of these clear bags from canada post that has print that says "sorry your parcel is damaged in transit" with a phone number to call....

I haven't unpacked it yet, but the incense sticks are sticking out of the box.

I'll look at it later, as after spending 3+ hours making phone calls yesterday is exhausting.

(had at least 10 calls for stuff to do....still not done yet...).


----------



## naturalactions (Mar 20, 2014)

Just got tracking info for March's box...from [email protected] Since there are no March updates on Facebook or the website, I guess they are keeping items a secret like other sub boxes now?


----------



## Sherr (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got tracking info for March's box...from [email protected] Since there are no March updates on Facebook or the website, I guess they are keeping items a secret like other sub boxes now?
Looks that way â€¦ you may be our first source of intel!


----------



## virgostar (Mar 22, 2014)

> Just got tracking info for March's box...from [email protected] Since there are no March updates on Facebook or the website, I guess they are keeping items a secret like other sub boxes now?


 It gives them more leeway in terms of the items they need purchase for the boxes. No need to explain themselves if they change an item.


----------



## tiffanys (Mar 26, 2014)

The Seasonsbox Facebook page has 4 products for April up.  I'm wondering if those are really the March products.  Has anyone gotten the March box?


----------



## naturalactions (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tiffanys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The Seasonsbox Facebook page has 4 products for April up.  I'm wondering if those are really the March products.  Has anyone gotten the March box?
Mine is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow....really curious if the products will match the April products or be completely different. I will post what I get tomorrow.


----------



## naturalactions (Mar 27, 2014)

Received the March Box today....it included the products listed on FB for April.



Spoiler



Not a bad box. Too lazy to calculate the value. The Serum looks nice and the spice mix will be fun one night for dinner. I doubt I will use the eye shadow though. I also like the silk bag, The construction is nice and I can definitely find a use for it (although my cat has claimed it at the moment...those pom poms were too irresistible!). Too bad I got such an ugly pattern/color. 












Now I wonder what April will bring? I am almost through my year sub...2 more months!


----------



## SubJunkie (Mar 28, 2014)

Looks like we finally got that antioxidant serum.


----------



## numbersmom (Mar 29, 2014)

I love this box, where was this box when i had my sub. Lol This has the original feel to it in my opinion.


----------



## EmGee (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like we finally got that antioxidant serum. 
Well,

the image of it anyways...lol.

My credit card somehow ended up crediting me for most of the seasonsbox year- even though I was just asking for a partial refund.

Not sure why exactly.

Now let's see if they actually send these items out this time.....


----------



## SubJunkie (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EmGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well,

the image of it anyways...lol.

My credit card somehow ended up crediting me for most of the seasonsbox year- even though I was just asking for a partial refund.

Not sure why exactly.

Now let's see if they actually send these items out this time.....
I mean I actually received the serum in my box. So, you should too.


----------



## EmGee (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I mean I actually received the serum in my box. So, you should too. 
Good to know they are actually sending out the correct items lately!

I doubt I am getting a box, my sub is supposed to end with April 2014.

Seeing as how confused they were about my act who really knows....


----------



## SubJunkie (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EmGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Good to know they are actually sending out the correct items lately!

I doubt I am getting a box, my sub is supposed to end with April 2014.

Seeing as how confused they were about my act who really knows....
My sub was supposed to end with the Feb Box, but instead I didn't received Feb and I received March instead.


----------



## sj52000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I never received my March box (the one they advertised as April). Well, I haven't received my April box, either, but that's another topic. I've emailed twice about the March box, and I've not received a response. Ladies, have we given up on this sub? Are we all resigned to the fact that it's probably not going to continue, or do you think I should still keep keep trying to get my box from last month? I hate losing money, but I kind of think this sub might be a lost cause at this point.


----------



## AsianGirl (Apr 16, 2014)

What is the best email to use for SeasonsBox?

[email protected]

[email protected] or

[email protected]

This sub has gone downhill fast.


----------



## virgostar (Apr 16, 2014)

> What is the best email to use for SeasonsBox? [email protected] [email protected] or [email protected] This sub has gone downhill fast.


 [email protected] The new owner(s) asked for all emails to be directed to that one. At this point, I think they're just halfheartedly trying to fulfill all the remaining annual subscriptions and call it quits. The main website hasn't been updated since the debacle with the January box.


----------



## AsianGirl (Apr 16, 2014)

^Thanks! I did write to the 'gmail' one. We will see what the response time is.

Yes, I logged into the website to see what's up with my orders, etc. Not a lot of info left on there. I can't even find a place to update my CC info.

This is so unfortunate that a great box, back in the beginning, has deteriorated to Bath Salts, Soaps and random fabric bags that I'm never gonna use. 

BTW that incense from Jan or whatever month earlier this year, is pretty obnoxious. I can only burn like 1/4 stick at a time because the smoke is so thick and heavy.  Yet another set of incense that smells better BEFORE you burn it.


----------



## tiffanys (Apr 16, 2014)

I sent an email to the gmail account in mid-March and never got a reply.  I just logged into Seasonsbox site and it shows I have an unpaid invoice for a year long subscription ($349).  Right.  As if I would give them $349!  The company won't even acknowledge or return emails.  My year long sub is up, I am not renewing for another year.  Good riddance.


----------



## sj52000 (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AsianGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ^Thanks! *I did write to the 'gmail' one. We will see what the response time is.*

Yes, I logged into the website to see what's up with my orders, etc. Not a lot of info left on there. I can't even find a place to update my CC info.

This is so unfortunate that a great box, back in the beginning, has deteriorated to Bath Salts, Soaps and random fabric bags that I'm never gonna use. 

BTW that incense from Jan or whatever month earlier this year, is pretty obnoxious. I can only burn like 1/4 stick at a time because the smoke is so thick and heavy.  Yet another set of incense that smells better BEFORE you burn it.

The Gmail account is the one I used. They responded from that account in February but not since then. I'm pretty sure this sub is caput. I hope people didn't lose too much money on their existing subs.


----------



## EmGee (Apr 21, 2014)

I FINALLY!!!! got my money back from my credit card.

It should not have taken scotia visa 3+ months for an unauthorized charge for the year 2014.

But on a good note I had asked for $80 credit for the 4 months I was owed from last year and ended up getting back $250....

That is always nice for once!

But the minus in this is when my credit card changed so did my cheques I had written for my condo fees....and those bounced  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So now have some extra $40 fee as I did not realize this....

I will try and see if my bank will cover the fee- kind of doubtful, but who knows...


----------



## purplesticky (May 5, 2014)

SIgh they are shitty. After charging my card, they aren't sending me boxes and aren't replying to my emails. 

Guys, anyone in Ontario?

I tried to contact Consumer Protection Ontario but they said for anything less than $500, they won't take it up. However, they also said that if people start calling them about Seasonsbox then they might do something about it. So if you can call Consumer protection Ontario at:  at 416-326-8800 or call us toll-free at 1-800-889-9768. 

Maybe they will do something if people start telling them what Seasonsbox is doing.

Also I will be contacting the Better Business Bureau. http://www.consumerhandbook.ca/en/contacts/better-business-bureaus

I suggest you guys do the same and maybe something will be done. Also, when I talked to consumer protection ontario, the person said that I should do a registry look up to see if the business is registered in ontario and if not, that would be a problem for them. Has someone done this yet?


----------



## Sherr (May 10, 2014)

purplesticky said:


> SIgh they are shitty. After charging my card, they aren't sending me boxes and aren't replying to my emails.
> 
> Guys, anyone in Ontario?
> 
> ...


I'm in Ontario as well and the last box I received was the one still featured on their Facebook page.  I guess I should email them, but I just don't expect to get a response.


----------



## Sherr (May 13, 2014)

Sherr said:


> I'm in Ontario as well and the last box I received was the one still featured on their Facebook page.  I guess I should email them, but I just don't expect to get a response.


Yup, I emailed them … no response in days.


----------

